# Çështja kombëtare > Elita kombëtare >  20 vjet nga vrasja e vëllezërve Gërvalla dhe e Kadri Zekës

## erzeni

Në Teatrin Kombëtar në Prishtinë mbrëmë u mbajt një Akademi përkujtimore për Jusuf e Bardhosh Gërvallën dhe Kadri Zekën 

Prishtinë, 18 janar 2003 - Me rastin e 21-vjetorit të rënies së dëshmorëve Jusuf e Bardhosh Gërvalla e Kadri Zeka, më organizim të Kryesisë së Lidhjes Demokratike e Kosovës, mbrëmë në Teatrin Kombëtar në Prishtinë, u mbajt një Akademi përkujtimore. Në këtë akademi mori pjesë edhe Presidenti i Kosovës Ibrahim Rugova, kryetari i Kuvendit të Kosovës Nexhat Daci dhe zyrtarë të tjerë. 

Duke folur në këtë akademi, Presidenti i Kosovës tha se "jemi sot këtu për t'i përkujtuar dhe nderuar Jusuf e Bardhosh Gërvallën e Kadri Zekën që u vranë para 21 vjetëve në Gjermani nga ata që i përzunë nga Kosova e tyre e dashur". 

Në vazhdim Presidenti Rugova tha se këto ditë mbushet një vit që familja Gërvalla dhe Zeka i sollën eshtrat e tyre në Kosovë, në Dubovik dhe në Gjilan. Ky ishte një gjest i madh që trupat e tyre të prehen në tokën e dashur dhe të çmuar të Kosovës, të cilën ia kushtuan jetën e tyre të re. 

"Që të tretë me veprën e tyre madhore punuan për lirinë, pavarësinë dhe demokracinë e Kosovës, që ne po e gëzojmë sot e që po e ndërtojmë për çdo ditë. Kjo është porosia e jetës dhe veprës së tyre që nuk ta harrojmë kurrë", tha z.Rugova. 

Duke folur për personalitetet e tyre, Presisdenti tha se ata ishin figura më të dashura dhe më të çmuara nga populli i Kosovës. Gjatë viteve të '90, me shpalljen dhe ndërtimin e shtetit të Kosovës, rinia i përkujtonte që të tretë me manifestime të organizuar, siç ishte 'Flaka e janarit' e tjera. 

Presidenti Rugova bëri të ditur se Zyra e tij po punon që Jusuf e Bardhosh Gërvalla dhe Kadri Zeka - këta tre burra të mëdhenj - që të dekorohen për veprën e tyre të madhe për Kosovën. 

Gjithashtu Presidenti tha se do t'i propozojë Ministrisë së Kulturës që të themelojë çmimin me titull "Kitarja e artë e Jusuf Gërvallës", i cili do t'u jipej artistëve në fushën e muzikës. Me këtë rast zoti Rugova tha se Jusf Gëvalla ishte artist komplet në muzikë dhe në letërsi, si dhe publicist i shquar. 

Ndërkaq për krijimtarinë letrare të Jusuf Gërvallës, foli Sabri Hamiti. "Jusufi mund të kujtohet vetëm si i ri, sepse ai i ri ka shkuar. Këto kujtime nuk mund t'i mundë tirania e kohës e as t'i kapë ndryshku i harresës. Në dukje e në veprim Jusufi ishte jo i zakonshëm, një botë e pasur shpirtërore, një butësi njerëzore, një spontanitet që vetëm atij i kishte hije", theksoi Sabri Hamiti. 

Ai tha se në dukje e veprim Jusufi ishte jo i zakonshëm, një botë e pasur shpirtrore, një butësi njerëzore, një spontanitet që vetëm atij i kishte hije, e të gjitha këto bashkë të ndeshura me një veprim të rrezikshëm. 

Ndërkaq për veprën letrare të Jusuf Gërvallës, Sabri Hamiti tha se "si te rrallë kush, tek ai vepra letrare është e ngjashme me jetën e tij, për të mos thënë e barabartë". Librat e tij të lirikave tregojnë një shtegtim të jetës së tij ashtu, si dhe fazat e emocionalitetit që kalojnë nëpër ëndrra, mall, fantazi. 

Sabri Hamiti duke folur për punën atdhetare të Jusuf Gërvallës, tha se ai ka dëshmuar se më frytdhënës është veprimi konkret sesa afishimi agresiv. Jusufi ka dëshmuar që butësia arrin shumë më larg sesa rigjiciteti, sidomos në punë të bashkimit të shqiptarëve. 

Në fund Hamiti përkujtoi fjalët e Jusufit para se të jepte shpirt: "Nëse ëshët shqiptar mos u zbuloftë kurrë", duke e quajtur këtë utopi të fortë poetike, politike e atdhetare të Jusuf Gërvallës. 

Akademia përkujtimore përfundoi me interpretimin e një pike muzikore të komponuar nga Jusuf Gërvalla dhe recitimin e poezisë së tij nga studentë të Akademisë së Arteve. 


Me rastin e njëvjetorit të vrasjes së Smajl Hajdarajt në Pejë u mbajt akademi përkujtimore 
        Pejë, 18 janar 2003 - Me rastin e njëvjetorit të vrasjes së Smajl Hajdarajt, deputet i Parlamentit të Kosovës dhe ish-komandant i UÇK-së, nga një dorë antishqiptare dje në Pejë u mbajtë një akademi përkujtimore. 

"Smajl Hajdaraj tërë jetën ia ka kushtuar lirisë dhe demokracisë së Kosovës. Me shpërthimin e luftës ai doli në ballë të Ushtrisë Çlirimtare të Kosovës për rajonin e Rugovës", është shprehur bashkëluftëtari Demë Dashi. 

Ai ka theksuar se me vrasjen e Hajdarajt Kosova ka humbur një burrë të urtë, një trim, një intelektual, një politikan të shkelqyeshëm i cili me tërë qenien njerëzore u përkushtua për zgjidhjen e çështjes kombëtare.  


Smajl Hajdaraj ishte deputet i Kuvendit komunal të Pejës dhe Parlamentit të Kosovës. 

Ndërkaq, anëtari i Kryesisë së Lidhjes Demokratike të Kosovës Fatmir Rexhepi, duke folur për figurën e Smajl Hajdarajt ka theksuar se vota dhe besimi i popullit është e shenjtë. 

Vota e tyre nuk guxon të vritet. Ai ka thënë se si duket dikush nuk dëshiron që kjo liri të gëzohet dhe përjetohet prej të gjithë neve që e gjakuam atë. Dikush si duket synon ta vë në monopol dhe tutelë të vetën edhe këtë liri. 

Nimon Alimusaj, ndërkaq ka lexuar telegramin e presidentit të Kosovës dr. Ibrahim Rugova, drejtuar pjesëmarrësve të kësaj akademie përkujtimore. 

Në këtë telegram, presidenti i Kosovës Ibrahim Rugova thekson se Smajl Hajdaraj ishte trim dhe luftëtar i lirisë dhe se vepra e tij për lirinë, pavarësinë dhe demokracinë e Kosovës do të mbetet e përjetshme dhe shembull se si punojnë burrat e mëdhenj. 

Smajl Hajdaraj është vrarë në Pejë një vit më parë në rrethana akoma të pandriçuara. 






......

----------


## DriniM

Kur shkruan ky farë Shefqet Cakiçi - Llapashtica ,për kësi problemesh të ndërlikuara marëdhëinesh mbrenda shqiptare ,të bën të vjellish me plotkuptimin e fjalës .
Ky njeri ,pasi viziton klubet shqiptare për çdo ditë edhe shkruan me të ndëgjuar të fjalëve nëpër çajtore .
Këtij lloj njeriu në çdo shkrim të tij duhet kujtuar se jo çdo injorant i shkolluar ,si puna e tij mund të quhet intelektual ,por as burgu sllav që ke vuajtur ata dy apo tre vite nuk të bën Atdhetar ( dhe duhet i kujtuar se çfarë roli ka lujtuar në burg ) . 
Çdo shkrim i këtij njeriu nxit vetëm urejtje e përçamje jo vetëm në shtypin e shkruar por edhe ate elektronik . 
Është njeri i pavendosur dhe jo serioz ,ndëron bindje e raporte sipas interesit personal .Pra ndëron gëzof si gjithmon ,çka është interesi i tregut për momentin .Njëherë ishte me LDK-në dhe i thurte lavde e  himne dr. Rugovës e LDK-së e shkonte aq largë sa që veshët plagë ti bënte me fjalët si p.sh. '' Lumtë të na që zoti na e dërgoi dr. Rugovën në këtë situatë kritike'' apo '' Lum të na që kemi dr. Rugovën se vej halli për ne ,se çka kishim me hequr ''  e tjera e tjera ( dhe po këta fjalë i thonte atë kohë edhe ky Jakup Krasniqi u UÇK-së ,poashtu Hydajet Hiseni i Rexhep Qoses , Bardhul Mahmuti, Basri Masmurati e shum e shum të tjerë koqalosh të tjerë të kamuflluar ) . Mandej ndëroi pazari ,u hap tregu i ri lufta në Kosovë .E ky Shefqet cakiçi si të gjithë kameleonët , për të lëpirë ndonjë kockë shfrytëzoi rastin kur Thaçi përfaqsonte delegacionin e Kosovës në Ramboliet e gjeti rastin  e volitshëm për pazar të rij  ,duke u thirur gjëja në mbrojte të luftës ,vlerave të luftës  e luftëtarëve . Që në të vërtetë më shum iu dëmton se iu ndihmon ,se meret me thënë e thasha e jo me fakte e argumente .
E masa injorante ( si njerin që e kemi këndej pari ) edhe hanë diçka nga pazari i këtij  . 
Kur i kundërshton me fakte ,e ka gjuhën bukur të lëshuar dhe ndotur ( por në atë rast rrallë të sulmon si Shqefqet ,por ia fut me ndojnë pseudonim ose me iniciale ) . 
Detyra e këtij debili nga shtab-komanda e tij është denziformimi ndërshqiptar ,përçarja ndërshqiptare dhe klasifikimet Shqiptar Shqipërie dhe Shqiptar Kosove ,sidomos këta i thekson shum kjartë për interesa personale kur zihet ngushtë . 
Nëse një Shqiptar Kosove kritikon qeverinë e Nanos për ndonjë rast ( siç është tragjedia e otrantos 2 këta ditë ) ,ky Cakiçi menjëherë ta kthen ,po lene at punë more ,po ne a jemi të Kosovës apo të Shqipërisë .
Rasti kundërt ,nëse shan Thaçin ,Xhavitin ,Emrushin si pasues të Nanos  ta ndëron në vend  ,po ne a do duam Bashkim me Shqipërinë apo jo .
Pra në të dy rastet - mbron  sitemin e dullës dhe këlyshët e tij me gjithë vet vetën . 

Këtij Cakiçi  ,për të kutpuar ndarjen e përvjetorit të Vëllezërve Gërvalla - Jusufit dhe Bardhoshit e Kadri Zekës ( unë këta do i quaja* '' Rilindasit e Kohës Moderne ''* ) ,megjithëse *në RTK-ë ( radio televizionin e Kosovës nuk pashë ndarje siç po thekson ky )* duhet ti thueht që të kthehet në kohë mbas e të mëson Biografinë e Jusufit ,Bardhoshit dhe Kadriut sëbashku me veprimtarinë e tyre ,mandej të vjen këndej të shet kopalla .

Mbas mbarimit të luftës së dytë botërore besoj se nuk ka nevojë me treguar për peripecitë e krajatat e Shqiptarëve nën ishjugosllavinë se tani gati gjitçka dihet më .

Shkaku i këtyre kushteve e trajtimeve që iu bëheshin shqiptarëve në ishjugosllavi edhe dolën individë që formuan edhe oraganizata e shoqta ilegale mrenda në Kosovë por edhe jashtë në perëndim .
E ndër shum  oraganizata të tilla ishte edhe *OMLK-ja*  ( *O*raganizata *M*arksiste *L*eniniste e *K*osovës ) e kryesuar nga *Hydajet Hiseni* ku bënte pjesë edhe *Kadri Zeka* ,
si dhe Organizata *LNÇKVSHJ-ja* ( *L*ëvizja *N*acional *Ç*lirimtare e [/b]Kosovës dhe *V*iseve *Sh*aqiptare në *J*ugosllavi ) e themeluar nga  *Metush Krasniqit - kryetar*  , *Jusuf Gërvallës* ,*Shefqet Jashar - Strofci* ,* Kol. Ahmet Krasniqi*  e tjerë .

Nga vetë aderimi i Jusufit ,Bardhoshit e Kadriut në këta Oragnizata shihen kjartë edhe bindjet e tyre poltike  se kanë qenur fikse dhe të ndara .
E për çfarë ndarjesh na çanë veshet mjerani Shefqet Cakiçi -Llapashtica ??!!
Ata vërtet u vranë sëbashku ,por kanë pasur kokat e bindjet e veta . 
Nuk pinë ujë thënja e komunistëve të Kosovës se ata ( Jusufi e Kadriu )  ishin bashkëveprimtarë dhe bashkëmendimtare .
Se këta dy nocione  ( bashkëveprimtarë dhe bashkëmendimtare ) ndryshonjë si nata me ditën .
Bashëveprimtarë ishin se bashkëpunonin njeri me tjetrin kohë pas kohë ,por nuk ishin bashkëmendimtarë deri sa  Jusufi ishte Atdhetar/Nacionalist  e Kadriu ishte komunsit i OMLK-së të Hydajet Hisenit dhe kurgjë nuk mund të vepronte pa aprovimin / miratimin e Hydajetit ( prandaj edhe kur nuk u aritë shkrirja e këtyre organizatave në një të vetme për të gjallë të tyre ) .E ku është sot Hidyjet Hiseni poltikisht i reshtuar  - kuptohet në partitë e majta poltike të Kosovës sëbashku me Rexhep Qosen e Adem Demaçin..
Qëllimi i Shefqet Cakiçit dhe mësuesit të tij Xhafer Shatrit është tjetër kundi .
Ata duan të përvetsojnë Jusifin me të vetmin judstifikim përse janë vrarë sëbashku me Kadriun ( pra edhe ne komunistiat kemi punar pë Kosovë . Nuk e mohon kush se nuk kanë punar ,por në çfarë drejtimi se ??!!!. Kur dihet se   *LNÇKVSHJ-ja*  si Oragnizatë nuk kishte të bën me bindje poltike komuniste e as leniniste por me bindje Atdhetare e Kombëtare ,dhe se  Jusufi luftonte për gjithë Shqiptarët në ishjugosllavi, ju o Cakish ndaheshit si dhitë e egra vetëm për Kosovë dhe ate me bindje marksiste leniniste që tregon vetë emri i organizatës tuej *OMLK-ja* ) . 
Kjo këmbgulje e tyre në këtë përvetësim të Jusufit ,a nuk të çon të mendosh vetvetiu se Kadriu është vrarë për këtë qëllim !!!!!!
Këta komunistët e Kosovës gjithashtu mundohen të përvetësojnë Jusufin nga motoja e Tij  që ishte -* '' Ne  jemi të gjithë vëllezër edhe përse mendojmë ndryshe ''* ( aludonte në ideologji ) .

Dhe çak është më kryesorja Formuesit dhe Aderuesit e parë të  *LNÇKVSHJ-së*  gati të gjithë janë të vrarë sot ( Jusufi, Bardhoshi, Kol. Ahmet Krasniqi e tjerë e tjerë ) , dhe që të gjithë janë të vrarë nga dora shqiptare e paguar me para të zeza sërbe , e gjallë ka mbetur vetëm Shefqet Jashar- Strofci ( e nuk e dij a jeton akoma Sabri Novosella )  .

Ndërsa anëtarët e *OMLK-së* gati të gjithë janë gjallë kush në perëndëimin kapitalist e kush  në parti poltike majtiste të Kosovës dhe Iliridës ,me përjashtim të disave që janë vrarë mbas shpine fizikisht nga vetë shokët e tyre apo të vrarë nga sërbia por të spiunuar nga shokët e tyre si Ibrahim Kelmendi, Gafur Elshani, Xhavit Haliti e tjerë e tjerë .Stil komunist më -revolucioni han pjellën e vet. 

Mendimi im është se Kadri Zeka ( me gjithë respektin që kam për te ) në këtë rast Ai ka shkuar për kokë turku për rrjeting poltik të komunistëve Kosovarë ( sa me thënë këlyshët e dullës në perëndim ,se ja edhe ne na u vra Kadriu  sëbashku me Jusufin ) . 
Prandaj edhe nuk është e kotë sot e kësaj dite kambëngulja e këtyre këlyshëve të dullës në përvetësim të Jusufit ,duke e justifukuar se ata u vranë bashkarisht dhe bashkarit duhet bërë çdo gjë . 
Parimisht  është mirë ,por haruan këta mjeran ,se vetë i ndanë që ditën e parë të varimit me fjalimin e Ibrahim Kelmendit mbi varet e freskëta . 
Haruan se në Homazhet që iu bëheshin vareve të këtyre tre Martirëve në varezat në Gjermani bëheshin të ndarë po nga kjo skotë komuniste . Një ditë shkonin në homazhe të gjythë qytetarët Shqiptar pa ngjyrime poltike ( që ishin me mija e mija ) të cilët mandje më vonë  iu bashkangjitën LDK-së në diasporë e dytën e dytë shkoshin LPRK-shat vetë që nuk arishin as 150 vetë . 
Pra ndarjen e bënë komunistët që ditën që i vranë dhe varosën .


Pas vrasjes së Jusufit mandej gati shumica e organizatave u bashkuan dhe formuan së pari LPRK-në me Ibrahim Kelmendin e disa këlyshë të tjerë të dullës ( që ishte në fakt degë apo drejtori e sigurimit për jashtë )  e që mandej e transformuan në LPK-ë .
E cila LPK-mandej pjelli plot bishta të tjera si :- PPK-në e Adem Demaçit, LRDK e Rexhep Qoses e Hydajet Hisenit ( që më vonë u transformua në LBD-ë ) , PDK-ja e Hashimit ( e cila ndëroi treapo  katër emra deri sa u ndal në PDK-ë ) , AAK-ja e Ramushit , LPK-ja e Emrushit e nja tre a katër parti tjera me nga një furgon elektorat.

Pra është me rëndësi për të përmendur se e vetmja organizatë  e asj kohë që nuk ka pasur në vete nyanca të ngjyrave proletare ka qenur Oraganizata e Jusuf Gërvallës dhe Metush Krasniqit ku kanë bërë pjesë edhe Sabri novosella ,Shefqet Jashari-Strofci e të tjerë  *LNÇKVSHJ-ja*  ,prandaj edhe gati të gjithë u vranë një nga një ) .

----------


## Brari

Meqense ka shti hundet dhe ktu Bedri Islami po postoj nje shkrim per te ne gazete:

---------

Ne gazeten "Gazeta Shqiptare" shkruhet: 

------------------------------------------------------------ 

DOSSIER 

Historia e dhimbshme e Zenel Islamit, personazhit të famshëm të Migjenit. 
Pas 42 vjetësh i biri i tij, Bedri Islami, zbulon të vërtetën e "vetëvrasjes" në arkivat e Ministrisë 

I biri i "Lulit të vocër": Ja si ma vranë babanë në 1961-in 

------------------------------------------------------------ 

Rezarta Delisula 


E Luli i vocër çka mund t'i falë mësuesit tjetër? Veç në ja faltë tollumbat e veta, që e kanë hapun gojën si me dashtë me e hangër mësuesin. Po, po tollumbat e Lulit të vocërr kanë me e hangër mësuesin 

Ky paragraf i shkëputur nga novelëza e famshme e Migjenit na kujton historinë e Lulit të vocërr, apo Zenel Islamit. Dhimbja e përshkruar në fjalët e të madhit, si për çudi ndoqi hap pas hapi Lulin e vocër, e në fakt tullumbat e tij të shkyeme nuk hangrën mësuesin, por djalin e ri që i mbante veshur. 

Të gjithë e njohin Lulin e vocër, por mbase shumë pak njohin historinë e vërtetë të Zenelit të Migjenit, atij personazhi që është i njohur si nga të vegjëlit ashtu edhe nga të rriturit. Pas 42 vjetësh, mes një interviste të dhënë për Gazetën Shqiptare, i biri i Lulit të vocër, Bedri Islami, tregon historinë e vrasjes së babait të tij. Ngjarja ka ndodhur në vitin 1961, në Labinot-Mal, më 10 Korrik, në ditën e festës së Ushtrisë. 

Si kryetar i Komitetit Ekzekutiv, Zenel Islami, apo siç njihet më mirë Luli i vocër, shkoi të përgatiste festën një ditë më parë, por në mëngjes u gjend i vrarë pranë përroit që përshkonte zonën. Zenel Islami në atë kohë ishte i martuar me një nga vajzat e familjes së njohur shkodrane Gjylbegu, dhe kishte tri fëmijë: dy djem e një vajzë. 

Familja u shkatërrua nga lajmi i kobshëm; Zeneli ka vrarë veten. Disa e besuan, disa të tjerë thanë apo përshpërisnin se Zeneli nuk kishte mundësi të vriste veten, ndërsa për familjen, e sidomos për gruan e tij, nisi një kalvar i gjatë vuajtjesh e presionesh. Të ndahej nga Zenel Islami, pas vdekjes, dhe fëmijët të mbanin mbiemrin e saj. Kjo ishte gjëja që kërkonte partia nga gruaja e tij, Drita, por ndarja nuk ndodhi kurrë. Vrasje apo vetëvrasje e Lulit të vocër? Djali i tij i madh Bedri Islami mes hulumtimeve e arkivave tregon historinë e dhimbshme të Zenelit, që në vogëli i dukeshin pesë gishtat e këmbës në tollumbat e shkyeme dhe që në moshën 36 vjeçare pati vdekjen tragjike. 

Sa vjeç keni qenë kur morët vesh lajmin për babain tuaj? 

Unë kam qenë vetëm 10 vjeç dhe për mua ka qenë dita më e veçantë e qëndrimit në Elbasan. Ne prisnim të shkonim në festën e ushtrisë e babai na kishte thënë se në orën 6.00 të mëngjesit do vinte të na merrte makina. Në atë kohë babai ishte kryetar i Komitetit Ekzekutiv në Elbasan. 

Çfarë ndodhi më pas? 

Rreth orës 12.00 nëna na tha të hiqnim rrobat e festës, pasi nuk do të shkonim. Ajo nuk u mërzit me tim atë që makina nuk erdhi me na marrë, pasi ajo e adhuronte dhe e donte shumë. 

Çfarë ju bëri përshtypje, edhe pse keni qenë i vogël? 

Atë ditë edhe fëmijët e lagjes ishin ndryshe. Një komshiu ynë, Avni Skrapari, na mori për drekë në shtëpinë e tij. 

Kur ju lajmëruan për vdekjen e babait tuaj? 

Ka qenë rreth orës 16.00. Nana më thirri. Në shtëpi ishin tre njerëz. Asnjërin prej tyre nuk e njihja, madje as nëna nuk i njihte. A e dëgjon, m'u drejtua ime më, këta thonë se Zeneli ka vdek. Unë si fëmijë i vogël mendova se nuk do e shihja më babain tim dhe ai më iku duke më lënë një peng. 

Çfarë pengu? 

Një ditë më parë ne ishim të ftuar në një familje kosovare që jetonin në Belsh. Në fund, kur ne po iknim, ata na falën një shportë me fiq dhe unë si i vogël e mora. Por babai më futi një shputë fytyrës e më tha: as nuk i ke mjell ti ato fiq e as i ke këput ti. U ndamë keq natën e fundit që pashë babain tim e këtë e kam peng me të vërtetë. 

Po pastaj si rodhën ngjarjet? 

Mbaj mend kur nana i pyeti me se e ka vra veten Zeneli dhe ata iu përgjigjën që vrasja ishte bërë me pistoletën e tij. Nana doli nga dhoma shkoi nga dhoma tjetër e nxori prej andej pistoletën e babait. Po atë mbrëmje në darkë ne u nisëm për në Shkodër. Daja na kishte ardhë me na marrë. 

Me çfarë shkuat në Shkodër? 

U nisëm me një Gaz Rus 51. Nga ora 1 e mbrëmjes, teksa rrugëtonim, na ndaloi policia, e cila mori arkivolin e babait dhe na tha se do e sillnin në shtëpi para varrimit. Të nesërmen arkivolin e sollën pak para orës së varrimit dhe nuk lanë asnjë ta hapte me e pa. Në derë rrinin ca njerëz të panjohur që ndalonin të gjithë ata që i afroheshin arkivolit, madje u ndaluan edhe njerëzit tanë të vinin nga Puka për varrimin. 

Cilat kanë qenë dëshirat e Lulit të vocër për fëmijët e tij? 

Që të tre padyshim donte t'i arsimonte mirë, e ne me gjithë peripecitë që patëm mundëm t'ia plotësonim dëshirat babait. Ai donte që unë të bëhesha gazetar, motra mjeke apo farmaciste dhe vëllai inxhinier, e në realisht jemi bërë të tillë. 

Si shkoi më pas gjendja e familjes suaj? 

Pak kohë ndenjëm te daja e më pas shkuam të banojmë në shtëpinë e madhe të Gjylbegve në Shkodër, aty ku nëna ime jeton edhe sot. Pas përjashtimit të saj nga partia, na ndoqi një periudhë e vështirë. 

Po më pas ju si mundët të arsimoheshit? 
Në vitin 1970 im atë pati një rehabilitim të jashtëm. Pas një vizite të Enver Hoxhës dhe Ramiz Alisë në Pukë u vendos që fotoja e babait tim të vendosej në muze dhe ishte pikërisht ajo foto që baba kishte dalë në ceremoninë e rivarosjes së Migjenit. 

A patët vështirësi në marrjen e të drejtave të studimit? 

Mbaj mend që zëvendësdekani i fakultetit, Anastas Dode, më thirri e më tha që unë e fitoja të drejtën e studimit jo se jam djali i Zenelit, por se jam nip i Gjylbegëve. 

Po nëna ka punuar gjatë kësaj periudhe? 

Që pas vitit 1961 e deri në pension ka punuar si ekonomate në Shtëpinë e Fëmijës. Aty ka pasur shumë presione për ta larguar nga puna, por kjo nuk ka ndodhur, pasi miku i babës tim, Bilal Parruca, nuk na ka lënë asnjë moment në baltë dhe na ka ndihmuar shumë. 

Si ju lindi ideja të kërkonit më shumë rreth vetëvrasjes së babait tuaj? 

Në shtëpi ne kemi dyshuar gjithnjë. Kur isha më i ri e shkoja në Pukë atje asnjë nuk e besonte se babai im kishte vrarë veten. Po kështu në Elbasan jetonte Qamil Çela, i cili kishte diferencë të madhe moshe me babain tim, por sërish ata merreshin vesh. Kur flisnim ai thonte gjithnjë: pas vrasjes së Zenelit. 

Një shoku im gazetar, Shpëtim Gina, ngrente gjithnjë variantin e vrasjes së babait. Më 1972 ai nisi të gërmonte mbi këtë situatë dhe nisi të bëjë takimet e para me njerëzit që ishin në fshatin ku babai u gjend i vrarë. Por vetëm pas pak muajsh edhe Shpëtimi u gjend i mbytur në ujë, diku pranë Mamurrasit. 

Po më pas ju nisët të kontrollonit vetë? 

Ka qenë fillimi i viteve 1990. Një nga faktet më interesante që më shtyu të kërkoja lidhjet me shumë vite më parë: Në vitet 1948-1956 im atë mbante shënime në një bllok. Kur u larguam nga Elbasani e gjithë biblioteka jonë mbeti në bodrumin e shtëpisë së dajës dhe shumë vite më vonë kur ne e morëm bibliotekën unë gjeta fletoret e babait. 

E çfarë thuhet në shënimet e babait tuaj? 

Ka shumë gjëra që më bëjnë të dyshoj. Në vitin 1937 Migjeni ka parashikuar se, nëse Zeneli do të ngrihej, do të rrëzohej dhe këtë e kujtoj edhe tani. 

Keni kërkuar mes arkivave? 

Në vitin 1991 i kërkova një njeriu që punonte në Ministrinë e Punëve të Brendshme dosjen e babait dhe ai ma dha. Aty u njoha me gjëra që s'i kam ditur me raportin e mjekut ligjor. Ai ishte drejtori i spitalit të Elbasanit dhe quhej Ali D (për arsye etike nuk po ia përmend emrin). Në raportin që ishte një faqe e gjysmë shënohej mbulimi me kujdes i plagës së dytë të Zenelit, plagë e cila ishte në trup. Pra, babai im, sipas raportit mjekoligjor kishte dy plumba një në bark e një në kokë çka s'mund të ishte një vetëvrasje. Po kështu u interesova të marr dosjet në Komitetin Qendror, por në raportin e tyre nuk thuhej as vrasje e as vetëvrasje, është çdo gjë evazive. 

Ju jeni gazetar dhe autor i tre librave, ky është i katërti. A keni shkruar ndonjë gjë për babain tuaj? 

Kam qenë student i vitit të parë dhe kam shkruar një poezi për tim atë. "Kjo poemë baba shpesh herë u ndërpre, sa herë nana e lodhur shkallëve ngjitej, i tremun nga pyetja ç'po shkrun ktë herë, yt bir baba më kot kollitej". Ky është një fragment i saj. 

E cilat mendoni se kanë qenë arsyet e vrasjes së babait tuaj? 

Nuk e di po në atë periudhë babai i çon një letër Enver Hoxhës mbi atë që ndodhi në Iballë të Pukës, e cila ishte quajtur si zonë bajraktare dhe persekutohej. Në këtë letër ka qenë edhe një kërkesë e tij për t'u kthyer në Veri. Mbase krushqia me Teme Sejkon, apo thjesht dhënia e një shëmbulli të tillë për Pukën. Mendoj se konflikti i babait tim nuk ka qenë direkt me Enver Hoxhën, por ai e dinte mirë atë që do të ndodhte, prandaj në njoftimin përkatës mbi ngjarjen ai ka shkruar: Pse është shkuar kaq larg. 

Ku është varrosur babai juaj? 

Në fillim u varros në varrezat muslimane në Dobraç, ndërsa më pas u vendos në varrezat publike të qytetit. 

Ju keni botuar librin tuaj të katërt, "Vrasja e Lulit të vocër", pse pikërisht tani? 

E kam shkruar dhe po e botoj pikërisht tani, pasi më 28 nëntor nana ime, ajo grua e vuajtur dhe e fortë, mbush 75 vjeç dhe kjo është një dhuratë e imja për të. 

Zenel Islami ka lindur në Pukë më 8 qershor 1925. Për dy vite ka qenë nxënës i Migjenit, ndërsa dy vite të tjera i ka kryer në gjimnazin e Shkodrës. Pas lufte emërohet sekretar i rinisë në Pukë dhe në vitin 1947 emërohet sekretar i parë i Komitetit të Partisë po në Pukë. 

Në vitin 1956 shkon në Lezhë si sekretar i parë i Komitetit të Partisë dhe po atë vit deri më 1958 qëndron në Moskë për shkenca politike. Me kthimin në Shqipëri emërohet sekretar partie në Elbasan dhe më pas kryetar i Komitetit Ekzekutiv. Vritet më 9 korrik 1961 në moshën 36 vjeçare në Labinot-Mal. 


Novelëza "Luli i vocër" 

Askush s'e njef Lulin. As shokët e tij, që përpara tij lozin, nuk e njofin. Ma mirë me thanë se e njofin, por ata lozin për hesap të vet e Luli i shikon për hesap të vet. Sot gjithkush ka punët dhe telashet e veta, ashtu edhe fëmijët, ashtu edhe Luli. - More Lul! Shum herët ke fillue me shikue punën tande. 

Kur hyn Luli n'oborr të shkollës, buza i qeshet nga pak, por askuj asnjë fjalë s'i thotë. Ecën ngadalë, tue shikue djathtas e majtas, por gjithnjë tue ecë, deri sa të mrrijë në cak të vet. Aty te dera e rruginës shkollore shum i pëlqen të qëndrojë. Aty asht caki i tij, i praruem me rrezet e ngrofta të diellit në këto ditët e vjeshtës. Mbështetet Luli për mur, grushtat e vegjël i shtje ndër xhepa. Hundën picrrake të kuqun nga të ftohtit e mëngjesit ja sjell diellit dhe...shikon. Gjaja që ma tepër ja tërhjek vrejtën janë çizmet, që i kanë të veshun disa shokë të tij. Sa të bukura janë! Si shkëlqejnë! - mendon Luli dhe pa dashje i shkojnë syt ndër tollumbat e veta, nëpër të cilat shifen fare mirë të pesë gishtat e kambve të zbathuna. Nga kureshta i afrohet një shoku që ka çizmet ma të reja. Ulet dhe shef në lustrin e çizmës kambët e veta të zbathuna - aq shumë shkëlqejshin çizmet!!! Mbasi shoku me çizme fluturoi, Luli ngadalë shkoi te caku i vet, në diell, t'i ngrofi kambët. - Po kur nuk ka diell, si ja bën i shkreti Lul? Ndoshta ja bajnë disi hallin apostujt e mëshirës dhe të dashunis'... 

Ndoshta, ndoshta... 

Nga një herë i afrohet mësuesi Lulit. Dhe kur e ka fytyrën e dlirtë dhe pa puça, mësuesi ja ledhaton faqet, gushën, e Luli i afrohet, ja merr dorën, e shikon me sy pllumbi dhe kishte dashtë t'i fali diçka mësuesit. Por vjollca nuk ka. E Luli i vocër çka mund t'i falë mësuesit tjetër? Veç në ja faltë tollumbat e veta që e kanë hapun gojën si me dashtë me e hangër mësuesin. Po, po tollumbat e Lulit të vocërr kanë me e hangër mësuesin. Migjeni 


Sot promovohet libri i Bedri Islamit "Vrasja e Lulit të vocër" 

Sot promovohet libri i Bedri Islamit "Vrasja e Lulit të vocër". Romani është shkruar nga i biri i Zenelit të Migjenit, ndërsa ai ka zgjedhur pikërisht 28 nëntorin si ditë e promovimit, pasi libri është dhuratë për nënën e autorit Dritën, e cila sot feston 75 vjetorin. Ceremonia do të bëhet në Shkodër, ndërsa të ftuar do të jenë 75 njerëz, mes të cilëve edhe djali i Adem Jasharit, që ka po sot datëlindjen e babait të tij hero. 

Por ç'thonë të tjerët për librin e Bedri Islamit? "Ajo që më ka bërë përshtypje te ky libër është fakti se përkundër gjith asaj që ka përjetuar famijla e Zenelit pas vrasjes së tij, ti si autor ke treguar një përmbajtje të jashtëzakonshme që, duke e ditur se nuk ke mundur të jesh indiferent ndaj kësaj ngjarjeje, qoftë edhe vetëm për shkak të karakterit, e lëre më edhe si bashkëvuajtës i gjith asaj, nuk ke bërë akuza ndaj atij e këtij, nuk ke hyrë në industrinë e prodhimit të baltës për figura të mëdha, por ke shkruar realisht, duke bërë një punë të mrekullueshme në dhënien e leksionit për shumë autorë të tjerë që kanë hedhur baltë sa kanë mundur edhe pa qenë nevoja" - ka shkruar kritiku kosovar Adnan Asllani ndërsa botuesi Spiro Dede shënon: 

"E lexova dhe më preku pa masë. Të gjitha sa shkruaje e si i shkruaje, ngjanin me fragmente nga një dramë e madhe, e veçantë, personale. Drama e tragjedi këtej dëgjojmë për ditë. Kurse Vrasja e "Lulit të vocërr", e Zenelit...është padyshim vrasje "brenda shtëpisë". Ajo është dramë e ndjeshme dhe e thellë për këdo që ka mbaruar të paktën filloren në Shqipëri."E kush nuk e njeh Lulin?!". Luli e Zeneli u takojnë shpirtërisht të gjithëve. Filli i jetës e i tragjedisë së tyre nuk është vetëm i një gruaje a i nje tufe fëmijesh. 

Është i të gjithëve. Dhe unë tani, pasi kapërcej emocionet e natyrshme për heroin e pazëvendësueshëm të Librit të Këndimit të Fillores, si botues, ndiej se tema, heroi dhe drama e veprës suaj nuk janë vetëm një dhuratë e balsam për nënën e autorit, por një dhuratë e balsam për të gjithë. 

Te falënderoj për emocionet që më dërgove." 


Ketu Mbaron artikulli i Gazetes 



----------------

----------


## DriniM

*Speciale për ideologun e Avdukagjinit (Shefqet Cakiqin-LLAPASHTICEN)* 



*Faredin TAFALLARI 

TERROR, DHIMBJE, QËNRESË (faqe 242, 243, 244) 
---------------------------------------------------------------
KOMUNIKATË 
----------------------------------


Te dashur vëllezër dhe motra* 

Po kalon një vit që Xhafer Shatri po hedh balte mbi luftën e popullit shqiptar; po kalon një vit që ai po tallet me "copat e republikës nën klikën revizioniste te Beligradit"; ka një «vit që ai po mashtron dhe shantazhon shokë te ndershëm e patriote; ka një vit që me kokën e tij te tymosur ka hedhur dhjetëra shokë nëpër burgje; ka një vit që nuk po kursen gurmazin dhe bojën, dhe duke mos zgjedhur mjetet, kohëve te fundit po organizon edhe atentate kundër shokëve tanë, ne kohën kur vëllezërit dhe motrat tona po dënohen me burgje te përjetshme. 
Duke e pare veten te lakuriqosur përpara masës dhe shokëve, i detyruar te mbajë radhët që po e braktisin dhe mjetet, tani ka qitur për fushë tërë patologjinë e tij. Fermes këtij trakti po duam t'ju njoftojmë vetëm rreth disa provokimeve e veprimeve që janë ne natyrën e kriminelëve te tipit me te ulët. Po numërojmë disa raste nga notesi i tij i pasur ne krime e poshtërsi nga me te ndryshmet: 

*1. Qysh ne hapin e pare ne emigracion, ne muajt shkurt-mars 1982 (d.m.th. pak dite pas vrasjes se Jusuf Gërvallës, Kadri Zekës dhe Bardhosh Gërvallës ne Untergrupenbah, fshat afër Hajlbronit ne Gjermaninë Federale), ne kampin "Latina" te Italisë kishte nxitur shumë konflikte ne mes te rinjve shqiptarë te arratisur nga Kosova, te cilët i kishte kërcënuar ne forma te ndryshme sa menjëherë shumë te rinj u kanë shkruar shokëve te tyre se janë takuar me njeri shumë te dyshimtë e rrugaç te rrallë. 

2. Rasti i mbrëmjes se demonstratës ne Gjenevë, me 2 mars 1984, ne te cilën e tregoi fytyrën e tij ne sy te katërqind shqiptarëve te ardhur nga qytete te ndryshme te Evropës, kur organizoi sulm fizik para publikut, sulm me te cilin ia mori mikrofonin nga dora një te riu, i cili e kishte udhëhequr demonstratën e 10 dhjetorit 1982 ne Gjenevë, 

3. Rasti i mbrëmjes se 7 prillit 1984 ne Dyseldorf, ku përmes telefonit kishte kurdisur skenarin se kush duhej te fliste e kush jo, edhe pse i kishin arritur me dhjetëra vërejtje për mbrëmjen e 2 marsit ne Gjenevë, si për një rast i cili nuk duhet te përsëritet, pasi ishte një rast që i kishte fyer shumë rende ne mënyrën me te poshtër te cilën ata nuk kishin qenë ne gjendje ta merrnin me mend. Kur jemi tek kjo mbrëmje po themi edhe këtë: Xhafer Shatri shkroi shumë për mbrëjen e 7 prillit te Dyseldorfit duke u munduar ta 1erë në heshjte te plotë krimin e tij ne mbrëmjen e 2 marsit ne Gjenevë. Kur janë ne pyetje kriminelët profesionistë, kjo edhe nuk te çudit, pasi te tillët për te mbuluar gjurmët gjithmonë druhen t'i bien asaj rruge ne te cilën kanë bërë krimin e fundit kur bëhen gati për krime te reja, 

4. Rasti kur me porosi te tij, një punëtor ne St. Galen ia drejton revolen një bashkëvendasi te tij ne lokalet e Klubit te punëtorëve shqiptarë nga Jugosllavia Xheladin Zeçiri" ne St. Galen, 

5. Rasti kur me porosi te tij, një punëtor ne rrethin e Bernit, sulmoi me një shufër metalike një te ri nga Kosova, që jeton si i ikur politik nga Jugosllavi ne St. Galen, se gjoja e paska tradhtuar çështjen". E vërteta qëndron se ky i ri i sulmuar nuk i paska aprovuar pikëpamjet e Xhafer Shatrit. Te dy rastet, katër dhe pesë ndodhën ne fund te muajit maj 1984. 

6. Rasti i fundit, me flagranti dhe i paparë, kur me 13 tetor te këtij viti, rreth ores 17 e 30 minuta shkaktoi një gjakderdhje te re, duke nxitur dy punëtorë shqiptarë (njëri prej tyre është ai te cilin e kishte nxitur te nxjerrë revolen ne lokalet e klubit "Xheladin Zeçiri" për te cilin folëm ne rastin 4) e sulmojnë një te ri (është ne pyetje i njëjti i ri për te cilin folëm ne rastin 5) kundër një shoku ne St. Galen, me motive te ngjashme siç kishte vepruar gjatë përgatitjes se sulmit me shufër metalike, për ndryshim se tani sulmi ishte përgatitur me revole e thika duke i futur ne përdorim që te dyjat.*


*Shtrohet pyetja: Çka e shtyn Xhafer Shatrin ne këto krime? Pse ai po përpiqet te shkaktojë diçka tepër te poshtër ne mesin e emigrantëve shqiptarë ne Evropë? Pse ai i bën këto krime dhe ku qëndron shkaku se këto krime shënojnë disa ngritje ne muajin maj dhe tetor te këtij viti? Ngjarjet janë te shumta, faktet nuk është vështirë për t'i gjetur. 

- Ne muajin maj te këtij viti, pas mbrëmjeve te Gjenevës dhe Dyseldorfit, te paralajmëruar se për shkak te natyrës se tij terroriste e kriminele, e vetmja mënyrë për t'u vazhduar lufta ne vijë te drejtë mbetet vazhdimi i botimit te "Zërit te Kosovës", i cili do te ndjekë vijën e përcaktuar me 17 shkurt 1982, punëtorët aktivistë te rrethit te Shtutgartit bënë përpjekjen e tyre për te organizuar një tubim kah fundi i majit 1984 ne te cilin do te mermin pjesë njëzetë aktivistët me te dalluar ne mërgim nga radhët e punëtorëve, si dhe disa te tjerë nga te cilët ishte i thirrur edhe shkak te thirrjes se tille ne u përgjegjëm pozitivisht dhe për këtë pezulluam nxjerrjen e "Zërit te Kosovës" për një muaj. Xh. Shatri, ne kundërshtim me shokët te te cilët kishte një përkrahje, u mundua te sabotojë mbledhjen duke organizuar te dy provakacionet e muajit maj, që për nga radha janë rastet katër dhe pesë. Pasi nuk pati sukses atëherë iu përgjegj iniciativës për mbledhje nga ana e punëtorëve me jo. 

- Paaftësia që t'i ulet karrigës, dhe me penën e tij te shtrembër te bindë njeri. Me përpjekjet e bëra vetëm çka u detyrua te demaskojë veten edhe me shumë. 

- Pamundësia që ne punën e tij te ulët kundër popullit e "Kosovës-Republikë" te angazhojë qoftë edhe një njeri te vetëm me logjikë te shëndoshë. 

- Dalja e duçave ( intrigave ) të tij të bashkëpunimit me reaksionarë te nivelit me te ulët, siç është rasti i Enver Hadrit, i cili del me fakte nga te cilat kuptohet se kush ka kolaboruar me reaksionarë te mykur ne emër te luftës e te popullit te Kosovës. 

- Frika nga propozimi i fundit i punëtorëve aktivistë te rrethit te Shtutgartit, te bërë para disa javësh, ne te cilin propozohet te krijohet udhëheqja e Lëvizjes pa disa persona te cilët janë eksponuar me shumë kohëve te fundit duke e përfshirë edhe Xhafer Shatrin. Krimi i tij i fundit ka për objektiv prishjen e një inisiative te tille, e cila për te është shumë e rrezikshme, sepse sic duket kundër një ideje te tille nukjanë edhe ata te cilët mendon se i ka me vete. 

- Pamundësia te manipulojë si me pare me njerëz te rinj, te cilët pasi ia kanë pare fytyrën e vërtetë, po e braktisin, këto janë shkaqet kryesore, ky është realiteti i zymtë para syve te Xhafer Shatrit, i cili e bën te humbë mendjen, te xhindoset dhe te bëhet kriminel. 

Konkiuzion:
--------------------------- 

Ne bazë te këtyre veprimeve te Xh. Shatrit shihet se kemi te bëjmë me një kriminel te atij niveli sa që edhe Udba sot mund te pendohet pse një kriminel i tille nuk ia ka hapur dyert shumë me herët që tia kryejë shumë punë te cilat ajo nuk do te mund t'i kryente ne asnjë mënyrë tjetër; 

- se klubet e punëtorëve shqiptarë nga Jugosllavia ne Zvicrën Perëndimore duhet te shtojnë vigjilencën ndaj veprimeve te një krimineli te tille i cili udhëhiqet nga parimi (ne lidhje me klubet) se ai klub i cili nuk bëhet han i rrugaçve, duhet shkatërruar; 

- se punëtorët e Klubit "Emin Duraku" te Dyseldorfit, patën rastin te binden se kush është autori i krimit ne mbrëmjen e 7 prillit ne Dyseldorf, dhe kush është ai i cili bëri te gjitha përpjekjet te pengojë pajtimin e tyre, anipse krimineli ne shkarravinat e tij kishte premtuar se "po iu besuan votat e erdhi ne pushtet, do t'i pajtojë menjëherë gjaqet"; 

- Se prej një tipi te tille, i cili e ka zhytur veten ne krime, i cili me mendjemadhësinë dhe papërgjegjësinë e tij ka dhënë shkas përburgosjen e rrugshme te dhjetëra shqiptarëve, se prej një tipi te tille u thur lajka njerëzve me autoritet, siç është rasti me Kadri Osmanin, ndërsa nëpër biseda me njerëz e quan "qyqar i cili nuk ka guxuar t'i shprazë bombat te cilat ia kam dërguar", mund te pritet gjithçka. 

Edhe pak fjalë për zotin Xhafer i cili e gjuan gurin përpiqet te mfshehë dorën: 

Ti mund te kërcënohesh ende, mund te vjellësh nga goja sa te duash kundër "Zërit te falsifikuar", mund te shantazhosh njerëz te padjallëzuar duke i yshtur kundër shokëve e vëllezërve te tyre, mund te shtjerrësh gishtërinjtë e duarve dhe te këmbëve duke shkruar, mund te paguash edhe doras te tjerë për t'u dalur njerëzve ne rrugë me revole e thika, mjaft që nuk i nis me ndonjë kilogram eksploziv për Kosovë; mund t'i caktosh vetes grada sa te duash, por kot e ke, sepse populli nuk largohet nga rruga e tij: sado pengesa që t'i qiten ne rrugë, ai do te vazhdojë gjersa te heqë nga qafa edhe kriminelët me duar te zhytyra ne gjakun e tij siç je ti. Duhet ta kuptosh se popullit mund t'i marrësh diçka me dhunë, por nuk mund t'i japësh. Populli i lexon, i shikon dhe i krahason te gjitha që sillen rreth tij dhe që kanë te bëjnë me te, dhe ne fund zgjedh vetëm atë rrugë e cila është ne interesin e tij. 

Sabri Novosella 
Tetor 1984* 


**************************************
Ja pra LLapi !

Kjo është raca e veçant e shiptarëve të llojit Xhafer Shatri si mësues i  mjeranit Shefqet Cak(viqit) - Llapashticës . 
Racë e veçantë është kjo  Llapi .
Dështuesit (  :djall me brire:  ) ,gjithmonë veprojnë pas shpinës  :star trek:

----------


## Brari

Pse bejne zhurme per Jusufin kta Cakiq Islam-osekat?

Meqense familja e jusuf Gervalles e cila jetonte ne Tirane ne vitet 80-90 te shekullit qe shkoj  u bashkua me Levizjen demokratike..pra me PD-ne ne vitet 1990 e me vone athere LPK-istet (filial i PPSH-PS ne Diaspore e Kosove) mprehen hanxharet e filluan demagogjirat e tyre..

Familja e Jusufit nuk do qe Jusufi me qene "mjet propogandistik" i LPK-se..
Jusufi ishte nje djal Kosove  qe nuk i kish qejf prapaskenat..e qe nuk punonte per Sigurimin e Ver-Mizit por mendonte se duhej punue per Kosoven..

Kaq mjafton..

----------


## DriniM

Hahahaaa !

Eh more Brari !

Shihe një ditë kur të thonë se edhe i Madhi Gjergj Kastrioti i ka takuar LPK-së së dullës në Zvicër ,e Gjergj Arianiti LPK-së së Suedisë .

----------


## Llapi

SOT VDIQ DHE U VARROS NËNA E DËSHMORVE JUSUF E BARDHOSH GËRVALLA, AJSHE BUZHALA-GËRVALLA

  Deçan, 22 maj 2004 
Pas një sëmundje të rëndë dhe të shkurtër sot në moshën 81 vjeçare vdiq nëna e dëshmorëve të Kombit, Jusuf e Bardhosh Gërvalla, Ajshe Buzhala Gërvalla, e njohur si Nëna Ajshe. Varrimi i të ndjerës u bë sot në ora 15 në fshatin Dubovik.

----------


## Irfan

Deshmoret qe dhane gjakun e tyre per liri dhe pavarsin e kosoves....

Nje tragjedi qe eshte shuar me gjak,nje histori e permbushur me gjake,nje dite shpertheu.....

17 janari i vitit 1982, dita kur u vranë Vëllezërit Gërvalla e Kadri Zeka është një datë e trishtë në historinë e shqiptarëve. Edhe pse kanë kaluar 20 vjet, ajo ditë mbetet përgjithnjë e freskët me zinë e saj jo vetëm për familjet, por edhe për një numër njerëzish që kanë qenë të lidhur shpirtërisht e organizativisht me ta. Fjala është për pjesëtarët e brezit që i vuri kazmën Jugosllavisë së fuqishme, vetëm me një synim: të çlirohet Kosova dhe territoret e tjera shqiptare në këtë ish-shtet. 
Nëse ju rastis të vizitoni ndonjërin prej këtij brezi do të shihni se nëpër banesa akoma i mbajnë portretet e martirëve që i vrau UDB-ja në Untergruppenbach. Ato portrete prej kohësh kanë statusin e ikonave. Për më tepër janë pjesë e rritjes, formimit dhe burrërimit të fëmijëve të tyre. 
Ky brez ende pyet dhe pyet: pse edhe pas njëzet vjetesh, ky krim i shtetit serb, i kryer në mes të Evropës, ka mbetur i pandriçuar, ndërkohë që në inatet ndërshqiptare përplot emra janë lakuar si vrasës të mundshëm apo të sigurt?

 1. Një Lëvizje e re përballë një shteti të vjetër
Në Kosovë, menjëherë pas demonstratave të vitit 1981, pati filluar në përmasa të pabesueshme, radiologjia e diferencimit politik që nënkuptonte terrorizimin psiqik, largimin nga shkolla e nga puna, arrestimin, torturën dhe burgimin e gjatë.
Shërbimet jugosllave përmes arrestimeve i kishin dhënë një grusht të rëndë Lëvizjes për pavarësi, mijëra njerëz ndodheshin nëpër burgje civile ose ushtarake; mbikëqyrej çdo gjo gjë e çdo kush. Elita politike duke qenë e papërgatitur për këto rrethana dhe e përçarë nuk mundi t'a përballojë presionin serb që mëtonte nënshtrimin definitiv të shqiptarëve. Në anën tjetër intelegjencia duke qenë krejt e papërgatitur dhe e pambrojtur u struk para rrezikut evident, kështu që politikën e shqiptarëve filluan ta bëjnë të rinjtë, që ende ishin me njërën këmbë në fëmijëri. Dhe kjo nuk ishte një politikë e madhe: aty këtu ndonjë trakt, ndonjë parullë, ndonjë revoltë e shkruar në letër, në mur ose në asfalt, po që përçonte një measazh të fuqishëm: kurrë nuk do të mund të na nënshtroni!
Në këto rrethana mërgata shqiptare përbënte një eshalon të veçantë të Lëvizjes për pavarësi. Përparësia e saj ishte se ajo ishte larg veprimit të drejtpërdrejtë të aparatit shtetëror, ishte prezente në vend, sepse një pjesë e madhe e mërgimtarëve qarkullonin rregullisht brenda e jashtë, kishte kontakte familjare e personale Roli i saj ishte ndier në mënyrë të drejtpërdrejtë në prag, gjatë dhe pas demonstratave të vitit '81 përmes shtypit që përgatitej jashtë dhe shpërndahej brenda, përmes krijimit të rrjetit të organizimit etj. 

I vetëdijshëm për rëndësinë e mërgatës shqiptare sektori i kryesisë së Jugosllavisë që koordinonte aktivitetin e gjithë sistemit të shërbimeve informative civile e ushtarake, e që atëherë udhëhiqej nga slloveni Stane Dollanc, u përcaktua për një grusht shkallmues që do t'i jipej mërgatës, në mënyrë që ajo të shfaktorizohej njëherë e mirë.

Në këtë vijë u organizua dhe u ekzekutua vrasja e Vëllezërve Gërvalla dhe e Kadri Zekës. Atentati u krye në kohën kur krejt aparati shtetëror i Jugosllavisë ishte përqëndruar në Kosovë dhe në territoret e tjera shqiptare; atëherë kur Kosovës po i dërrmoheshin njëra pas tjetrës të gjitha të drejtat dhe institucionet vetanake që ishin fituar me shumë përpjekje e flijime.
Atentati pati pasoja të rënda sepse u krye kur shumë prijës të Lëvizjes për pavarësi, që vepronin ilegalisht ose gjysmilegalisht ishin arrestuar dhe kundër tyre ishin kryer ose përgatiteshin proceset politike. Veç të tjerash, kjo vrasje shkaktoi tronditje të mëdha edhe për faktin se u krye në një periudhë destabilizimi e krize të thellë politike në gjithë hapësirat shqiptare. Ngjarjet e Kosovës në Shqipëri patën efekt të drejtpërdrejtë, sepse çuan deri te konflikte të përgjakshme në vetë udhëheqjen e shtetit për politikën që ishte ndjekur apo që do të ndiqej aty e tutje. Këto trandje madje ndikuan në fundin tragjik të kryeministrit të atëhershëm Mehmet Shehu.
Duhet pasur gjithashtu parasysh se atentati në Gjermani ishte edhe përballje e organeve të shtetit jugosllav me organet e shtetit shqiptar, sepse në rrethanat që ishin krijuar në Kosovë për politikën e Shqipërisë viktimat e atentatit ishin gurë me peshë në luftën politike e diplomatike që do të bëhej aty e tutje. 

 2. Mozaiku politik i mërgatës shqiptare në fillimvitet tetëdhjetë

Në atë kohë në mërgim vepronin shumë organizata. Që në krye duhet nënvizuar se mërgata e vjetër ishte rraskapitur madje edhe dërrmuar në përballjet e shërbimeve jugosllave me ato shqiptare që ishin bërë brenda saj. Por objekt i kësaj trajtese do të jenë ato grupime që mund të kishin një ndikim në rrjedhën e ngjarjeve në Kosovë. Atëherë në Evropën Perëndimore, konkretisht në Gjermani e Zvicër vepronin:

1. Besëlidhja Kombëtare Shqiptare, e drejtuar nga Emin Fazlia. Më 10 tetor 1981 UDB kishte vrarë në Bruksel, bashkëpunëtorin e tij të ngushtë Vehbi Ibrahimi, nënkryetar i Besëlidhjes, ndërsa në Fraknfurt kishte plagosur rëndë bashkëpunëtorin tjetër, Rasim Zenelin. Ky ishte një grupim politik me orientim të djathtë dhe bashkëpunonte me mërgatën kroate.
2. Grupi komunist "Zëri i Kosovës", një qerthull që drejtohej nga Riza Salihu.
3. Fronti i Kuq Popullor, udhëhiqej nga Ibrahim Kelmendi, dhe nxirrte gazetën "Bashkimi" (janë botuar 3 numra). Kjo gazetë shpërndahej edhe në Kosovë.


4. Organizata Marksiste Leniniste e Kosovës që nxirrte gazetën "Liria" (janë botuar 6 numra). Këtë organizatë në mërgim e udhëheqte Kadri Zeka. OMLK prej vitesh kishte aktivistët e saj në Zvicër.
5. Lëvizja Nacional çlirimtare e Kosovës dhe e Viseve të tjera Shqiptare në Jugosllavi (LNÇKVSHJ), të cilën në Evropën Perëndimore e ka udhëhequr Jusuf Gërvalla. Fillimisht Jusufi ka ndihmuar substancialisht nxjerrjen e gazetës "Bashkimi", pastaj ka nxjerrë gazetën "Lajmëtari i Lirisë" (gjithsej tre numra), së fundi filloi të nxirrte si organ të LNÇKVSHJ-së gazetën "Zëri i Kosovës".

Pas shpërthimit të demonstratave të vitit '81 u bënë përpjekje për bashkimin e disa prej këtyre organizatave, konkretisht mes atyre që kishin udhëheqje politike brenda, pra OMLK-së dhe LNÇKVSHJ-së. 
Përpjekjet për bashkim janë bërë në Kosovë dhe në mërgim. Bisedimet për bashkimin e organizatave janë vonuar e vështirësuar për shkak të veprimit në ilegalitet dhe të rrethanave që u krijuan pas arrestimeve të mëdha gjatë gjithë vitit të demonstratave. Një takim i mbajtur në Stamboll, në tetor të vitit 1981, e në të cilin kishin marrë pjesë në një anë, Kadri Zeka si përfaqësues i OMLK-së, dhe në anën tjetër Sabri Novosella e Bardhosh Gërvalla, si përfaqësues të LNÇVSHJ-së kishte dështuar jo vetëm për shkak të dallimeve konceptuale. Bisedimet për bashkim të këtyre organizatave nuk mund të përjashtoheshin nga rrethanat shqiptare dhe rajonale, sepse organet e shtetit shqiptar pas disa dështimeve në përballjet me shërbimet jugosllave, përpiqeshin ta konsolidojnë apo thënë më mirë ta kontrollojnë Lëvizjen e Kosovës për pavarësi. Në treshin që u vra shteti shqiptar shihte shtyllat e rëndësishme të mbajtjes gjallë të qëndresës në Kosovë.
Megjithatë aktivistët e këtyre dy organizatave jashtë, konkretisht Vëllezërit Gërvalla dhe Kadri Zeka kanë bashkëpunuar ngushtë në nxjerrjen e gazetave, në organizimin e demonstratave dhe manifestimeve të ndryshme. Sipas burimeve të besueshme në prag të vrasjes janë bërë përpjekje fort serioze për bashkim dhe ai duhet të ketë qenë shumë afër.

 3. Uniteti i veprimit
Jusuf Gërvalla dhe Kadri Zeka janë takuar për herë të parë në mërgim, në fillim të vitit 1981. Prej atëherë dhe gjer në vrasjen e tyre ata kanë vepruar bashkë në shumë drejtime: në përgatitjen dhe publikimin e shtypit ilegal, konkretisht të gazetës "Liria", në organizimin e manifestimeve dhe demonstratave në mbështetje të kërkesave të Lëvizjes Studentore në Kosovë.
Demonstratën e parë e kanë organizuar në Bernë të Zvicrës më 1 prill 1981, një javë më vonë një demonstratë tjetër në Zürich, më 25 prill kanë organizuar një demonstratë në Stutgart. Me këtë rast janë hetuar agjentët jugosllavë duke fotografuar demonstruesit. Disa aktivistë të udhëhequr nga Bardhosh Gërvalla i kanë zënë ata në flagrancë dhe u kanë marrë aparatin. Në mesin e "fotografëve" kishte qenë dhe një shqiptar (BH), nëpunës i konsullatës jugosllave në Stutgart, përndryshe gjatë viteve shtatëdhjetë inspektor i UDB-së, i ngarkuar për mbikqyrjen e Qendrës së Studentëve. 
Më 9 maj kanë organizuar një demonstratë në Dusseldorf.
Më 13 qershor 1981, u organizua një demonstratë në Bruksel.
Me këtë rast në formë të një peticioni konkretizohen kërkesat politike:
1. Kosovës t'i njihet statusi i Republikës në kuadër të federatës; 
2. Popullit tonë t'i njihet e drejta për vetëvendosje; 


3. Të lirohen pa kusht të gjithë të burgosurit politikë shqiptarë dhe të kthehen në Kosovë të burgosurit e tjerë;
4. Të mos plaçkiten pasuritë e Kosovës nga republikat jugosllave, por ato t'i shfrytëzojë Kosova për zhvillimin dhe pasurimin e vet;
5. T'i njihet e drejta e festimit të festave kombëtare dhe e përdorimit të lirë të flamurit kombëtar, nga të gjithë shqiptarët në Jugosllavi;
6.Kushte më të mira pune e jetese për nxënësit e studentët kosovarë, trajtim të barabartë me studentët e universiteteve tjera të Jugosllavisë;
7. Sigurimin e punës për të papunët dhe inkuadrimin e mërgimtarëve në vendlindje;
8. Lirinë e fjalës dhe shtypit;
9. Të pezullohet vendimi për shtetrrethim dhe ora policore;
10. Të tërhiqen të gjitha forcat policore e ushtarake të sjellura nga jashtë;
11. Autorët e krimeve të shëmtuara të nxirren para gjyqit të popullit, për të marrë dënimin e merituar.
Krahas organizimit të demonstratave Vëllezërit Gërvalla dhe Kadri Zeka kanë vepruar edhe në shtrirjen e rrjetit të organizimit brenda dhe jashtë. Një rëndësi të veçantë i kanë kushtuar shkatërrimit të klubeve që kontrolloheshin nga përfaqësitë jugosllave. Falë këtij aktiviteti prej vitit 1981 e tutje klubet jugosllave nuk janë frekuentuar më nga mërgimtarët shqiptarë. Veç klubeve janë prishur dhe diskredituar një vistër manifestimesh që regjimi i organizonte jashtë me qëllim të joshjes dhe manipulimit të mërgimtarëve shqiptarë.

4. Pse u krye atentati?
Veprimtaria e gjithanshme e Vëllezërve Gërvalla dhe e Kadri Zekës pengonte në mënyrë të drejtpërdrejtë shërbimet jugosllave jashtë dhe brenda. Ata ishin një trio e kompletuar, që një lëvizjeje atdhetare i duhet shumë kohë për ta krijuar: Jusufi ishte një penë e fortë e me emër në Kosovë, Kadriu ishte jo vetëm gazetar i mirë, por sidomos organizator efikas me përvojë shumëvjeçare në organizimin ilegal, Bardhoshi fliste shumë mirë gjermanishten e anglishten dhe ishte komunikator i talentuar. Që të tre ishin të rinj dhe të mbrujtur me një idealizëm e gatishmëri për çdo flijim.
Mirëpo, përballë tyre ata kishin një shtet të fortë e me shumë mundësi. Jugosllavia prej themelimit të saj, pra që më 1918 e tutje, ka zhvilluar një luftë të pamëshirshme kundër oponentëve të këtij shteti, konkretisht kundër përfaqësuesve të popujve që nuk kishin pranuar të futen nën tutelën serbe. Prijësit më me peshë të kroatëve, maqedonëve dhe shqiptarëve, që i janë kundërvënë politikës serbe, janë ndjekur në vazhdimësi dhe janë luftuar me të gjitha mjetet nga eskadronet speciale serbe. 
Prej atëherë e gjer më sot sektorët më të përgatitura të shërbimeve informative serbe kanë qenë ato që kanë luftuar kundër mërgatës kroate, shqiptare etj. Format e luftës kanë qenë të nduarduarshme: përcjellje e përgjime hap pas hapi, intriga e përçarje, kërcënime dhe eleminime fizike.
Kjo praktikë ka vazhduar edhe më me këmbëngulje pas Luftës së Dytë Botërore. Disa dhjetëra prijës kroatë janë vrarë në atentate spektakulare nga më të ndryshmet dhe nga më të çuditshmet.
Struktura të tëra të shërbimeve informative që janë kontrolluar nga serbët kanë funksionuar jashtë. Këto struktura kanë pasur fonde marramendëse, përmes të cilave kanë depërtuar jo vetëm nëpër "organizatat armiqësore", por edhe në struktura shtetërore të vendeve të ndryshme dhe në organizata e institucione ndërkombëtare me peshë.
Shërbimet serbe me dekada kanë vepruar të papenguara nëpër shumë vende perëndimore, ku përmes parave, femrave, shantazhit etj. kanë qenë fort të pranishme edhe në qendra themelore të vendimmarrjes. Frytet e këtij aktiviteti Beogradi do t'i korrë sidomos gjatë viteve nëntëdhjetë, kur pa ndonjë pengesë serioze do ta përgjakë keq Kroacinë, do ta masakrojë Bosnje e Hercegovinën dhe përmes një apartheidi të hapur e brutal do ta mbajë Kosovën në zgripc të ekzistencës.
Ndikimi i nëndheshëm i Serbisë u rrënua vetëm kur Beogradi, faqe tërë botës, u përpoq ta asgjësojë krejt popullin e Kosovës.
Në këtë kuptim përballja e mërgatës së re politike të Kosovës (që ishte pa asnjë mbështetje politike, që nuk kishte arritur të ketë as ndikimin më të vogël në mediat e fuqishme perëndimore, që kishte një gjendje financiare katastrofike) me strukturat e shërbimeve jugosllave ishte tmerrësisht e pabarabartë. Lëvizja shqiptare kishte vetëm një epërsi: idealizmin e pakufishëm, i cili mund të mbijetojë vetëm në aspiratën e përjetshme për të qenë dhe për të jetuar të lirë.

Me një fjalë, shërbimet serbe kanë përcjellë gjithë aktivitetin e mërgatës shqiptare nga brenda dhe nga jashtë, sepse ky ka qenë një organizim që posa kishte filluar të vërë rrënjë dhe infiltrimi i provokatorëve nuk ka qenë i pamundshëm. Kështu që përcjellja e Vëllezërve Gërvalla dhe e Kadri Zekës nuk ka qenë ndonjë problem i madh për UDB-në. Lëvizjet dhe aktivitetet e tyre kanë qenë publike :
28 Nëntorin, ditën e Flamurit e kanë festuar në rrethinën e Ludwigsbourg-ut. Aty Jusufi e Kadriu kanë pasur një debat të drejtpërdrtejtë (pyetje-përgjigje) me bashkatdhetarët.
Më 2 janar është martuar Kadri Zeka me Saime Isufin. Në dasmë kanë marrë pjesë rreth 50 aktivistë nga Zvicra dhe Gjermania. Ne dasmë kanë qenë edhe vëllezërit Gërvalla.
Më 13 janar 1982 Kadri Zeka ka udhëtuar me tren për Gjermani. Konkretisht në Dusseldorf, ku ka ndejtur gjer më 16 janar. Po atë ditë ka udhëtuar për në rrethinën e Stutgartit, konkretisht në Bernhausen, ku Vëllezërit Gërvalla kishin organizuar shfaqje të filmave shqiptarë me një rreth bashkatdhetarësh.
Aty kanë ndejtur deri pas mesnatës. Në banesën e Vëllezërve Gërvalla, në rrugën Habichthöhe, nr. 40, në Untergruppenbach, qytezë afër Heilbronn-it kanë arritur kah ora 3 e mëngjesit. Atë natë nuk kanë fjetur fare. Gjatë ditës kanë planifikuar aktivitetet e mëtejme. Në mbrëmje kanë dalë nga ora 22:00 me veturën e Bardhit, një BMW 316 ngjyrë e gjelbër me targë HN-CY 353.

5. Neve na vrau UDB-ja jugosllave!
Lagjja ku kanë banuar Vëllezërit Gërvalla ka qenë një lagje e qetë e banuar kryesisht me mësues, mjekë, inxhinierë. Në njërën hyrje të rrugës, në anën e majtë ka pasur shumë garazha, gjithashtu edhe përballë banesës dykatëshe të familjes Gërvalla ka pasur të tilla.
Ndërkaq në fillim të kthesës atëherë ka qenë në ndërtim e sipër një shtëpi trekatëshe. Siç është konstatuar më vonë, agjentët e shërbimeve sekrete jugosllave prej asaj ndërtese kanë përcjellë jo me ndonjë drojë të veçantë banesën e familjes Gërvalla, hyrjet, daljet etj
Atë kohë ka pasur jo pak indikacione se po përgatitet eliminimi i Vëllezërve Gërvalla dhe i Kadri Zekës. 
Nata e 17 janarit 1982 ka qenë shumë ftohtë e me shumë borë.
Vëllezërit Gërvalla dhe Kadri Zeka kanë dalur në atë kohë, siç i kanë thënë shoqes së Jusufit, Syzana Gërvallës për ta bërë një telefonatë nga një kabinë e një fshati fqinj. Ndoshta për të evituar përgjimin.
Nga shtëpia kanë dalë rreth orës 22:00. Kanë hyrë në garazhë, kanë hipur në veturë, të cilën e ka ngarë Bardhoshi. Për të dalë nga garazha në rrugë, vetura për shkak të borës është dashur të ngitet së prapthi deri në krye të hyrjes së rrugës, pra rreth 30 metra. Në krye të kthesës vetura është lakuar majtas për të pasur hapësirë për kthim dhe dalje në rrugë. Ky manovrim është bërë mu përballë shtëpisë në ndërtim, ku kanë qenë të fshehur vrasësit.
Këta të fundit kanë parë daljen e veprimtarëve shqiptarë nga banesa pastaj hyrjen në garazh dhe janë bërë gati për të ekzekutuar atentatin. Kur vetura ka ardhur së prapthi përballë shtëpisë në ndërtim, vrasësit kanë qenë prapa saj. Sipas dëshmitarëve kanë qenë dy vrasës, njëri ka eliminuar Bardhosh Gërvallën duke e qëlluar 6 herë, ndërkaq tjetri ka vrarë Kadri Zekën që ishte në ulësen e përparme, në anën e djathtë. Pastaj e kanë plagosur për vdekje Jusuf Gërvallën që ishte ulur në ulësen e prapme. Dhe janë larguar pasi kishin zbrazur 12 plumba. Ndërkaq vetura ka vazhduar të ecë përpara gjersa është ndalur në derën e një garazhi përballë.
Ndërkohë një fqinj, gjerman, ka informuar familjen Gërvalla për gjëmën. Syzana Gërvalla e ka gjetur të shoqin gjallë, duke mbajtur plagët me dorë. Ai e ka pyetur për Bardhin e Kadriun se a janë gjallë dhe i tregon se ka parë një njeri të gjatë që ka shtënë mbi ta, por nuk e ka njohur. Pastaj i ka lënë porositë e fundit gruas së tij.
Pas gjysmë ore vjen ndihma e shpejt nga Heilbronn-i.
Pas intervenimit kirurgjikal, në ora 3 të mëngjesit të datës 18 janar 1982 edhe Jusuf Gërvalla jep shpirt. Por para se të vdes Ai arriti t'i thotë policisë gjermane: Neve na vrau UDB jugosllave! 
Kjo fjalë e atdhetarit dhe poetit Juusuf Gërvalla, e shqiptuar me frymën e fundit do të sfidojë gjithë makinerinë jugosllave të dezinformimit.

6. Praktikat e ekzekutimit
Vendimi për ekzekutimin e kundërshtarëve politikë, normalisht është marrë në nivelin më të lartë të vendit. Fillimisht shërbimet informative kanë mbledhur të gjitha të dhënat e mundshme për viktimën e ardhshme: adresën (vendi ku banon, kati, fqinjtë, zakonisht është përgjuar telefoni në atë mënyrë që në bodrum ose në gypat ku janë vënë telat e telefonit kanë instaluar mikrofonët), sjelljen (ku dhe me kë rri, ku punon, me çka udhëton, me kë praktikon hyrjedalje, etj., etj.). Të gjitha këto të dhëna janë konkretizuar edhe me vizatime ekspertësh e fotografi.
Pasi është analizuar dosja është caktuar ekipi i atentatorëve dhe i mbështetësve përanash, shlyerësit e gjurmëve të mundshme. Krahas kësaj janë përgatitur edhe dezinformatat, të cilat i ka përhapur rrjeti agjenturor para dhe pas atentatit. Në këtë veprimtari përfshihen edhe letrat e telefonatat anonime drejtuar organeve gjyqësore, mediave dhe personaliteteve të ndryshme. Synimi është që jo vetëm të fshehen gjurmët, por edhe të futet konfuzion sa më i madh dhe krimi politik të paraqitet si qërim hesapesh në mes rivalëve politikë apo si qërim hesapesh në mes përfaqësuesve të nëntokës etj. etj. 
Kështu ndodhi edhe me rastin e atentatit kundër Vëllezërve Gërvalla e Kadri Zekës. U ngrit një pluhur i tillë dezinformatash sa që nuk errësoi vetëm mërgatën por edhe krejt Kosovën. Ky pluhur vazhdon të ndotë ambientin politik shqiptar edhe sot pas njëzet vitesh nga atentati. Lakohen emra njerëzish, kryesisht shqiptarë. Në këtë ka ndikuar edhe bashkëfajësia e organeve gjermane për këtë rast, sepse ato menjëherë pas atentatit madje edhe përmes shtypit nxorën dhe arrestuan si të dyshmitë kryesor për atentatin një refugjatë shqiptar nga Kosova, konkretisht Riza Salihun, duke publikuar në media edhe fotografinë e tij, gjë që dëshmon se sektori i UDB-së për dezinformim, kishte kryer punën në mënyrë të përkryer. 
Riza Salihu, një refugjat entuziast nga Mushtishti i Therandës, krahas aktivitetit atdhetar ka qenë i angazhuar, si jo pak të rinj të Kosovës, edhe nga ana e Ambasadës shqiptare në Vjenë, ku ishte qendra e sigurimit të shtetit për Evropën Perëndimore, për të propaganduar politikën e shtetit shqiptar dhe për të informuar për çdo gjë që sheh e që dëgjon, jo vetëm në mjediset e mërgatës shqiptare në Gjermani. 
Në këtë veprimtari Rizah Salihu si duket ka qenë edhe më tepër si i përpiktë e i përkushtuar. Shkas për arrestimin e tij ka qenë fakti se ai gjoja i ka hapur kutinë postare (Postfachun) Jusuf Gërvallës, për ta kontrolluar dhe për të informuar Qendrën e Sigurimit shqiptar në Vjenë. Jusufi gjoja e ka kuptuar këtë dhe i ka informuar shokët e tij? Apo se policia gjermane e ka ndalur me një rast dhe i ka gjetur një revole Se Riza Salihu mund të ketë pasur konflikte me grupet e tjera politike në mërgim kjo nuk është për t'u çuditur, sepse nxitja e grindjeve dhe përçarjeve në mërgatë ka qenë një metodë klasike e sigurimit shqiptar për ta kontrolluar edhe mërgatën e Kosovës, e cila ditë e më tepër fitonte në peshë me rolin dhe mundësitë e saj. Rizah Salihun organet hetuese gjermane e mbajtën në burg rreth 5 muaj. Por Riza Salihu nuk ka qenë i implikuar në vrasjen e vëllezërve Gërvalla dhe Kadri Zekës, ai më tepër ka rënë viktimë e veprimeve speciale të UDB-së gjatë fshehjes së gjurmëve të krimit në Untergruppenbach.
Fillimisht policia e Baden Würtembergut formoi një komision special ku duhet të kenë qenë të angazhuar rreth 40 persona. Që në ditët e para policia publikoi përshkrimin e mundshëm të vrasësve duke premtuar edhe një shpërblim prej 10 mijë DM për dëshmi të besueshme. Në kërkesën e policisë për bashkëpunim jipen edhe këto të dhëna:
Të dielen, më 17 janar 1982, rreth orës 22h15 i kanë vrarë vëllezërit Gërvalla dhe shokun e tyre Kadri Zekën. Gjatë daljes së tyre nga garazhi dy persona kanë shtënë me armë mbi ta. Ka të dhëna të besueshme se vrasësit janë sjellur nëpër Untergrupenbach të paktën prej datës 10 janar 1982. Ata duken si më posht:
I dyshimti i parë: Rreth 30 vjeç, i gjatë 180-183 cm. I fuqishëm. Ka në kokë një kapelë të kthyer në majë. Pallto të shkurt ngjyrë kafe me jake të mbylltë, pantollona të kuq e të ngushtë, çizme të gjata me një rreth leshi të bardhë lart. I dyshimti i dytë: ka rreth 25 vjet, është më i thatë dhe më i vogël se i pari. Ai ishte i veshur me tesha ngjyrë të mbylltë. Në kokë kishte një kapulaçë të leshtë me një topth në majë.
Krahas këtij informacioni, policia kishte publikuar gjithashtu edhe fotografinë e veturës me të cilin mund të jenë arratisur vrasësit. Fjala është për një Citroén CX2000 ngjyrë të çelur.
Për dëshmitarët e mundshëm ishte dhënë edhe telefoni i policisë: 07131 104 2205.
Pas nëntë muaj hetimesh, kur dosja 08/15 kishte rreth 30 vëllime dokumentacion, por asnjë të arrestuar me akuzë të argumentuar, autoritetet gjermane vetëm mund të pohojnë se "kjo është një vrasje politike e kryer nga vrasës profesionistë dhe se dyshohet se një apo më shumë shërbime të fshehta drejtpërdrejt apo tërthorazi kanë marrë pjesë në tërheqjen e këmbëzave të revoleve të kalibrit 7.65 mm" (Heilbronner stimme, datë 1 tetor 1982).

7. Kush i vrau Vëllezërit Gërvalla dhe Kadri Zekën?
Eshtë e njohur se UDB-ja si armë për atentate ka përdorur revolet "Bereta" të kalibrit 7.65mm.
Pas vdekjes së Titos kupola e shërbimeve informative, ka qenë e përqëndruar në duart e Stane Dollancit, anëtar i Kryesisë së RSFJ-së. Ministër i Punëve të Brendshme ka qenë gjenerali partizan Franjo Herleviq, me kombësi kroate.
Me ardhjen e Dollancit në Kryesi, shërbimet informative ndryshojnë dukshëm metodat e veprimit. Njëra prej ndryshimeve është ajo se UDB fillon të angazhojë nëntokën jugosllave, shtyllat e mafisë, për të eliminuar kundërshtarët politikë jashtë. 
Sipas shumë burimeve del se atentatin në Untergruppenbach e ka kryer Zheljko Razhnjatoviq, i njohur me nofkën Arkan. Ky ishte bir i një oficeri të lartë të KOS-it (Shërbimi ushtarak i kundërzbulimit) me kombësi malazez. Ai që krejt i ri u mor aktivisht me delikuencë: rrahje, vjedhje, plaçkitje, përdhunime. Duke qenë në vuajtje të dënimit ai ikën nga burgu dhe del jashtë, ku kryen vepra spektakulare krimi. Arrestohet, por arrin të ikë nga burgjet më të njohura të Suedisë, Belgjikës dhe Zvicrës. Nga kriminel me renome ndërkombëtare Arkani, me insistimin personal të Stane Dollanc-it bëhet oficer me ndikim të fortë i shërbimeve serbe.
Ka indikacione se në këtë krim ka qenë i implikuar edhe krimineli tjetër, përndryshe bosi i mafisë së Frankfurtit, Ljubo Zemunac. 
Këta të dy, një vit më vonë, e kanë ekzekutuar afër Munihut edhe personalitetin e njohur kroat Stjepan Gjurekoviq, duke e masakruar edhe me sopatë.
Gjatë viteve nëntëdhjetë Arkani do të jetë grushti i hekurt i regjimit serb kundër popullsisë civile në Kroaci, në Bosnje dhe në Kosovë. Ai ka udhëhequr njësitë e ushtrisë që kishin në përbërje kriminelët më të regjur e më katilë të nëntokës serbe.
Edhe sot, pas njëzet vitesh, policia gjermane zhvillon hetime lidhur me krimin në Untergruppenbach. Gjykata e këtij vendi të madh evropian akoma nuk ka nxjerrë në bangë të zezë organizatorët, vrasësit apo pjesëmarrësit e çfarëdo niveli në këtë atentat.
Por nuk duhet harruar se shërbimet informative gjermane, duke qenë ndër më seriozet e më profesionalet në botë dhe më depërtueset në Evropën Juglindore e dijnë saktësisht gjithë zinxhirin dhe gjithë personat e implikuar në këtë vrasje të shumëfishtë, e cila e qiti në të dy gjunjtë Lëvizjen e Kosovës për Pavarësi. 
Eshtë udhëheqja politike gjermane ajo që bart përgjegjësinë pse nuk ka ngritur kurrë zërin për këtë krim të shëmtuar. Eshtë vetëm një përjashtim: menjëherë pas atentatit një deputet i partisë Socialdemokrate, aso kohe në opozitë, pati shtruar një pyetje në parlamentin federal se a qëndrojnë shërbimet serbe prapa këtij atentati. Asgjë më shumë. Për më keq as autoritetet lokale nuk denjuan familjen Gërvalla, që kishte kërkuar strehim politik në këtë vend, me një telegram ngushëllimi.
As mediat gjermane nuk i kushtuan rëndësinë që pritej atentatit në Untergruppenbah. Bën përjashtim vetëm revista prestigjioze Der spiegel, e cila menjëherë pas vrasjes botoi një artikull, në të cilin pa asnjë hezitim drejtoi gishtin drejt burimit të këtij krimi, duke e ngarkuar me përgjegjësi UDB-në jugosllave. 
 Dhe dihet se në këtë organ diabolik kanë punuar dhe jo pak shqiptarë dhe ka në mesin e tyre që e dijnë saktësisht se si dhe kush i ka vrarë Vëllezërit Gërvalla e Kadri Zekën, se si dhe kush e ka vrarë Rexhep Malën e Nuhi Berishën, se si është qitur në kurth Zija Shemsiu, se si dhe kush i ka eliminuar Afrim Zhitinë dhe Fahri Fazliun, që e dijnë se cilët kanë qenë urithët e policisë politike nëpër organizatat ilegale të Kosovës jashtë dhe brenda etj., etj. Por deri më sot asnjëri prej tyre nuk e ka çelur thesin. Dhe kjo flet shumë, flet për mungesë ndërgjegjeje, madje edhe për bindje se kanë vepruar drejt Flet për shoqërinë kosovare, e cila ka mbamendje kaq të cekët, flet për elitën politike shqiptare dhe për moralin e saj të dyshimtë Sepse ajo në bërrylimet për pushtet gati fiktiv harroi 20 vjetorin e vrasjes në Untergruppenbach dhe detyrimin e saj që në njërin prej shesheve kryesore të kryeqytetit t'u ngrisë një përmendore të përbashkët atyre që ishin ndërgjegja e kombit, atyre që u flijuan për këtë ditë të madhe Dhe njëherit të rezervojë dy pëllëmbë toke te varrezat e dëshmorëve e t'i vendosë aty eshtrat e këtyre Burrave që nderuan Kombin.

----------


## Irfan

DOSJE VITI IV - JANAR 2002 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Der Spiegel, 25 janar 1982

E tëra dukej si pas një ekzekutimi


Vrasës të panjohur i vranë në afërsi të Heilbronnit tre jugosllavë. Për autoritetet shtetërore gjermane kjo masakër është kulminacion i ri në luftën e fshehtë, në të cilën agjentë të sigurimit jugosllav dhe kundershtarë të pushtetit luftojnë mes tyre. Pas kroatëve në ekzil si duket qeveria e Beogradit u ka shpallur luftën të përgjakshme shqiptarëve në ekzil që vijnë nga Republika e Kosovës. 
BMW-ja e gjelbërt 316 dilte nga garazha. Shoferi nuk donte ta kthente veturën në borë dhe vazhdon të vozisë deri te udhëkryqi duke vozitur së prapthi diku rreth 40 metra. 
Kur ndalet vetura del një njeri nga një vend ndërtimi në anën e djathtë të veturës dhe gjuan nga një distancë 3m. në veturë. Një njeri i dytë gjuan gjithashtu dhe shikon pastaj në veturë për t`u bindur se a ia kanë arritur qëllimit. Fqinj të frikësuar nga krismat i shohin dy burra duke ikur. 
Ishte shqetsuese ajo që kanë parë banuesit e komunës së "Untergruppenbach"-ut te Heilbronni: Vetura vazhdonte të uturinte sepse shoferi e kishte këmbën ende në pedalen e gasit. Pastaj ai e lëshon si duket freksionin dhe vdes. Kështu që vetura vazhdon të ecën deri sa i mëshon një garazhe përballë. Vetura ndalet, motori fiket dhe mjedisi qetësohet. 
Policia ka gjetur në veturë: 


 Shoferin Bardhosh Gërvalla, 31 vjeq, jugosllav, i goditur nga 6 plumba, qëndronte i vdekur pas timonit, 
Bashkudhëtarin e tij, Kadri Zekën, 28 vjeç, i vrarë nga 2 goditje me plumba në trup, dhe
Vëllain e shoferit, Jusuf Gërvallën, 36 vjeç, gjithashtu i plagosur rëndë nga 2 goditje me plumba.
Tri viktimat u identifikuan shpejt dhe gjithashtu shpejt u dit edhe drejtimi i tyre politik: jugoslavë në ekzil që i takonin kombësisë shqiptare nga provinca e Kosovës në jug të shtetit ballkanik, dhe që të tre veprimtarë kundër qeverisë së Beogradit. Edhe për autorët e vrasjes pati shënjime. 

Në vendin e ngjarjes Jusuf Gërvalla, i cili më vonë vdes, i kishte pëshpëritur policisë: "Ka qenë UDB-ja"- policia sekrete jugosllave (Sluzba Drzavne Bezbednosti). 
Dymbëdhjetë herë ishte gjuajtur mbi të tre burrat nga pistoletat të - kalibri 7,65, dhjetë goditje kishin qëlluar zemrën, mushkëritë dhe qafën. Një polic në vendin e ngjarjes thotë: "E tëra dukej si pas një ekzekutimi". 
Është metodë që përdoret nga shërbimi sekret, siç thotë snajperisti dhe instruktori i policisë nga Stuttgart-i Siegfried Hübner - duhet qëlluar me katër plumba "tre për ta mbërthyer vitimën nëse ajo qëndron ende, pra për ta rrëzuar dhe për ta bërë të paaftë për kundërvënie, dhe pastaj rigjuajtja e katërt e domosdoshme dhe vdekjepruese". Edhe kjo flet për UDB-në." 
Qe shumë vite grinden shërbimi sekret jugosllav dhe kundërshtarë e regjimit në botën e jashtme. Në shumë raste, jugosllavët në ekzil i kanë sulmuar ambasadat, konsullatat dhe përfaqësuesit e qeverisë së tyre. Beogradi reagonte në krim dhe terror gjithmonë me të njëjtën mënyrë. Skenë e Shoot-out-it ballkanik ka qenë kohë pas kohe Republika Federale e Gjermanisë dhe policia ka qenë deri më tash e pafuqishme për t`i dhënë fund kësaj veprimtarie. 
Ndërsa përgjegjësit janë dal në shesh. Beogradi ua ka frikën grupeve në ekzil, të cilat janë vatër trazirash në shtetin shumënacional - dhe i lufton ato. Sidomos kroatëve që janë jashtë ua kanë drejtuar pistoletat vrasësit e shërbimit sekret. Në shumë raste krimesh kundër kroatëve në ekzil është dëshmuar pjesëmarrja e Beogradit. 
Për shembull: Kur shkëputet kroati Franjo Goreta nga shërbimi sekret jugosllav me detyrë për vrasje në Republikën Federale Gjermane dhe e vranë një oficer udhëheqës, Beogradi e nis një komando menjëherë për ta likuiduar atë. Ende se kishte kryer dënimin Goreta , kur njerëz të UDB-së ndërmorën një atentat, në të cilin Goreta shpëtoi për pak. 
Në procesin e këtij akti gjyqtari dërgoi një apel deri më tash të kotë drejt Bon-it. "Nuk mund të lejohet që në vendin tonë të kryhen vrasje të shteteve të huaja për t`i zgjidhur problemet e tyre të brendshme". 
Krahas kroatëve tashmë në shënjestër të shtetit jugosllav janë edhe shqiptarët. Që nga pranvera e fundit kur shqiptarët rezistuan në provincën jugosllave në Kosovë, ku u bënë trazira të përgjakshme, Beogradi i ka zbuluar shkaktarët jashtë vendit: Prej shtetit shqiptar fqinj dhe prej shërbimeve besnike komuniste dirigjohet konflikti, mirëpo edhe nga Republika Federale Gjermane, siç thonë politikanët e Beogradit. 
Në fakt vetëm në Baden-Württemberg jetojnë diku 2000 shqiptarë, shumica prej tyre me strehim politik. Lidhur me aktivitetet e tyre shpeshherë u ankua konsullata e përgjithshme në Stuttgart. 
Për shembull, në pranverën e 1981-shit demonstruan shqiptarët në një demonstratë jo të rëndësishme, në të cilën ata kërkuan ndarjen e Kosovës nga Jugosllavia. Ndërkohë demonstruasit e diktuan se dikush nga një shkollë jugosllave po i fotografonte, hynë disa brenda dhe pos fotografistit ata e takuan edhe konsullin e përgjithshëm jugosllav Branko Dimitrijevic. Ata au morën filmin, të cilin më vonë u detyruan ta dorëzojnë në polici. 
Kjo mund ta ketë lidhur një zingjir vdekjeprues, se njëri prej të cilëve kishte hyrë në atë shkollë dhe të cilin me siguri e kanë fotografuar, ishte Bardhosh Gërvalla, ngarësi i veturës, i vrarë te Heolbronn-i. 
Gërvallajt kanë qenë të njohur në skenën e jashtme. Vëllai Jusufi i cili para pak kohe i kishte dhënë një intervistë një gazete ditore, në të cilën thoshte se ishte për luftën e armatosur kundër shtetit jugosllav, ka qenë sipas njoftimeve të policisë edhe redaktor i gazetës "Zëri i Kosovës" në ekzil. 
Bardhosh Gërvalla kshte ardhur në Gjermani më 1974. Ai punonte si këshilltar për punëmarrësit jugosllavë, në Solitudestraße 44, në Ludwigsburg. Bardhoshi i martuar, dy fëmijë ka qenë aktiv sidomos në legjislacionin e punës për bashkëkombësit e tij. 
Koka politike e vëllezërve ka qenë si duket Jusuf Gërvalla. Sidomos ai fajsohej nga konsullata e përgjithshme jugosllave të jetë antar udhëheqës i "Fronti të kuq" që luftonte kundër qeverisë jugosllave. Kjo organizatë ishte aktive, deri më tash, vetëm në Jugosllavi dhe po aq pak, si grupe të tjera kosovare u shfaqte në raportin vjetor të ministrisë federale për mbrojtjen e kushtetutës. 
Jusufi, i martuar, tre fëmijë, duhet të ishte bashkëbotues i gazetës së ndaluar në Jugosllavi "Zëri i Kosovës", për të cilën ai punonte nga vendbanimi i tij. Kadriu, gjithashtu gazetar, ishte bashkëpuntor kompetent i të njëjtës revistë. 
Në murin e jashtëm të shtëpisë së vëllezërve në "Auf der Habichtshöhe 40" e kishin varur, në shenj pikëllimi, një flamur në gjysmështizë të kuq me një shqiponjë dykrenare dhe një yll - ngjyrat e Kosovës dhe njëherit flamuri kombëtar i Shqipërisë. 
Çfarë rëndësie kanë aktivitetet e shqiptarëve në ekzil për Beogradin nuk e dëshmon vetëm masakra në Heilbronn. I ngjashëm ishte edhe një aksion i madh i shërbimit sekret serb në fillim të vitit, kur bashkëkombësi, Rasim Zenelaj u muar në shënjestër. Zenelaj ka qenë një antar udhëheqës i "Besëlidhjes Kombëtare Shqipëtare". 
Me gjuajtjet nga pistoleta në kundërshtarin e qeverisë Zenelaj, i cili e mbijetoi edhe pse i lënduar rëndë i shpëtoi atentatit, u dëshmua për herë të parë drejtimi i ri i shërbimit sekret jugosllav. 
Për ta mënjanuar Zenelajn Beogradi kishte kurdisur plane të kushtueshme. Kishte nisur disa agjentë, madje kanë rrezikuar edhe dikë nga zyrtarë të konsullatës dhe kanë eksponur ndihmësit e heshtur. Megjithatë plani dështoi dhe pjesëmarrësit u zbuluan: Në procesin e nisur atë kohë kundër përgjegjësve të atentatit qartësohet edhe më shumë implikimi i zyrtarëve jugosllavë në ndjekjen e emigrantëve me metoda drastike. 
Kah fundi i 70-tave ishte ngritur një agjent i mëhershëm në gradë të konsullit. Me emrin Salih Salihi ai u shfaq më vonë me shërbim diplomatik për vendin e tij në Republikën Federale Gjermane, së pari në konsullatën e përgjithshme në Hamburg dhe pastaj në konsullatën e përgjithshme në Frankfurt. Atje u vendos i pajisur me një dokument identifikimi si zyrtar me nr. 6750 në cilësinë e rojes. Në Frankfurt vepronte edhe një kolegë tjetër i shërbimit sekret, si zyrtar i lartë i konzullatës me dokument identifikimi nr. 6322, i firmuar me emrin Svetozar Mirjaqiç, i quajtur "Tozo". Një besnik me rang të lartë i këtyre dy shërbyesve ishte Rade Surla, një partizan i hershëm, që kohët e fundit punonte në një ndërmarrje ndërtimi në Frankfurt. 
Surla i vizitonte shokët e konzullatës dhe i informonte ata për veprimtaritë e njerëzve në ekzil. Njëherë, siç i kujtohet shoferit të tij, e vizitoi dikush vetë Surla-n. Mysafiri kërcënues (Surla shoferit: "Duhet me ju ruejt këtij njeriu") ishte gjenerali i shërbimit sekret Milan Shashiç. 
Në mars të vitit 1981, menjëherë pas shpërthimit të trazirave në Kosovë, filloi të veprojë treshi në Frankfurt. Salihi gjurmonte shprehitë e jetës së Zenelajt dhe i dërgonte Tozo-s informacione. Edhe Surla filloi të veprojë, kur u përfundua plani konkret i vrasjes. Disa gjurmë dhe dëshmitarë dokumentojnë se me sa përkushtim kanë vepruar agjentët. 
Agjenti i parë të cilin e caktuan për Zenelajn ishte një kroat në ekzil, por ai demaskoj urdhërdhënësit nëpërmes deklaratave të tij në procesin gjygjësor. As agjenti i dytë nuk e mbajti fshehtësinë. Ante Kujundzic ishte rekrutuar nga Tozo si vrasës, kur iu hap shokëve të tij kroatë në ekzil. Së shpejti policia gjermane i dinte hollësitë e përgaditjeve për atentat. 
Organet gjermane nuk kishin vepruar ne mënyrë të kujdesshme. Kroatit Ante Kujundzic i kishte folur një bashkëkombas i panjohur në prill të vitit 1981, në stacionin e trenit në Frankfurt. I kishte thënë me e thirrë një "person me rëndësi" dhe t'i paraqitur me emrin "Studenti i muzikës". Pastaj i kishte dhënë një numër të telefonit - 21 77 01 - dhe e kishte udhëzuar që kur të thirrte secilën shifër ta mbledhte me numrin dy. 
Në lidhjen telefonike 43 99 23 ishte lajmëruar konsullata e përgjithshme jugosllave. Kështu ishte vendosur kontakti me Tozo-n. Kujundzic-in e kishin urdhëruar për ta gjurmuar shqiptarin Zenelaj. Si shpërblim atij Tozo i ofronte para, dokumente të reja dhe përkrahje për ta fituar azilin politik në Republikën Federale Gjermane. 
Në një takim tjetër Tozo ia dha një pasaport, për çdo rast, nëse duhej ta lëshonte vendin shpejt. Kujundzic: "E pata të kjartë se me siguri duhej ta vrisja dikë". Agjenti hoqi dorë nga ky plan dhe i informoi autoritetet gjermane. Si rrjedhim, policia e mori në mbrojtje të rrezikuarin Zenelaj. 
Për t`ua treguar komplotistëve këtë, policët gjermanë e dërguan Zenelajn demonstrativisht për të shëtitur para konsullatës jugosllave. Një herë tjetër duke shëtitur në një kopsht zoologjik, Zenelajn me përcjellësit e tij e vëzhgonin agjentët jugosllavë dhe kështu ata u vërejtën edhe njëherë nga gjermanët. 
Zenelaj ra në rrezik me mendjelehtësinë e vet: Ai kishte treguar në rrethin shoqëror se ishte i mbrojtur dyfish, d.m.th. edhe me një jelek antiplumb. Njëri që e kishte dëgjuar këtë ishte nën shërbimin e Surla-s. Kështu jugosllavët e planifikuan një plan, që kundërshtarin e tyre ta manovronin në një situatë, që ai të detyrohet ta zdesh jelekun e tij antiplumb. Një grua duhej ta kryente këtë punë dhe pastaj ta godiste me pistoletë. 
Si ndihmëse u gjet shpejt bjondina serbe Zorica Aleksic. Ajo jetonte pa të ardhura dhe pa punë në afërsi të Darmstadt-it. Nëpërmjet kërcënimeve si dhe nëpërmjet premtimit se do t`ia japin 2000 DM e bindën atë. Ishte aranzhuar një takim me gruan dhe viktimën e saj. Rasim Zenelaj e kishte marrë agjenten në apartamentin e tij. Kur doli gruaja me pistoletë nga banja, Zenelaj e kishte zdeshur jelekun antiplumb. Prej pesë goditjeve në afërsi të zemrës, Zenelaj falimentoi. 
Autorja kishte ikur dhe në hyrjen e shtëpisë e kishin pritur Surla me shoferin e tij. Zorica Aleksic ua kishte kthyer armën dhe i kishte marrë paratë bashkë me një tiketë për Beograd. Me një Volvo ishin nisur menjëherë për në aeroportin e Frankfurt-it. 
Mirëpo serbja nuk mundi ta lëshonte vendin. Fqinjtë, e alarmuar nga krismat, i kishin lajmëruar policinë menjëherë. Rastësisht e kishin dëgjuar këtë lajm në radiolidhje edhe policët të cilët ishin të ngarkuar me mbrojtjen e Zenelajt. Një gjurmim i shpejtë në rrethin shoqëror të viktimës i çoi policët te Zorica, e cila pak më vonë u arrestua në aeroport. 
Zyrtarët e konsullatës Tozo dhe Salihi janë urdhëruar të kthehen në Jugosllavi. Surla mundi të ikte që në ditën e atentatit. Surla u paralajmërua me anë të telefonit dhe ishte përgjigjur: "në rregull". Pastaj shoferi, i cili ishte dëshmitar i kësaj telefonate, e kishte dërguar me ngut përtej kufirit, në Strasburg në hotelin Holiday Inn. Aty humbën gjurmët e tij. 
Dështimi, si duket, nuk e ka dëshpëruar UDB-në. Një vërtetim është 10. tetori 1981në Bruksel: Atje ishte vrarë një shqiptar me emrin Vehbi Ibrahimi në rrugë para banesës së tij, me një pistoletë të kalibrit 7.65. 
Gruaja e tij e cila ishte me të ishte lënduar rëndë nga goditjet. Ibrahimi ka qenë nënkryetar i "Besëlidhjes shqiptare". 
Organet shtetërore gjermane tash, pas atentateve në Zenelajn dhe Ibrahimin duhej ta mbronin kryetarin, Emin Fazlija. Ai banonte te Göppingen-i dhe ka qenë i njohur te fqinjtë si "një burrë i vjetër dhe i rrespektuar". Policët kompetentë ishin të brengosur se "mos do ta vrasin edhe atë". Që prej atëherë, Fazlija është nën mbrojtje dhe nuk lajmërohet më në lidhjen telefonike të mëparshme. 
Policët nuk gjejnë gati fare përkrahje politike në luftën kundër kësaj lufte ilegale. Në të vërtetë ekziston një marrëveshje në mes të Bonn-it dhe Beograd-it për të përkrahur njëri-tjetrin në rast atentati. Herëpasherë ndërrohen informata për ardhjen e lëndëve shpërthyese ose të ndonjë arme. 
Mirëpo sa pak rëndësi ka kooperimi në mes dy shteteve për palën serbe e vërtetojnë atentatet. Zyra federale kundër krimit ka regjistruar se kur janë bërë atentate në kroatët në ekzil, në shumicën e rasteve UDB-ja ka përdorur pistoleta të cilat gjuajnë me rrotullim djathtor rreth boshtit, edhe pse shumica e pistoletave të këtij lloji gjuajnë me rrotullim majtor rreth boshtit. Organizatorët e atentateve as që e kanë pa të arsyeshme ta maskojnë këtë dallim. 
Kur ranë në rrjetin e policisë jugosllave katër anëtar të RAF-it gjerman, jugosllavët prezentuan një listë me kroatë që lypeshin urgjentisht për t`i ndërruar ata. Zyrtarët gjermanë e refuzuan këtë dhe Beogradi i lëshoi anëtarët e RAF-it. 
Nëse mund të flitet për bashkëpunim në mes të policisë gjermane dhe asaj jugosllave, ana gjermane ankohet. Në vend që t`i përciellin shkakëtarët, jugosllavët japin vetëm këshilla në kërkesën e motiveve: "grindje për çështje nderi", "grindje për femra", "hakmarrje përreth stacionit të trenit" ose "tregti armësh" janë konfliktet e vërteta. 
Politikanët jugosllavë e mohojnë katgorikisht implikimin e policisë sekrete jugosllave në këto raste. Lidhje me këtë ka bisedime të rregullta në mes të ministrisë së brendshme gjermane dhe kolegëve beogradas. Ministri i punëve të brendshme Franjo Herljevic, një gjeneral i vjetër partizan dhe bshkudhëtar i Titos, i demanton gjithmonë dhe deklaron se policia sekrete jugosllave nuk është duke vepruar në Republikën Federale Gjermane. 
Kur kishte pyetur deputeti i CSU-së Fritz Wittmann në vjeshtë të vitit 1981, se cilat janë reagimet e Bonn-it lidhur me sjelljet e Beogradit, e mori një përgjigje të shmangshme. Bonn-i shprehet lidhur me këtë, thoshte ministrja Hildegard Hamm-Brücher, vetëm atje ku është e arsyeshme dhe e dobishme. 
Krahas proceseve gjyqësore ka aty-këtu edhe vetëdëshmi për veprime të UDB-së. Në ambasadën jugosllave ka qenë një diplomat bashkëbisedues i policisë gjermane, Tomo Renac, i cili pyetjet vetëm i përcillte për Beograd dhe kurr nuk përgjigjej. Në shumicën e rasteve vetëm i rrudhte krahët. 
Arsyen për këtë stil të mbajtun gjermanët e nuhatën, kur ra në duar të tyre një letër që Renac e kishte dërguar në Beograd. 
Aty Renac, si një agjent i ofenduar ankohej se: "Po mundohen me masa propagandistike dhe penale për t`i bërë të pamundura aktivitetet e sigurimit të shtetit jugosllav në RF të Gjermanisë. Në një pritje shefi i policisë së Bonn-it ka tërhequr vëmendjen se kishte fakte se diplomacia jogosllave është tepër aktive në RFGJ. Kjo na detyron të vimë në përfundim se puna në RF të Gjermanisë është bërë shumë e komplikuar". 
Hetuesit gjermanë nuk prisnin shpërblim nga shërbimet jugosllave. Kur para pak kohe një prokuror i Frankfurtit paralojmëroi se në rastin e shqiptarit Zenelaj së shpejti do të fillojë me marrë "hetime në Jugosllavi", nuk deshi askush t`i jepte zemër. Një mbrojtës i shtetit në Bonn tha: "Në këtë ne vetëm kemi qeshur". 

Përktheu: Kushtrim Reçica

----------


## Irfan

DOSJE VITI IV - JANAR 2002 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Anatomia e një atentati 

Shembuj që duhet kujtuar

Shqiptar OSEKU

Sikur populli shqiptar ta kish një histori të mirëfilltë shkencore, e që mjerisht ende s'e ka, disa kapituj të trashë do t'i kushtoheshin patjetër lëvizjes nëntokësore të rezistencës matanë kufinjve të Shqipërisë administrative. Do t'ishte fjala, pa dyshim, për një rrëfim jashtëzakonisht interesant, për shqiptarë e për të huaj. Ajo do të nxirrte në shesh përvojat komplekse të një populli "të ndaluar" në rrafshin e mosbindjes qytetare dhe rezistencës së armatosur ndaj okupimit, përvoja këto që janë edhe sot aktuale në shumë anë.



Cilat ishin motivet e atyre që u angazhuan në ilegale? Ç'i shtynte ata që kryeneçësisht, pa asnjë shans ushtarak e pa asnjë shembull të mbarë lokal (madje përkundrazi), ta sfidojnë pareshtur një okupim ushtarak, administrativ, socioekonomik e kulturor ndër më të jetëgjatët e më brutalët në kontinentin e Evropës? E ç'i shtynte të tjerë, nga ambient i njëjtë e me prapavijë të ngjashme, të zgjedhin tjetër rrugë, të bëhen neutralë a administrues të zellshëm të okupimit? 

Këto dhe shumë pyetje tjera interesante mbeten ende, mjerisht, pa një përgjegje të përmbledhur. Megjithatë, copëra fragmentare por domethënëse të përgjegjes ofron jetëshkrimi i personave që janë bërë të njohur, shumica post mortem, si ikona të rezistencës. 




Jusuf Gërvalla, albanolog, poet e publicist, vëllai i tij Bardhosh Gërvalla, punonjës social me diplomë universitare të anglishtes, dhe shoku i tyre i armëve Kadri Zeka, gazetar, bëjnë pjesë në heronjtë e ilegales nga fundi i Luftës së Ftohtë, që mbaruan tragjikisht vetëm 10 vjet para ndërrimeve dramatike në kontinentin Evropës. Ata lindën e vepruan në një epokë të errët, duke i ndjekur pa kompromis idetë e veta për çlirimin e një populli që shtypej në rrethin e nëntë të ferrit evrolindor, mes çekanit komunist e kudhrës nacionaliste. Fundi i tyre, të mbytur gjak në terrin e një nate të ftohtë e të varrosur në dhe të huaj, ish komponuar enkas për t'ua kujtuar shqiptarëve në mënyrë diskrete kumtin makabër të zotërve të tyre serbë, atë kumt të stërlashtë të pushtuesve për të pushtuarit që do të shfaqej sërish sheshazi në Ballkan në hyrje të shek. XXI: "Mos ngritni krye, se jua këpusim kështu të gjithëve!"

Sivjet, kur bie përvjetori i 20-të i vrasjes së tyre, historiografia zyrtare shqiptare do të bënte mirë ta rrëfejë deri në fund tregimin e prerë të Jusuf Gërvallës, Bardhosh Gërvallës, Kadri Zekës dhe të shokëve të tyre. E kur ta ketë rrëfyer atë, t'i tregojë edhe rrëfimet e atyre që ishin para tyre, e të atyre që vijuan pas tyre. Jo pse e ka obligim para tyre. Po pse e ka obligim para vetit.

----------


## Llapi

KADRI REXHA: JUSUFI ISHTE NË BALLË TË FORCAVE TË PROGRESIT HISTORIK



EKSKLUZIVE - Në 60-vjetorin e lindjes së Jusuf Gërvallës, intervistë me Kadri Rexhën, bashkëpunëtorin dhe jetëshkruesin e Jusufit





Intervistoi: LULËZIM ETEMAJ



            Më 1 tetor të këtij viti mbushen 60 vite nga lindja e Jusuf Gërvallës, intelektualit të shquar dhe ideologut e prijësit të përkushtuar të çlirimit të shqiptarëve të Kosovës dhe viseve tjera shqiptare të mbetura nën ish-Jugosllavi, si dhe bashkimit të tyre me vendin amë- Shqipërinë. Për të hedhur sa më shumë dritë mbi veprimtarinë politike në shërbim të çështjes kombëtare shqiptare si dhe krijimtarinë e tij të pasur letrare, muzikore e publicistike, për lexuesit e Epokës së re bashkëbiseduam me bashkëpunëtorin, mikun, dhe tani jetëshkruesin më të suksesshëm të Jusuf Gërvallës, Kadri Rexha. 



            EPOKA E RE: Miqësia juaj me Jusuf Gërvallën fillon që në vitin 1968. A ju kujtohen përshtypjet e para dhe a mund të na thoni si u mbajt edhe më vonë kjo miqësi?

            REXHA: Emrin e Jusuf Gërvallës për herë të parë e kam dëgjuar nga vëllai im më i madh, Rexha, i cili ishte njëri ndër shokët e Jusufit në Gjimnazin e Pejës. Ne asokohe kishim radio dhe jo vetëm unë por të gjithë anëtarët e familjes e dëgjonim dhe e donim këngën e Jusufit. Më vonë, në vitin 1968, gjatë studimeve, po ashtu përmes Rexhës, gjithashtu student, do të njoftohem edhe personalisht me Jusufin. Në bisedë me Rexhën, duke evokuar kujtime nga jeta shkollore në Gjimnaz, Jusufi më la përshtypjen e një personi të hapur, të çiltër, të ngrohtë, të dashur, të afërt dhe të mahitarit. Gjatë këtij viti dhe më vonë me Jusufin do të bisedojmë edhe në katedrën e Albanologjisë dhe gjetiu, kur ai, si student me korrespondencë, herë pas herë, nga Shkupi vinte në Prishtinë. Tashti te Jusufi shihja personin që ka përvojë, dituri, që flet prajshëm dhe bukur dhe që ka aftësi të padukshme që t'i afrojë njerëzit rreth vetes. Sidomos, gjatë vitit të tretë dhe të katërt të studimeve, kur banonim në një dhomë unë dhe Skënder Blakaj (mik i Jusufit që nga fëmijëria), Jusufin do ta kemi mysafir të shpeshtë. Jusufi vinte tek ne si në shtëpi të vet. Ardhjes së Jusufit në shtëpinë e studentëve i gëzoheshim jo vetëm ne, por edhe shokët tonë, ardhja e tij përjetohej si festë. Për çfarë nuk bisedonim. Tema rinore dhe tema të rënda, tema të lira dhe tema të ndaluara. Gjithmonë gjendej edhe një kitarë për Jusufin.

            Dhe, ai, për qefin tonë, nuk përtonte fare: e mbushte me këngë jo vetëm dhomën tonë por krejt konviktin. Të gjithë këndonim së bashku. Nuk çante kokë kush a ka kund pushtet. Ishin ato vite ëndrrash të mëdha dhe entuziazmi të pashoq. Punohej shumë dhe kishte qëllim. Ishim gjeneratë dhe pjesëmarrës të demonstratave të vitit 1968 dhe kishim pse të ndiheshim krenarë. Asokohe kudo në Kosovë ndjehej një rilindje shpirtërore dhe një rilindje shoqërore. Pas viteve të studimeve, sidomos kur Jusufi filloi punën si gazetar në të përditshmen Rilindja, miqësia mes meje e Jusufit u forcua sa takimet dhe ndejat tona do të shtohen dhe më vonë do të kalojnë edhe në net të tëra. Shumë biseda, shumë plane, shumë diskutime, shumë kujtime nga ajo kohë.

            Jusufi kishte shumë miq, vërtet shumë miq, por ndër miqtë e tij më intimë isha edhe unë. Me Jusufin ishim të hapur edhe për gjëra personale edhe për gjëra familjare. Kryesisht këto biseda, më vonë, më kanë hyrë në punë për jetëshkrimin e Jusufit në librin Fati i luleve.



JUSUFIN NATYRA E KISHTE PAJISUR ME TALENT TË RRALLË DHE GUXIM TË PASHOQ



            EPOKA E RE: Jusuf Gërvalla, intelektual i shquar dhe figurë poliedrike e viteve '70, talentin dhe aftësitë e tij i shfaqi në gazetari, në komponim dhe interpretim, në poezi, prozë, dramë etj. Çfarë e dallon atë në plejadën e krijuesve kosovarë të kulturës sonë kombëtare?

            REXHA: Vërtet Jusuf Gërvalla qe intelektual i shquar dhe figurë shumëdimensionale e kohës. Jusuf Gërvallën natyra e kishte pajisur me një shpirt hipërsensibil dhe me një talent të rrallë artistik, por mbi të gjitha, natyra, atij ia kishte dhuruar një guximin të pashoq. Qysh në bankat e gjimnazit aftësitë e tij do të shpërthejnë në fusha të ndryshme: loja me kitarë, kënga, aktrimi, poezia, piktura. Më vonë dhuntitë dhe kërshëritë e gjëra të tij do të orientohen në interpretim, në komponim, në gazetari dhe në letërsi. Dhe në secilën gjini ai do të japë rezultate të dorës së parë.

            Nuk është e rastit që Jusufi asokohe mbante epitetin: Styliani ynë, Lorka ynë, Neruda ynë. Jusufi punonte pandërprerë, punonte shumë, jo vetëm nga parandjenja, por sepse ishte më se i sigurt se puna e tij, herët apo më vonë, do të ndërprehej me dhunë: ose me burg ose me plumb. Prandaj, ai shpejtonte ta bënte edhe natën ditë. Të mos harrojmë, ai njëherë për pak kohë e kishte provuar burgun, ndërsa që nga viti 1975 bëhet anëtar i organizatës ilegale LNÇKVSHJ, si ideolog i të cilës, më vonë, do ta gjejë edhe vrasja tragjike.

            Jusufi kishte dije të thellë të arteve, sidomos të filozofisë së arteve, të shkencave natyrore, shoqërore dhe historike, duke filluar nga antika e deri tek rrymat dhe drejtimet e shumta të shekullit tonë. Por mbi të gjitha ai e njihte shkëlqyeshëm traditën historike, kulturën kombëtare dhe filozofinë e popullit të vet në të gjitha aspektet.

            Këtë pohim timin e ilustron më së miri vepra e tij: këngët, poezia, tregimet, romani dhe publicistika e Jusufit. Të theksojmë se vepra e Jusufit doli në dritë në kohën më të thirrshme, kur një pjesë e poezisë sonë, sidomos ajo e krijuesve të rinj, po vritej nga hermetizmi, nga steriliteti i figurave, nga pagjakësia dhe nga monotonia, ndërsa publicistika e kohës, me përjashtime të rralla, po ecte hullisë së trasuar të bashkëjetesës dhe vëllazërim-bashkimit jugosllav. Vepra e Jusufit, asokohe, nga kritika letrare cilësohej se po sillte një kthesë dhe një ton të ri në rrjedhat e poezisë së sotme te ne. Natyrisht, Jusufi i kishte premtuar lexuesit dhe në mbarë veprën e tij letrare do ta mbante fjalën: ndërmend s'e pata të bëhem poet i çmendur/ urtësi qartësi do t'i kem fjalë të para/ në ngushticë do të jem me ju/ për ju në festë do të këndoj. Sepse atdheu i tij i robëruar, ku: kahdo ka tokë nën këmbë por askund qiell mbi kokë, kërkonte zë të ri dhe angazhim tjetër. Dhe, duke u përpjekur, që me fjalë ta krijojë këtë qiell mbi kokë ai me poezinë e tij sillte: pak frymë njeriu e pak dritë qiriri. Lexojeni një herë me përkushtim veprën letrare të Jusufit dhe do të bindeni! Jo vetëm tema për njeriun dhe për ambientin, jo vetëm refleksionet e brendshme, jo vetëm imazhet plot ngjyra të gjalla, jo vetëm malli për një botë të largët dhe për frymën që zgjon, por kënga dhe vepra letrare e Jusufit, në qenësinë dhe në bërthamën e saj, e tëra është jetë, e tëra është dashuri, e tëra është liri, e tëra është shqiptare, e tëra është njerëzore. Pastaj, Jusufi la të përkthyera në shqip pjesë apo vepra të plota të Xhojsit, Kafkës, Asturiasit, Kishit, Zllobecit, Marinkoviqit, Selimoviqit etj. Ndërsa në gjuhën serbokroate me përkushtim të veçantë përktheu poezi dhe prozë të Teki Dërvishit dhe të autorëve tjerë. Prandaj, sipas mendimit tim, Jusuf Gërvallën nga plejada e krijuesve shqiptarë të Kosovës e dallojnë cilësi të theksuara, si: talenti i jashtëzakonshëm artistik, pajisja thelbësore me dituri të leme dhe të bleme, dashuria dhe serioziteti për secilën punë që do ta fillojë dhe në fund qëllimi i caktuar i secilës punë të nisur. Jusufi nga plejada e krijuesve shqiptarë të Kosovës dallon edhe për një cilësi të veçantë dhe të rrallë: gatishmërinë supreme për flijim në themelin e aspiratave të larta të popullit dhe të atdheut të tij: Në ballë të këtij populli dhe te këmbët e këtij populli, flijimi dhe vdekja për realizimin e aspiratave të tij, do të na vijnë si përjetimi më i bukur e më fisnik në gjithë jetën. Dhe s'do të ketë forcë që të na ndalë në rrugën tonë të ndritshme.... Ky betim i Jusufit nuk ishte një deklaratë e thatë e as pozë e personit që atdhetarizmin e ka tregti, por ishte ideal i shenjtë që u bë realitet në fushën e nderit. Pa ideal s'ka fitore në asnjë luftë, ishte besimi i patundur i Jusuf Gërvallës. Bëjeni, ju lutem, vetëm këtë krahasim: Jusufi gjithçka që pati, edhe atë më të shtrenjtën, jetën, ia fali idealit të tij, popullit dhe atdheut, ndërsa prijësit tanë, intelektualë dhe krijues, sot, me një revan të shfrenuar, po të njëjtin atdhe, po përpiqen ta shndërrojnë në para xhepi apo në pasuri të patundur personale.



JUSUFI I TAKONTE QERTHULLIT TË OPOZITËS SË PASHPALLUR LETRARE NDAJ POZITËS LETRARE ZYRTARE



            EPOKA E RE: Në vitin 1978 u botua libri poetik i Jusuf Gërvallës me titull simbolik Kanjushë e verdhë. Në monografinë për J. Gërvallën Fati i luleve, shkurtimisht theksoni se me rastin e botimit të këtij libri dhe të tre librave të tjerë gjatë atij viti redaksia e Zërit të rinisë e organizoi një tryezë diskutimi të frytshëm. Thuhet se diskutuesi më i zëshëm në atë tryezë ishte Sabri Hamiti. A mund të na thoni diçka më gjerësisht lidhur me diskutimin e tij rreth këtij libri?

            REXHA: Në atë tryezë publike, të udhëhequr nga Shaip Beqiri, kanë marrë pjesë: Ali Aliu, Beqir Musliu, Sabri Hamiti, Mehmet Kraja, Emin Kabashi, Arif Demolli, Xhemail Mustafa, Ramadan Musliu, Jusuf Gërvalla, Demë Topalli, Nexhat Halimi, Frrok Kristaj etj. Gjatë diskutimeve rreth librit Kanjushë e verdhë, Sabri Hamiti nuk do të pajtohet me pohimet e kritikëve tjerë lidhur me disa çështje të poezisë së Jusufit. Se si u shpreh ai lidhur me poezinë e Jusuf Gërvallës, po i sjelli këtu disa mendime të tij, të cilat janë të botuara në Zërin e rinisë: Libri i J. Gërvallës është vazhdim i të parit (Fluturojnë e bien). Për këtë libër u përmend sinqeriteti, spontaniteti, kthimi etj., por edhe kthesa që bën ky libër në poezinë tonë. Unë nuk e shoh këtë dhe s'pajtohem. Padyshim këtë mënyrë të shkrimit autori do të detyrohet ta braktisë, sepse ajo domosdo do të shtirret. (...). Këtë mënyrë të shkrimit, që dikush e përmendi si kthesë, e kemi që në fillim të krijimtarisë sonë poetike të pasluftës në Kosovë. (...). E dini sa fyelli bie, sa kroi gurgullon, sa livadhi e elemente tjera gjenden në poezinë tonë. (...). Jusuf Gërvalla i është kthyer edhe një herë mënyrës së shkrimit që përmenda më parë, por atë e ka shprehur me një gjuhë tjetër. Them që këtu nuk është fjala për ndonjë spontanitet, që e përmendi dikush më parë, po për një akumulim përvoje, i cili është interesant për arsye se vjen pas një përvoje bukur të gjatë të poezisë sonë. Po ashtu u tha se kjo poezi është e lezetshme, gjë që s'është ndonjë garancë qenësore për vlerën e një poezie.

            Natyrisht me mendimet e Sabri Hamitit dhe të ndonjë tjetri nuk do të pajtohet as Jusuf Gërvalla, i cili në fund të diskutimeve do të shprehet: S'ka mundësi objektive lexuesi apo kritiku të marrin akëcilin libër njësoj si vetë autori. (...). Po qe se në një libër ekziston një vjershë e realizuar për mendjen time ajo e arsyeton daljen e librit. Gjithashtu mendoj se librin duhet shikuar brenda vetvetes, si qenie artistike, pastaj të thuhet ndonjë fjalë për të. Kur u fol për librin tim, si shumë u përmend fshati, idilika, rustika etj. Them që ai ka pak lidhje me fshatin, aq më pak me rustikën. Fshati është vetëm një kornizë në poezinë time. Prapë them se ne ndoshta s'kemi ndonjë element urbanizimi. Në anën tjetër, s'di a duhet të kërkohet aq shumë shpirti i poetit në këtë libër. Po ashtu them se nga frymëzimi s'është shkruar ky libër, por ai është punuar. Më në fund, libri ka dalë prej meje dhe s'di sa më takon mua.

            Mirëpo, Sabri Hamiti në fillim të viteve të nëntëdhjeta do ta bëjë një studim të gjatë për veprën e Jusuf Gërvallës, ku do t'i zgjedhë fjalët më të mira për poezinë e këtij autori. E di edhe këtë: Jusuf Gërvalla i takonte qerthullit të opozitës së pashpallur letrare ndaj pozitës letrare zyrtare të asaj kohe, së bashku me T. Dërvishin, B. Musliun, M. Ramadanin, M. Krajën dhe të ndonjë shkrimtari tjetër.



ANËTARËSIMI I JUSUFIT NË ORGANIZATËN LËVIZJA NACIONALÇLIRIMTARE E KOSOVËS DHE VISEVE SHQIPTARE NË JUGOSLLAVI



            EPOKA E RE: Jusuf Gërvalla ishte njëri ndër udhëheqësit më aktivë të LNÇKVSHJ-së. Cila ishte platforma politike e kësaj organizate?

            REXHA: Anëtarësimi i Jusuf Gërvallës në organizatën Lëvizja Nacionalçlirimtare e Kosovës dhe Viseve Shqiptare në Jugosllavi (LNÇKVSHJ), daton nga viti 1975. Organizata në fjalë ishte vazhdimësi e organizatës Lëvizja Revolucionare për Bashkimin e Shqiptarëve, e themeluar në vitin 1963 nga Adem Demaçi. Platforma e kësaj organizate, apo qëllim i parë dhe i fundit i Lëvizjes ishte sigurimi i të drejtës për vetëvendosje deri në shkëputje për viset e banuara me shumicë prej shqiptarëve që gjenden ende nën administrimin e Jugosllavisë, dmth. çlirimi i krahinave shqiptare, të aneksuara prej Jugosllavisë dhe bashkimi i këtyre krahinave me nënën e vet- Shqipërinë. Dhe, lidhur me realizimin e këtij qëllimi Lëvizja shpallte botërisht se do të përdorte të gjitha mënyrat dhe mjetet e mundshme- prej atyre politiko-propagandistike, mjete paqësore e deri te lufta e armatosur dhe kryengritja e përgjithshme popullore - mjetet jopaqësore. Edhe pse ideologët e kësaj Lëvizjeje, në vazhdimësi, do të burgosen apo do të arratisen jashtë atdheut, organizata në fjalë nuk do të shuhet, por do të përtërihet dhe do të rritet vazhdimisht.

            Jusuf Gërvalla në numrin e parë të organit Lajmëtari i lirisë (1980) platformën politike të Lëvizjes e shpalos me këto fjalë: Kemi nderin, që në kushte jashtëzakonisht të vështira të ilegalitetit, të dalim para lexuesit shqiptar me një revistë të përdymuajshme, që e kemi emërtuar Lajmëtari i lirisë. Shpresojmë se nëpërmjet këtij organi do t'ia dalim me sukses të bëhemi zëdhënës të aspiratave të djalërisë shqiptare të Kosovës, e cila nuk e ndal dot luftën për çlirim nga robëruesi i egër jugosllav dhe për bashkim me vendin amë, Shqipërinë. Kështu shpresojmë të plotësojmë edhe një detyrë, një dimension të luftës sonë të përgjithshme: të demaskojmë botërisht armikun tonë shekullor, qeverinë shoviniste të Beogradit, dhe t'u bëjmë jehonë ideve dhe veprimeve të lëvizjes së përgjithshme nacionalçlirimtare në pjesën e robëruar të atdheut tonë, në tokat shqiptare të robëruara nga Jugosllavia....

            Edhe pse programi dhe statuti i Organizatës do të rishkruhet dhe do të pasurohet edhe në të ardhmen, në esencë, pra në thelbin e saj: bashkimi i Kosovës dhe i viseve shqiptare në ish-Jugosllavi me Shqipërinë nënë, do të ruhet me konsekuencë deri në vitin 1981, kur e tërë Kosova do të shpërthejë në demonstrata të përgjithshme.



DEMONSTRATAT E VITIT 1981, LAJMËTARI I LIRISË DHE ZËRI I KOSOVËS



            EPOKA E RE: Po, në vitin 1981 shpërthejnë demonstratat në Kosovë të cilat i karakterizon kërkesa kryesore: Kosova Republikë. Çfarë mund të thoni për rolin e Jusuf Gërvallës dhe të LNÇKVSHJ-së, meqë kërkesa në fjalë, megjithatë, nuk përputhej plotësisht me frymën e tyre politike?

            REXHA: Gjatë demonstratave të marsit dhe të prillit në Kosovë, në të njëjtën kohë, do të shpalosen dy parulla kryesore: Bashkim dhe Kosova Republikë. Mendjet e ndërgjegjshme si dhe forcat e organizuara patriotike, të cilat nuk e kishin paraparë një shpërthim aq të furishëm e aq masiv, duke e vlerësuar situatën e përgjithshme ndërkombëtare si dhe situatën e brendshme mbarëshqiptare, ndikuan që për momentin të dominojë kërkesa e dytë. Pra, uragani i demonstratave të fuqishme të popullit të Kosovës, si edhe te organizatat tjera patriotike ilegale të kohës, ashtu edhe te LNÇKVSHJ-ja do të ndikojnë të bëhet një kthesë taktike në punën e mëtejshme, duke mos e cenuar kështu në vijë strategjinë e luftës së popullit shqiptar në perspektivën e saj. Këtë ndryshim taktik të platformës së Organizatës së tij Jusufi e shpjegon me konstatimin se Lëvizja ka programin maksimum: luftën për realizimin e të drejtës demokratike për vetëvendosjen e popullit tonë deri në shkëputje, që është lufta për pavarësinë e plotë kombëtare e shoqërore të shqiptarëve në Jugosllavi, si dhe programin minimum të luftëtarëve të lirisë - luftën për Republikën e Kosovës, që s'është gjë tjetër pos lufta për autonominë e popullit shqiptar në Jugosllavi. Lidhur me programin minimum Jusufi mbante këtë qëndrim: S'ka kurrfarë dyshimi se kur të tregohet jo objektive pritja e mëtutjeshme për kërkesën Kosova Republikë, populli do të dijë ta hedhë vetë poshtë dhe të dalë me kërkesën dhe qëllimin e tij të fundit që është, ka qenë dhe do të jetë: bashkimi i ligjshëm i të gjithë shqiptarëve në shtetin e tyre kombëtar.

            Gjatë vitit 1980 dhe 1981 e deri në vrasjen e tij, Jusuf Gërvalla, për shkaqe tani më të njohura, aktivitetin e vet politik dhe patriotik e zhvillon në Evropën Perëndimore, në mesin e emigracionit tonë politik dhe ekonomik. Nga RF Gjermane, ku ishte i strehuar politikisht, me Kosovën mbante kontakte të vazhdueshme dhe në mënyrë të veçantë me kryetarin dhe me kryesinë e Komitetit të Deçanit, si krah i ri dhe i fortë i LNÇKVSHJ-së, i cili me aktivitetin e vet e mbulonte mbarë Dukagjinin si dhe Universitetin e Kosovës. Në prag të demonstratave të marsit 1981, nga dheu i huaj Jusufi lëshonte sihariqin kushtrimtar: Po bëhet gati populli për hakmarrjen e vet të madhe! Do ta derdhim edhe pikën e fundit të gjakut tonë dhe do të ngadhënjejmë mbi armiqtë e mbi tradhtarët e çdo ngjyre. Dita e lirisë po afrohet. Po vjen dita që armiku e tradhtari të japin llogari për krimet e poshtërsitë e bëra mbi popullin tonë... Vetëm të bashkuar e të vendosur, me besën e madhe shqiptare, do të arrijmë në fitoren tonë të sigurt....

            Shpërthimi i demonstratave Jusuf Gërvallën e gjeti të përgatitur në nivel të detyrës. Ngjarjeve të përgjakshme të Kosovës u dha përkrahje të madhe. Së pari filloi ta sqarojë opinionin ndërkombëtar lidhur me gënjeshtrat dhe dezinformatat e lansuara nga Beogradi. Pastaj ndërmori masa lidhur me ndërkombëtarizimin e çështjes së Kosovës. Sidomos pas tragjedisë së saj, ndërmori një veprim aktiv në planin e organizuar politik, i cili do të merrej me frymëzimin dhe orientimin e veprimeve e aksioneve të ardhshme në Evropën Perëndimore dhe kudo në botë. Së bashku me udhëheqës të organizatave tjera, e sidomos me përfaqësuesin e OMLK-së, Kadri Zeka, zhvilloi një bashkëpunim të frytshëm. Fryt i aktivitetit të tyre të përbashkët, në mes tjerash, ishin edhe demonstratat që u mbajtën në Bern, Cyrih, Gjenevë, Shtutgard, Dyzeldorf, Mynih, pastaj në Francë, Belgjikë, Suedi, SHBA etj., ku morën pjesë me dhjetëra mijëra mërgimtarë shqiptarë dhe qytetarë të vendeve përkatëse. Lidhur me rolin e LNÇKVSHJ dhe të Jusuf Gërvallës në demonstratat e vitit 1981, fjalën e vet do ta thotë historia, por një gjë dihet botërisht: nuk është zhvilluar asnjë proces politik në gjykatat serbe të Kosovës gjatë viteve të tetëdhjeta ku të mos jetë përmendur emri i Jusuf Gërvallës dhe gazetat e tij Lajmëtari i lirisë dhe Zëri i Kosovës.



17 JANARI I VITIT 1982 DHE SHFAQJA E ELEMENTËVE QË U PËRPOQËN T'IA LEHTËSOJNË BARRËN E KRIMIT SERBISË



            EPOKA E RE: Siç dihet, jeta dhe vepra e Jusufit u ndërpre me dhunë nga
plumbat e armikut tonë shekullor, por ende nuk u zbuluan vrasësit?!

            REXHA: Nga akti tragjik i Shtutgardit, ku gjetën vrasjen nga prita e organizuar vëllezërit Jusuf e Bardhosh Gërvalla dhe Kadri Zeka, po bëhet gati një çerek shekulli dhe nata e 17 janarit 1982 ende po vazhdon të jetojë mes nesh si ankth, si enigmë, si mister. Shqiptarët, i madh e i vogël, e dinë qind për qind se kjo vrasje ishte vepër e Serbisë, me dorë dhe me plumb. Këtë të vërtetë e ka pohuar edhe Jusufi me plumbat vdekjeprurës në trupin e tij. Në pyetjen e policisë gjermane: Kush iu vrau? Jusufi, i shtrirë për vdekje në spital, me vetëdije të plotë, do të përgjigjet shkurt: Policia sekrete jugosllave, e quajtur UDB-a. Ndonëse djemtë e Kosovës u vranë në shtëpi dhe në besë të saj, Gjermania këtë vrasje me karakter politik e mbuloi me terrin e heshtjes. Po kështu gjatë këtyre dekadave të rënda populli shqiptar nuk pati as shërbime të forta informative që merren me zbulime të kësaj natyre. Aq më keq, në mungesë të një institucioni të këtillë, si zakonisht, erdhi në shprehje shfaqja e elementëve të papërgjegjshëm që u përpoqën t'ia lehtësojnë barrën e krimit Serbisë duke lakuar emra të ndryshëm dhe duke bërë me gisht edhe në drejtim të bashkëpunëtorëve të martirëve me pyetjen e vazhdueshme: Kush i vrau?!... Jusufi me përgjigjen e tij ishte shumë më i kthjellët dhe shumë më i vetëdijshëm në sahat të vdekjes sesa ky element shpifës që për shumë kohë vazhdoi të njollosi djathtas dhe majtas. Jusufi, Kadriu dhe Bardhoshi nuk kishin pasuri dhe as nuk kishin pozita shtetërore ku mund t'u bëhej grushtshtet apo atentat nga lakmitarë dhe soji i tyre për t'ua plaçkitur pasurinë apo për t'ua zënë atyre vendin në piramidën e pushtetit. Aktiviteti, puna dhe pozita e Jusufit, Kadriut dhe Bardhoshit nuk sillte pasuri marramendëse por kërkonte harxhime të konsiderueshme mbinjerëzore: punë mendore, energji fizike, mundime shpirtërore, para, djersë dhe gjak. Për ata që ishin të gatshëm për këto vuajtje dhe për këto sakrifica kishte vende të mjaftueshme në themelet e asaj ngrehine që nuk i shihej as fundi. Për luftëtarë të lirisë në vijën e parë të frontit kundër Serbisë atdheu kishte nevojë, jo vetëm për burrat dhe gratë e Kosovës, por edhe për gurët dhe për lisat e malit. Sa e sa herë këtë të vërtetë Jusufi e ka dëshmuar me gojë të vet. Në netët dhe ditët e arratisë së hidhur të tij, gjatë procesit të përgatitjes së gazetës për shtyp, me dhjetëra herë Jusufi do të shprehet: Ah, sikur t'i kisha këtu Tekiun dhe Mehmetin.... Por, për militantë si Jusufi, si Kadriu dhe si Bardhoshi, Serbia kishte vetëm një shpërblim: plumba dhe varre! Ose, siç shprehej Jusufi në një poezi: ka varre për këta njerëz në tokën e shkelur të Kilit. Nuk përjashtohet, as në këtë rast, që dorasi, krimineli, vrasësi i të tre martirëve, të ketë qenë shqipfolës, dhe që krimin ta ketë bërë i shtyrë nga lakmia për para të ndyra, për një gradë më të lartë UDB-eje, apo për një lëvdatë shkau, ashtu siç ka ngjarë shpesh në traditën tonë historike, por kjo gjë nuk ia pastron duart fare gjakatares Serbi.



JUSUFI KA PASUR SHUMË MIQ DHE SHUMË ADHURUES



            EPOKA E RE: Sidomos pas vitit 1990 opinionit në Kosovë iu shfaqën shumë miq, bashkëveprimtarë dhe përkrahës të Jusuf Gërvallës. Sa korrespondon kjo me realitetin, dhe, vërtet, cilët ishin miqtë më të afërm të tij?

            REXHA: Është e vërtetë se Jusufi ka pasur shumë miq dhe shumë adhurues. Ka pasur miq që i ka pritur në banesë të vet, ka pasur miq që iu ka shkuar në banesë të tyre, ka pasur të tjerë me të cilët e ka ndarë kohën për të biseduar duke e pirë një kafe në restorant, ka pasur adhurues të shumtë që e kanë ndalë në rrugë sa për t'i ndërruar dy-tri fjalë apo vetëm sa për ta përshëndetur. Jusufi ka pasur miq të shkollës fillore, të gjimnazit dhe të studimeve. Jusfi ka pasur miq në Radio Prishtinë dhe në Teatrin Kombëtar, në redaksinë Flaka e vëllazërimit dhe në Televizionin e Prishtinës, në Universitetin e Kosovës dhe në Bibliotekën Kombëtare, në Shoqatën e Shkrimtarëve dhe në Shoqatën e Përkthyesve, në Galerinë e Arteve dhe në redaksitë e revistave dhe sidomos ka pasur shumë miq në redaksinë e të përditshmes Rilindja, e kështu me radhë. Jusufi edhe gjatë dy viteve të jetës në emigrim, arrin të krijojë një numër të madh shokësh dhe bashkëpunëtorësh. Si parim jetësor Jusufi e ka pasur urtinë popullore: Zë miq të rinj, por mos i harro miqtë e vjetër. Shfaqjen e miqve dhe të bashkëveprimtarëve të Jusufit pas vitit 1990, që erdhi si rezultat i një demokracie të rrejshme dhe një lirie më të madhe të shprehjes me gojë apo me shkrim, e shoh të ndarë në grupime interesash të ndryshëm. Në grupin e parë, i shoh dashamirët dhe adhuruesit e Jusufit, të cilët gjatë viteve të tetëdhjeta për shkaqe të ndryshme nuk kishin guxuar haptas ta shqiptonin emrin e tij, ndërsa tashti, në rrethana të tjera, me mburrje dhe krenari pranojnë se e kanë njohur apo se edhe kanë biseduar me të. Unë këtu jo vetëm që nuk shoh gjë të keqe, por këta persona i shoh me simpati, i shoh si adhurues të Jusufit dhe si vlerësues të veprës së tij.

            Në grupin e dytë, i shoh personat që, më shumë ose më pak, e kanë njohur Jusufin dhe që, tashti, në rrethana të reja, për qëllime karrieriste dhe përfitimi do të bëhen shumë të zhurmshëm. Sidomos nëpër manifestime përkujtimore dhe nëpër tubime partish politike gojët e pakontroll të këtyre personave do të çirren dhe do të përjargën me shprehjet: shok, mik, bashkëpunëtor, bashkëveprimtar..., ndërsa sytë e tyre të çakërdisur do të stolisen me spektër dritash dhe do të lahen me lot të valë pikëllimi. Fjalimet e tyre, të shkurta apo të gjata, vazhdimisht do të fillojnë dhe do të mbarojnë me formulimin: Unë dhe Jusufi... e kështu me radhë, por asnjëherë Jusufi nuk do të jetë subjekt i ligjërimit. Natyrisht, ky është grupi i profiterëve, të cilët edhe përfituan. Është edhe një grup tjetër, vërtet miq dhe dashamirë të Jusufit, një pjesë prej të cilëve edhe janë persekutuar në mënyra të ndryshme nga regjimi serb. Ky grup është më i heshturi. Shumica prej tyre sot luftojnë për kafshatën e gojës. Duket sheshit, hakmarrja ndaj tyre si dhe eliminimi i tyre tashti vazhdon në një mënyrë tjetër.



            EPOKA E RE: Po bëhet gati një çerek shekulli nga vrasja e Jusuf Gërvallës. Sivjet jemi në 60-vjetorin e lindjes së tij. Jusufi u vra për ne dhe për Kosovën, po ne të gjallët e vdekshëm sa bëmë për të?

            REXHA: Pa dyshim Jusuf Gërvalla sot është një nga personalitetet historike kombëtare më të mëdha. Vetë shembulli, vepra dhe akti i vrasjes së Jusufit u bë kambanë alarmi në ndërgjegjen e kombit. Prandaj, nuk është e rastit as dashuria, kujtimi dhe nderimi që Jusufit iu bë nga populli dhe që po i bëhet vazhdimisht. Figura e Jusuf Gërvallës u skalit në poezi, në prozë, në dramë, në pikturë, në skulpturë, në këngën popullore, në shënimet përkujtimore, në deklarata të miqve të tij etj. Kujtimin dhe respektin për Jusuf Gërvallën populli do ta shprehë me emërtimin e shoqatave, klubeve, shkollave, me organizimin e tubimeve përkujtimore me rastin e vdekjes, me homazhet në varrezat e fshatit Bad Canstat si dhe tashti në Dubovik, me manifestimin kulturor tradicional Flaka e Janarit, me emërtimin e një brigade të UÇK-së me emrin të tij, me emërtimin e një kazerme të TMK-së, me hapjen e ekspozitave të fotografive për të etj.

            Por, shtrohet pyetja, sa i kemi dalë borxhit figurës së Jusuf Gërvallës? Dhe sa kemi bërë që jeta dhe vepra e këtij personaliteti të njihet në popull, sidomos nga gjeneratat e reja? Përgjigjja ime lidhur me këtë çështje është kjo: ne si shoqëri në këtë drejtim kemi bërë pak, bile shumë pak. Deri më sot vepra letrare e Jusufit (poezia, romani dhe një dramë) është ribotuar vetëm një herë, dhe kjo, me një tirazh të vogël dhe me një shpërndarje në vijë partiake. Ky ribotim i kësaj vepre nuk i ka plotësuar as përafërm nevojat dhe kërkesat e popullit. Po kështu, një pjesë e veprimtarisë së Jusufit (tregimet, shkrimet kritike për letërsinë, muzikën, filmin, intervistat dhe publicistika) ka mbetur e shpërndarë në periodikun e kohës. Një kapitull tragjik i veprës së Jusuf Gërvallës është edhe kënga: mbi dyqind këngë të interpretuara nga ai dhe të regjistruara në produksionin e Radio-Prishtinës janë zhdukur përgjithmonë nga dora gjakatare serbe. Për mostërheqjen nga fondet e radios dhe të televizionit si dhe për mosruajtjen e tyre prapë i fajësoj njerëzit tanë, që punonin në këto institucione. Pastaj, edhe ato pak këngë të tij që janë gjetur dhe që u ribotuan sivjet u përcollën me gabime të theksuara: në asnjërën këngë nuk figuron autori i muzikës e as autori i tekstit, askund nuk shënohet se në dy këngë të kësaj CD-je zëri dhe kitara e dytë janë të Bardhosh Gërvallës. Po ashtu edhe te këngët e rikënduara dhe të riorkestruara, pos gabimeve të cekura më sipër, kanë pësuar ndryshime të ndjeshme si meloditë ashtu edhe teksti. Dhe, nëse llogaritet mundi, përpjekjet dhe vepra kolosale që Jusufi e ka bërë për ne, rezulton se ne për Jusufin kemi bërë fare pak. Dhe, çka është edhe më keq, në shumë raste është provuar që figura e Jusufit të keqpërdoret. Të pamoralshmit, njerëz të paetikë dhe të paparime, e etiketuan herë si marksist-leninist e herë e herë si demokrat borgjez, herë si ekstremist të majtë e herë si ekstremistë të djathtë. Edhe partitë tona, të disiplinuara nga të huajt dhe të pavizion kombëtar, bënë gara secila në mënyrën e vet, ta përvetësojnë Jusufin dhe ta fusin figurën e tij në kornizën e tyre. Nën petkun e politizimit u propozuan çmime me emrin e tij dhe u propozuan tituj për të, të cilat ose nuk u realizuan ose u realizuan njëanshëm. Po kështu, në një klimë të acaruar të politizimit, në vend që varreza e Jusufit (e Kadriut dhe e Bardhoshit) të bëhej vend pelegrinazhi në një vend të shënuar të kryeqytetit, ashtu siç ishte në Bad Canstat për njëzet vjet rresht për shqiptarët e mbarë botës, sot, ajo, është mbuluar nga qetësia dhe heshtja, në fshatin e tij të lindjes. Shumëçka u zhvat nga gjaku dhe lavdia e Jusufit, por askund për be nuk gjendet një monument për të, as në qendër të Deçanit, as në qendër të Pejës, as në qendër të Prishtinës. Nderi dhe turpi nuk hahen me bukë, as pihen me ujë. Secili ka të drejtë të zgjedhë nga këto të dyja, varësisht nga karakteri, nga ndërgjegjja. Në këto raste Jusufi është i pafajshëm. Fajin le ta bartin mbi sup të gjallët, të gjallët e vdekshëm.

            Pavarësisht të mirave dhe të ligave të bëra nga ne të gjallët, Jusufi i pavdekshëm, Jusufi tokësor dhe Jusufi hyjnor, për jetë e mot do të mbetet kolos i kombit shqiptar, dhe nuk do të ketë kornizë partiake e as kornizë lokaliste-klanore që figurën e tij ta mbërthejë brenda vetës, sot as nesër. Prandaj, sot e gjithë ditën, mbetet detyrë e shkencës së mirëfilltë që sa më parë të dalë para popullit me studime të veçanta apo me një monografi shkencore mbi jetën dhe veprën e Jusuf Gërvallës. Vepra e Jusufit është produkt i vuajtjeve dhe krajatave tona shekullore nën robërinë dhe nën terrin obskurantist serb. Ajo u shkrua me mundime të mëdha dhe u la me gjak. Vepra e plotë dhe e ndritshme e Jusufit duhet ta shohë dritën sa më parë. Ajo e tëra duhet të bëhet ushqim dhe pronë e mbarë kombit.



SHIRITI UNIKAT ME KËNGË TË JUSUF GËRVALLËS



            EPOKA E RE: Në arkivin tuaj personal e keni edhe një shirit magnetofoni, unikat, me këngë të Jusuf Gërvallës. Në çfarë gjendje është ky shirit dhe a mendoni të publikoni diçka nga këto këngë që kanë mbetur?

            REXHA: Shiriti me rreth një orë e gjysmë këngë dhe melodi të Jusuf Gërvallës e ka historinë e vet. Fillimi ishte i thjeshtë. Në fund të vitit 1973, ia dhashë magnetofonin Jusufit që t'mi incizonte këngët që më pëlqenin më shumë dhe sidomos një cikël këngësh që ai i këndonte dhe i përcillte me kitarë së bashku me Bardhoshin, të cilat ende nuk ishin regjistruar në fondin muzikor të Radio Prishtinës. Asokohe Jusufi thuaja e kishte lënë këngën dhe pos gazetarisë kishte filluar të shkruante poezi dhe tregime. Por, kthimi definitiv i Bardhoshit nga Sllovenia e nxiti Jusufin që edhe një here t'i kthehet dashurisë së parë - muzikës. Bardhoshi luante me kitarë për mrekulli. Ai këndonte bukur, kishte një zë të ëmbël dhe fort karakteristik. Pra, i nxitur nga Bardhoshi, Jusufi iu përvesh punës dhe kryesisht mbi tekste të zgjedhura i komponoi dhe i këndoi dhjetëra këngë, që do të mbesin edhe këngët e tij të fundit. Nga ky cikël në shiritin që posedoj unë janë këto këngë: Njeri ku je, Do të kthehem nënë, Dita, Rruga që shkela dikur, Ende paska njerëz, Ikja e Mojsi Golemit, Baladë nizamësh, Mrika, Mos të të trembë boria dhe ndonjë tjetër. Këngët e kënduara nga Jusufi, me zërin e dytë si dhe me kitarën e dytë, i shoqëron Bardhoshi. Në këtë shirit Bardhoshi paraqitet solo vetëm me këngën Rruga që shkela dikur. Shumica e këtyre këngëve janë të kënduara live, ndërsa tjerat janë të incizuara nga radioja. Në ndërkohë magnetofoni do të prishet, por shiritin me këngë të Jusufit do t'i ruaj me xhelozi të madhe. Pas rënies time në burg, rreth ruajtjes së këtij shiriti do të angazhohen shoqja ime, motra dhe vëllezërit. Varësisht nga valët e bastisjeve, ky shirit do t'i ndërrojë edhe vendet e strehimit që nga Prishtina e deri në Cërrcë, që nga një skutë në një skutë tjetër. Ndonëse shtëpitë tona Serbia i bëri shkrumb e hi, në saje të kujdesit ky shirit shpëtoi, shpëtoi si një testament i shenjtë. Nga ky shirit, në vitin 1985, një kopje i është dhënë arkivit të LPRK-së dhe dy- tre personave tjerë. Disa këngë nga ky fond ia kam dhënë Radio Kukësit si dhe autorit të emisionit televiziv dokumentar me titull: Çke bërë sot për Kosovën. Ky shirit magnetofoni, origjinali, tashti gjendet në arkivin tim. Se në çfarë gjendje ndodhet këtë duhet ta konstatojnë ekspertët. Nëse, për shkaqe të cilësisë, nuk mund të publikohet diçka nga ky fond i mbijetuar, nga një kopje e këtij shiriti do të bëhen pronë e dy bibliotekave tona kombëtare si dhe e dy arkivave tona shtetërore. Këto këngë kanë vlerë të padiskutueshme historike.



VAZHDIMISHT NË ANËN E SË RESË, NË BALLIN E FORCAVE TË PROGRESIT HISTORIK



EPOKA E RE: Në fund, duke qenë se më 1 tetor të këtij viti
mbushen 60-vjet nga lindja e Jusufit dhe se pikërisht ky është edhe shkaku i kësaj interviste, na intereson edhe një gjë tjetër: sikur të mos ndodhte ajo që ka ndodhur
në realitet, a mund ta përfytyroni pozitën, vendin e Jusuf Gërvallës sot?
            REXHA: Vërtet pyetje e vështirë. Megjithatë, sado që mund të tingëllojë si spekulim, po e them mendimin tim. Me Jusuf Gërvallën më lidhë një miqësi mbi dhjetëvjeçare. Duke qenë afër tij, në ditë të mira dhe në ditë të vështira, besoj se kam arritur t'i njoh edhe karakteristikat e personalitetit të tij. Prandaj, marr guxim të pohoj, se Jusuf Gërvalla, edhe sot, në 60-vjetorin e lindjes së tij nuk do të ishte person tjetër pos atij që ka qenë gjatë gjithë jetës së tij të shkurtër. Natyrisht, sot, vepra e tij letrare do të ishte shumë më e vëllimshme dhe artistikisht shumë më e pasur. Po kështu me Jusuf Gërvallën çështja e Kosovës dhe në përgjithësi çështja mbarëshqiptare, nëse nuk do të ishte e zgjidhur plotësisht, së paku do të ishte shumë më afër zgjidhjes optimale. Me Jusuf Gërvallën Kosova do të ishte në një pozitë shumë më të favorshme për zgjidhje sesa që është sot. Është i njohur roli i personaliteteve në momente të caktuara historike. Ndërsa Jusufi ishte figurë e dëshmuar dhe i kishte të gjitha cilësitë e një personaliteti të tillë. Jusufi ishte edhe shkrimtar, Jusufi ishte edhe politikan. Jusufi ishte edhe diplomat. Jusufi ishte edhe gjeneral. Jusufi kurrë nuk ka besuar se Serbia do ta braktisë Kosovën pa një luftë të tmerrshme për jetë o për vdekje. Sidomos gjatë vitit 1978 dhe 1979 Jusufi, me të madhe, propagandonte idenë e luftës së domosdoshme kundër Serbisë. Gjithçka arsyetohet dhe shpaguhet kur fëmijët tanë do të rriten në atdheun e tyre të lirë, shprehej ai. Në ditët e para të ekzilit, në një intervistë dhënë një gazete gjermane pohon se faza e parë e luftës në Kosovë është iluministe: vetëdijesimi i popullit përmes trakteve, gazetave, parullave, grevave dhe demonstratave, ndërsa faza e dytë përmban luftën e armatosur. Edhe pse Jusufi ka munguar fizikisht gjatë këtij çerekshekulli, qenia e tij, shpirti militant dhe fryma luftarake e tij, me gjithë pengesat absurde pacifiste, ka qenë alfa dhe omega e Kosovës. Jusufin, gjatë harkut kohor të mungesës së tij fizike, vazhdimisht e kam parë në anën e së resë, në ballin e forcave të progresit historik dhe shoqëror dhe kurrsesi në anën që frenon. Prandaj, në ecjen e Kosovës drejt pavarësisë, Jusufin e kam parë si prijës shpirtëror të minatorëve trima, si prijës shpirtëror të studentëve largpamës në vjeshtën e vitit 1997, si prijës shpirtëror të heroizmit të UÇK-së legjendare, e kam parë në qëndresën mitike të Jasharajve dhe në flijimin epik të bashkëshortëve Lladrovci, ndërsa sot e shoh në shpirtin prometheik të Agim Çekut dhe në shpirtin e paepur dhe shpresëdhënës të Albin Kurtit. Jusuf Gërvallën nuk mund ta përfytyroj ndryshe pos në pozitën vertikale. Jusufin e shoh në lartësinë e atdhetarit, i cili vdes por kurrë nuk bën kompromise dhe pazarllëqe me idealet e shenjta të popullit dhe të atdheut të tij. Jusuf Gërvalla ishte atdhetar i lindur. Pavarësisht rrethanave në të cilat po kalon Kosova dhe shqiptarët, Jusuf Gërvallën nuk mund ta përfytyroj ndryshe pos në ballë të këtij populli dhe të këmbët e këtij populli.

----------


## Llapi

> Faredin TAFALLARI 
> 
> TERROR, DHIMBJE, QËNRESË (faqe 242, 243, 244) 
> ---------------------------------------------------------------
> KOMUNIKATË 
> ----------------------------------
> 
> 
> Te dashur vëllezër dhe motra[/b] 
> ...




Po perse  e zgjodhet minister te informimit ne qeverin e LDK-se qe e drejtoi bujar bukoshi Xhafer Shatrin pra???!!!

Une kaher e di qe ne qeverin e LDK-se te bujar bukoshit dhe ne vet krysit e deritashme te LDK-se ka vetem kesi njerzish me biografi te dyshimt pra tani po vini dal nga dal ne fjalet e mija.

----------


## RTP

*U përkujtua 24 vjetori i vrasjes së Jusuf Gërvallës, Kadri Zekës dhe Bardhosh Gërvallës* 

Deçan, 18 janar - Në Deçan, në Pejë dhe në vende të tjera të Kosovës u përkujtua 24 vjetori i vrasjes mizore të Jusuf Gërvallës, Kadri Zekës dhe Bardhosh Gërvallës, të cilët me 17 janar të vitit 1982 në një lokalitet afër Shtudgardit në Gjermani u vra në pritë nga pjesëtarët Shërbimit sekret jugosllav.

----------


## Llapi

17.JANARI DITË E FRESKËT ME ZINË E SAJ 


Të shkruash për JUSUF GËRVALLEN,KADRI ZEKEN, dhe BARDHOSH GËRVALLEN,duhet të jesh shumë i kujdesëshm,të keshë një shpirtë të butë për çdo fjalë të shkruar.

 Ata që të tretë kishin shpirtin e butë,ishin intelektual,ideolog,gazetar,qe punuan per ti bashkuar idetë dhe organizatat në interes të çeshtjes kombtare.

17-Janari,i vitit 1982-plot 24-vjet më parë,kjo ditë mbetet pergjithnjë e fresketme zinë e saj,jo vetem për familjaret e tyre,por per të gjithë shqiptaret kudo që janë,e posaqerisht per ata qe kanë qenë të lidhur organitativisht ma ta.

 Në naten e kobshme të 17-janarit,edhe qielli duket disi më i erret,natë me korba të zi,që vranë tre pellumba të bardhë.Veprimtaria e gjithanshme e vëllezërve GERVALLA,dhe e KADRI ZEKES,e ka penguar shtetin jugosllav brenda dhe jasht,prandaj UDB-ja organizoi vrasjen e tyre,me 17-janar të vitit 1982,në UNTERGRUPPENBACH-afer STUTTGARDIT.

JUSUFI ishte i njohur në Kosovë si njeri i pendes dhe i artit.KADRIU,ishte një gazetar i mirë,dhe njëorganizator shumëvjeqar në organizimin ilegal.BARDHOSHI,djal i ri fliste gjermanishten,anglishten,dhe ishte një komunikator i dalluar dhe i talentuar,qe të tretë kishin një idealizum e gadishmeri per çdo flijim. Ata luftuan s´bashku, vdiqen s´bashku ,dhe u varrosen s´bashku.

Sa ishin gjallë ishin gjithmonë të pandarë,per qudi dikush per s´VDEKURI i ndau pas 22 -vjeteve,qudi per ata qe i ndan dhe per historin qe heshtë.

 Diaspora shqiptare gjithmonë i ka perkujtuar heronjët e kombit,dhe do ti perkujton.Plot 22-vjet rresht është bër homazhe në varret e JUSUFIT,KADRIUT,dhe BARDHOSHIT,pran varreve te tyre ne STUTTGARD.Per dallim nga vitet tjera ,ne ket pervjetor,homazhe dhe kurora lulesh do te vuhen ne vendin e vrasjes se tyre,se nuk ka me varre,dikush i rivarrosi eshtrat e tyre ne Kosovë,por te ndar si trupin pa gjymtyrë,JUSUFIN,dhe BARDHOSHIN ne DEQAN,ndersa KADRI ZEKEN NE GJILAN. 

Historia zyrtare shqiptare,duhet të rrefej,dhe të tregoj tregimin e prerë të JUSUFIT-KADRIUT-BARDHOSHIT,dhe te gjithë shokeve të tyre.Tubime perkujtimore dudo  ne Gjermani do te organizohen edhe në ket pervjetor,heroizmi dhe vepra e tyre do të kujtohet gjithmonë. 

LAVDI JETES DHE VEPRES SË JUSUF GËRVALLES,KADRI ZEKES dhe BARDHOSH GËRVALLES.

E përmbylli ket veshtrim me një varg të poetit të madhë JUSUF GËRVALLA--

"VDEKJA S´ËSHTË DOBI AS MOSHË AS LINDJE E RE".

SHKRUAN KADRI GËRVALLA

ZËDHËNS I PDK-së dega ne Gjermani




marr nga http://www.pdkgjermani.de/page1.html

----------


## Llapi

Në Bietifheim-Bisingen,gjermani, u mbajt akademi përkujtimore kushtuar Jusuf Gërvallës,Kadri Zekës dhe Bardhosh Gërvallës

Jusufi, Kadriu e Bardhoshi kishin gjetur formulën për bashkimin e shqiptarëve
Në qytetin Bietigheim-Bisingen të Gjermanisë në organizim të degës së PDK-së për Gjermani u mbajt Akademi Përkujtimore kushtuar 25-vjetorit të rënies së Jusuf Gërvallës,Kadri Zekës dhe Bardhosh Gërvallës.Krahas qindra bashkatdhetarëve nga Gjermania,për të nderuar kujtimin e tre dëshmoreve kishin ardhun edhe Jakup Krasniqi,ish zëdhën7si i UÇK-Së,sot sekretar i pergjith7shum i PDK-së,konsulli në ambasaden e shqiperisë në Berlin Ilir Halili,bashkpuntorë të hershum të tre dëshmor7ve etj.Salla,  e parapare per 500-veta ,ishte e vogel per ti zënë  te gjithë ata qe erdhen per te nderuar vllezrit GERVALLA dhe KADRI ZEKEN,ne 25-vjetorin e rënies se tyre.
Salla,  e parapare per 500-veta ,ishte e vogel per ti zënë  te gjithë ata qe erdhen per te nderuar vllezrit GERVALLA dhe KADRI ZEKEN,ne 25-vjetorin e rënies se tyre. Keshilli organizativ beri te pamunduren qe edhe per 200 veta qe mbete jasht uleseve qe tu mundsohet perciellja e programit  nga jashtë per mes reflektorëve . Me himnin Kombtar te interpretuar nga Shoqria Kulturore Artistike ABETARJA, nga Hanoveri,dhe me ngritjen e Flamurit filloi AKADEMIA.Me pas keshilli organizativ ju shperndau 250,trandofila te kuqe te pranishmeve ne shenje respekti per keta qe i respektuan deshmoret. Hapjen e Akademise dhe pershendetjen e musafireve e beri kryetari i PDK-së ne Gjermani z- Ymer Lladrovci,i cili ne mes tjerash tha,Të flasesh per Jusuf Gervallën ,Kadri Zeken dhe Bardhosh Gervallen eshte krenari ,por kjo krenari te obligon qe per qdo fjale te then e sidomos per ate te shkruar te japesh kuptmin e kohes.Jusuf Gervalla,Kadri Zeka dhe Bardhosh Gervalla,jetuan dhe vepruan ne mesin e mergimtareve,por edhe vdiqen ne mergim,prandaj edhe perkujtimi dhe nderimi per ta eshte diqka e veqant dhe e permalleshme.Vllezerit Gervalla dhe Kadri Zeka ju mungojne te gjitheve,por kete mungese me se shumeti e ndien edhe diaspora,sepse ata kishin gjetur formulen per bashkimin  e shqiptareve,ndersa neve sot 25-vite me pas disi kjo formule na mungon.Z-Lladrovci i pershendeti musafiret dhe te gjithe te pranishmit dhe i falenderoje ne emer te PDK-së ,dega ne Gjermani per pjesmarreje kaq masovike. Fjalen e rastit ne kete Akademi e kishte ish zedhenesi i UÇK-Së ,njeherit sekretar i pergjithshum i PDK-së,dhe deputet i Parlamentit te Kosoves zotri Jakup Krasniqi Krasniqi: Ju mërgimtaret,keni meritën e padiskutushme për lirinë qe gëzon Kosova so Dalja ne skene para bashkatedhetareve e z-Krasniqi u percoll me duartrokitje frenetike qe nuk u ndalen per nje kohe te gjat,ndersa fjalimi i tij ishte shume i ngrohet. Z-,Krasniqi shtoiKam nderin edhe une qe marr pjese ne kete Akademi Perkujtimore qe mbahet per deshmoret e mdhenje siq ishin JUSFI,KADRIU DHE BARDHOSHI.Po ashtu e ndij vehten shume te afert me ju sepse ju ishi ata qe kontribuat per luften qe bera USHTRIA QLIRIMTARE E KOSOVES,dh ju keni meriten e pazavendsushme per lirin qe ka Kosova sot.Lufta e shqiptareve per qlirim dhe bashkim kombetar ka vazhduar ne forma te ndryshme here te fshehta e here te hapura por nuk eshte ndalur kurre.Jusuf Gervalla ,Kadri Zeka dhe Bardhosh Gervalla vepruan ne nje kohe shume te vestire poitike por veprimatria e tyre  dhe ata vet mbeten  lajmetaren e pare te nje epoke te re.Ne fund z- Krasniqi shtoi se nderoni deshmoret sepse ata jane me meritoret per limine qe ka kosova sote.
Perfaqsuesi i Ambasades se Shqiperise ne Gjermani konsuli ILIR HALILI,tha-Pas vdekjes se Vllezerve Gervalla  dhe Kadri Zekes,me ndihmen e Ambasades se shqiperise shteti shqipare mori ne strehim edukim shkollim dhe mbrojteje Gruan dhe femijet e Gervallave,ndersa Ambasada e shqiperise luan rolin perkrahes kudo per shqiptaret dhe pwer procedete qe po kalon Kosaova.Qe nga ajo kohe pra 25-vjeqare  shteti shqiptare protestoi dhe kerkoi ndriqimin e vdekjes se JUSUF GERVALLES KADRI ZEKES DHE BARDHOSH GERVALLES.Ti nderosh deshmoret eshte krenari,por me vjen mire qe dita dites po kuptohet se nderimi per ta eshte shpirtror dhe patriotik dhe kombtare.
Ne kete AKADEMI  ne emer te shokeve te Jusufit ,KADRIUT dhe Bar dhoshit  ,foli veprimtari FAHRYDIN TAFALLARI,i cili rrefej kujtimet nga aktivitetet e perbashkata qe pato me deshmoret dhe evokoi-Ardhja e Jusuf Gervalles  ne gjermani 
dhe Kadri Zekes ne Zvicerr e zgjuan mergaten nga kllapia.Ata bashke me disa shoke u 
 vune ne balle te tyre duke maos pushuar as diten as naten.Ata kishin per qellim qe popullin mbrenda  por edhe mergaten ta pergaditenin dhe ta bashkonin per nje lufte te armatosun kunder okupatorit.Me nje citat te JUSUF GERVALLES zotri Tafallari e perfdoi fjalimin e tij» Nje popull pushon te jete i robruar nga ai moment qe ngritet kunder roberise i vendosur qe te luftoj deri ne fund dhe me binde te palkundur ne fitoren e tij.
Nje  organizim me nivel të lartë NE kete Akademi perkujtimore folen edhe Professor ,HASAN UKE HAXHA,Publicisti Bedri Islami,Isak Guta regjisor nga Hmburgu,Martin QUNI,kryetar i krijuseve shqipatr ne Gjermani,Ragip  Rama kryeredaktor i gazetes DORONTINA ,ne Gjermani,si dhe perfaqsues ,dhe veprimtar te qeshtjes kombtare ne diaspore. Kesaj Akademije i kishin arritur shume telegrame pershendetese  nga Kosova ,America,Zvicrra, Austria, etj. Pjesa e trete ishte lene programit kulturoro-artistik.Ismail Hodo , artisti nga Elbasani e ngriti ne kembe publikun me nje monolog kushtuar Jusuf Gervalles,Kadri Zekes dhe Bardhosh Gervalles.Z- Hodo recitoi edhe disa poezi tjera percill ne menyre skenikle nga grupi muzikor Abetarja: Nje poezi te bukur kushtuar tre pishtareve te lirise e recituan nxenesit Flamur Gervalla,Drin Rama dhe Andi Haliti.Nga Berlini kishte ardh edhe nje grup femijesh me nje recital te bukur te pregatitur nga klubi ODA SHQIPTARE. Po ashtu edhe nje grup tjeter nga Ingolstandi i Bavarise recitoi poezi per Vllezerit Gervalla dhe Kadri Zeken. -Ne fund ne skene u paraqite sh.k.sh Abetarja nga Hanoveri me udheheqsin e grupit Isa Mjekun dhe kenduan  per dyzet minuta  kenge   per deshmoret e kombit.
Opinionet e pjesmarreseve ne kete Akademi ishin se keshtu e meritojne deshmoret per ti nderuar,me nje organizim të një niveli qe rrallë kemi rastin të shohim në diaspore . Nje delegacion nga PDK-Kosove,PDK-Gjermani dhe shoke te Jusufit ; Kadri Zekes dhe Bardhosh Gervalles vune 25.-trandofila te kuq ne vendin e ngjarjes ne Untergrupen bach ,ku 25-vite me pare u vran deshmoret.Ne vendin e ngjarjes u la edhe nje shkrese ne gjuhen gjermane,ku thuhet se para 25.-viteve ne kete vende u vra Jusuf Gervalla ; Kadri Zeka dhe bardhosh Gervalla,nga sherbimi sekret i ish Jugosllavise.Njofton zyra per informim e PDK-së,Dega ne Gjermani Zedhenesi i Deges  Kadri Gervalla

http://pdkgjermani.cabanova.de/page1.html

----------


## Llapi

Mozaiku politik i mërgatës shqiptare

ORGANIZATAT POLITIKE SHQIPTARE NË EVROPË 1979 - 1985



Shkruan:Xhafer DURMISHI

___________________________

Nga tri fotografi të botuara në Zëri, të Sabri Novosellës, Metush Krasni*qit dhe Jusuf Gërvallës, fitohet përshtypja se LNÇKVSHJ është udhëhequr nga treshi Sabri-Metush-Jusuf.

Jusuf Gërvalla nuk e ka njohur Metush Krasniqin në cilësinë e kryetarit të LNÇKVSHJ. Në qoftë* se shërbehemi, për hir të qartësisë, me gjeometri, nuk ka ek*zistuar trekëndëshi Sabri-Metush-Jusuf, dhe as segmenti Metush-Jusuf, pra lidhja e drejtpërdrejt Metush Krasniqi-Jusuf Gërval*la. Këtë nuk e pohon drejtpërdrejtë as Sabriu, por përpiqet ta parash*troj në mënyrë indirekte: Për këtë Jusufi e njoftonte vazhdimit degën e LNÇKVSHJ në Turqi dhe Metush Krasniqin, kryetarin e Lëvizjes në Kosovë.

Jusuf Gërvalla, Metush Krasniqi dhe Sabri Novosella

______________________________

Për të painformuarin citati i tillë duket i kthjellët dhe të lenë përshtypjen se lidhja e drejtpërdrejtë Metush-Jusuf ka ekzistuar. Për ata që formulimin e tillë e kuptojnë se lidhja ka ekzistuar, ky është një mashtrim. Për ata që e dinë këtë, e ky është një numër i vogël, Sabriu në frazën e vetë e ka gatuar mbrojtjen. Jusufi e njohtonte degën në Turqi (së pari pra-shënim i Xh.D.) dhe Metush Krasniqin, kryetarin e Lëvizjes në Kosovë (së dyti-shënim i Xh.D.). Del se të painformuarit, 99,9 % e lexuesve gënjehen, ndërsa për të informuarit është mburoja: Jusufi kishte lidhje me kryetarin Metush Krasniqi, por kjo lidhje ishte nëpërmjet Sabri Novosellës, i cili informohej së pari, e që ky pastaj e njoftonte kryetarin në radhë të dytë.

Jusuf Gërvalla nuk ka pas kurrë lidhje me Metush Krasniqin. Për këtë nuk ka asnjë dëshmi. Pasi që nuk ekziston asnjë letër, asnjë artikull, asnjë udhëzim me vlerë që ka qenë i njohur në Gjermani apo dikund tjetër, kjo duhet të merret si e pavërtetë. Ai që do ta nxjerrë Metush Krasniqin si kryetar të Lëvizjes, duhet të sjellë fakte.

Në një bisedë me Jusufin në verën e vitit 81 lidhur me udhëheqë*sinë e Lëvizjes, ai thotë: Sabriu është kryetari i Lëvizjes.

Kaq për (jo)lid*hjen Metush Krasniqi-Jusuf Gërvalla.

Lidhja Sabri Novosella- Jusuf Gërvalla

Kjo lidhje ka ekzistuar, dhe si reale është më lehtë të ilustro*het me shembuj të shumtë. Ta shohim nga afër!

Sabri Novosella është ai i cili i ka ofruar anëtarësim Jusuf Gërvallës në LNÇKVSHJ. Jusufi pranon menjëherë me kënaqësi të madhe. Është meritë e Sabri Novosellës që duke e organizuar Jusuf Gërvallën në LNÇKVSHJ bëri që energjitë dhe talenti i tij të derdhen e të kanalizohen menjëherë në mënyrë të drejtpërderejtë për çështjen e popullit shqiptarë në ish-Jugoslla*vi. Përveç Sabriut, Jusufi nuk ka njohur asnjë kuadër më të lart, as personalisht e as përmes ndonjë vepre. Natyrisht se Sabriu i ka fol Jusufit se ekziston Komiteti Qendror,* Kryetari e gjëra të tjera.

Në dhjetor të vitit 1979 Sabriun për t'iu shmang ndjekjes e burgosjes, rrethanat e qesin në Turqi, ndërsa Jusufi, për arsye se Bardhosh Gërvalla punonte në Gjermani, shkoi në Gjermani. (Sabri Novosella dhe Jusuf Gërvalla e lëshuan Kosovën pothuaj njëkohë*sisht.)

Nënvizoni, jemi në mesin e dhjetorit 1979. Prej dhjetorit 1979 e deri në Mars 1981 Jusuf Gërvalla nuk ka asnjë lidhje të vetme me Sabri Novosellën, e lere më me Metush Krasni*qin.

Si e udhëhoqën LNÇKVSHJ, Sabri Novosella e Metush Krasniqi prej dhjetorit 1979 e deri në mars 1981?

Po Jusuf Gërvalla?

Dalja e Jusufit jashtë si personalitet i njohur, bëri jehonë të madhe në Kosovë. Jehona ishte e ngjashme edhe në Gjermani. Ai u kontaktua nga Ibrahim Kelmendi i cili i kërkoi ndihmë për nxjerrjen e Bashkimit si organ i Frontit të Kuq Popullor. Ibrahim Kelmendi vetë e kishte nxjerrur vetëm një numër në verën e vitit 1979. Jusufi i ofroi çdo ndihmë Ibrahimit, duke i lënë në dispozicion artikuj të shumtë të cilët Ibrahimi i zgjidhte sipas dëshirës. Jusufi i nxori dhe përgatiti 3 numra të Bashkimit, nga gjithsejt katër sa dolën. Vetëm pas dy muajsh, në shkurt 1980, në Gjermani Jusufi nxori numrin e dytë të Bashkimit. Në maj 1980 nxori numrin e tretë dhe në janar 1981 numrin e fundit të Bashkimit.

Në fillim të vitit 1981 Jusufi e ndërpreu bashkëpunimin (në nivelin apo në cilësinë e redaktorit dhe ideologut të Frontit të Kuq) me Ibrahim Kelmendin, çka bëri që Bashkimi të mos dali më.

Në gusht 1980 doli numri i parë i Lajmëtarit të lirisë. Lajmëtari i lirisë doli gjithsejt në tre numra. Nr.1, gusht 1980, nr.2, tetor 1980, nr.3 janar 1981. Në një pyetje të drejtpërdrejtë Jusuf Gërvallës, pse e ke nxjerrë Lajmëta*rinë e lirisë pa e përzier atë me organizatën të cilës i takonte, Jusufi përgjigjet: Unë nuk kamë pas lidhje me LNÇKVSHJ e me KQ, unë nuk kamë marrë asnjë direktivë për të nxjerrë ndonjë gazetë. Kam vepruar kështu që të mos mundet nesër të më thotë dikush se me kënd u more vesh që e nxore gazetën në emrin e LNÇKVSHJ-së.

Se ka dal një revistë me emrin Lajmëtari i lirisë, Sabri Novosella e ka marrë vesh kah fundi i janarit 1981, d.m.th. pasi që janë nxjerrë të gjithë numrat dhe është ndërprerë dalja e tij.

Revista Lajmëtari i lirisë

____________________________

Prej gjysmës së dhjetorit 1979 deri në gjysmën e janarit 1982, për këtë kohë sa Jusufi e Sabriu ishin njëkohësisht në mërgim, (25 muaj), kanë qenë në kontakt vetëm 10 muaj, d.m.th. 40% të kohës. Gjatë 25 muajve, përveç shumë trakteve, thirrjeve e artikujve, Jusufi herë pjesërisht e herë tërësisht punoi në nxjerrjen e 4 gazetave të ndryshme:

Bashkimi: shkurt 1980, maj 1980, janar 1981,

Lajmëtari i lirisë: gusht 1980, tetor 1980, janar 1981,

Liria: nr 3, maj 1981, nr. 4-5 korrik/gusht 1981,

Zëri i Kosovës: nëntor 1981, janar 1982.

Pra prej 11 numrave të gazetave në të cilat pati dorë në nxjerrjen e tyre, vetëm 2 ishin të LNÇKVSHJ-së, të asaj organizate në të cilën ai ishte anëtar. Puna e tij për LNÇKVSHJ në mërgim nga aktiviteti i tij i gjithmbarshëm është vetëm 18,18%.

"Bashkimi"-Organ i FKP-së

________________________

LNÇKVSHJ dhe OMLK Jusuf Gërvalla- Kadri Zeka

Në tetor 1980, dy muaj pas numrit të parë të Lajmëtarit të lirisë filloi dalja e revistës Liria, organ i Marksistë-Leninistëve të Kosovës, që pati si rrjedhim edhe njohjen e Kadri Zekës me Jusuf Gërvallën. Ata duhet të jenë takuar në mes të shkurtit 1981. Por nuk është e vërtetë se ata filluan menjëherë bisedimet për bashkim. Pra fjalët e Sabriut, se menjëherë pas kontaktit të Jusufit me Kadriun filluan bisedimet për bashkim nuk janë të vërteta. Të pa vërteta janë edhe fjalët se ai e njoftonte LNÇKVSHJ-në në Turqi dhe kryetarin Metush Krasniqi. Është pikë*risht mungesa e çfarëdo kontakti me LNÇKVSHJ-në, ajo që Jusuf Gërvalla nuk mund të bënte kurrfarë bisedimesh për bashkim. Por fakti që ai nuk mund të zhvillonte bisedime për bashkim nuk do të thotë se edhe nuk bënte punë për bashkim. Ai Kadri Zekës i ofroi ndihmë ashtu siç i kishte ndihmuar më parë Ibrahim Kelmen*dit. Ia la në disponim disa artikuj Kadri Zekës që të zgjedhë për numrin e tretë të Lirisë, i cili doli në maj 1981, nën mbikëqyrjen teknike të Jusuf Gërvallës, i cili e radhiti dhe bëri të gjithë punën grafike e teknike për nxjerrjen e numrit të tretë. Jusufi gjithashtu organizoi dërgimin e këtij numri në Kosovë, duke e angazhuar për këtë punë shokun e vetë të ngushtë Haxhi Berishën nga Prapaqani, i cili ka futur me mijëra ekzemplarë të këtij numri në Kosovën e mbushur me forca të mëdha ushtarake e me atmosferën e orës policore.



Jusufi e Kadri Zeka

________________________

Pranvera e vitit 1981 edhe në Evropën Perëndimore shkoi në shenjën e demonstratave të ndryshme e të një aktiviteti intensiv në përkrahje të demonstratave të Kosovës.

Tek në mars 1981, pas 15 muajve, Sabriu mori kontakt me Jusufin dhe menjëherë filloi të diskutoj me të për çështjen e nxjerrjes së Zërit të Kosovës si organ i LNÇKVSHJ-së.

Jusufi përgatiti teknikisht numrin 4-5 të Lirisë, që doli në korrik 1981, dhe kontribuoi me artikuj. Edhe në këtë rast ai i dha detyrë Haxhi Berishës ta marrë përsipër futjen e këtij numri të dyfishtë në Kosovë. Kësaj radhe, prej anës së Kadri Zekës, ndihmës e shok i tij i rrugës u caktua Hasan Mala.

Revista "Liria"- Organ i OMLK-së

__________________________

Çështja e bashkimit u aktualizua pas pushimit të demonstra*tave në mërgim, aty kah mesi i korrikut, kur  numri 4-5 i Lirisë doli nga shtypi. Për një nevojë të bashkimit flitej e bëhej shumë fjalë. Në pritje të një bashkimi u vendos që të mos dilet me Zërin e Kosovës si organ i LNÇKVSHJ-së.



Tezat e OMLK-së rreth Fronit Popullor për Republikën e Kosovës

Në shtator erdhën Tezat rreth Fronit Popullor për Republikën e Kosovës tek Jusufi. Jusufi ishte parimisht 100 % me tezat që shtroheshin. Ai i shtypi (radhiti) në makinën e tij të shkrimit, i shumëzoi, i dërgoi një numër ekzemplarësh Kadri Zekës në Zvicër dhe vet i shpërn*dau në krejt rrethin e Shtutgartit. Bashkimi shikohej si një çështje dite, bisedat dukej se do të ishin vetëm formalitet me një pro*cedurë shumë të shkurtë. Jusufi kurrë nuk do të përshkruante (radhiste) ato teza e ti shpërn*dante sikur të mos pajtohej pikë për pikë me pikëpam*jet e tyre.

Sabriu vazhdon: Unë dhe Bardhoshi dolëm me qëndrimet e Organizatës që përfaqësonim: Të bashkohemi në një organizatë të vetme e cila mund të quhej Lëvizja për Republikën Shqiptare në Jugosllavi. Jusufi nuk ka përgatitur asgjë me shkrim për bisedimet e Stam*bollit të tetorit 1981, as Bardhoshit nuk i ka thënë asnjë fjalë për ndonjëfarë Lëvizje për Republikë. Jusufi është pajtuar me germën dhe me frymën e tezave rreth Frontit për Republikë, ashtu si ai i ka lexuar ato dhe si ua ka përcjellë vetë të tjerëve. Tezat Jusufi i ka kuptuar në këtë formë:

- Formimi i partisë pararojë e cila do ta udhëheqë Frontin,

- Në parti do të hyjnë kuadrot më të formuar dhe më të dësh*muar.

Këtë lloj interpretimi e ka lënë të nënkuptohet Kadri Zeka gjatë kontakteve me Jusufin.

Në Stamboll, gjatë bisedimeve Kadriu jep sqarimin e vetë konkret e lakuriq se si duhet lexuar tezat:

- Jo parti pararojë e përbërë nga anëtarë të organizatave të tjera, por vetëm nga radhët e OMLK-së,

- vetëm anëtarët e OMLK-së janë marksistë, komunistë të formuar,

- në organi*za*tat tjera të tillë nuk ka, prandaj të tjerët - në Front për Republikë, nën udhëheqjen e OMLK-së.

Bardhoshi u kthye aty kah 9 tetori 1981, më saktësisht një ditë para se të hapej panairi i librit i Frankfurtit. Rrugës për në panair na u dha rasti së pari ta dëgjojmë Bardhin të tregoj për takimin e Stambollit. Bardhoshi tregoi se bisedimet në mes Sabri Novosellës e Kadri Zekës sa i përket bashkimit ishin të shkurta, dhe u ndërpre*në shumë shpejt pasi Kadri Zeka tha se nuk ka ardhë të bisedoj për bashkim.

Thelbin e bisedimeve ai e tregoi me këto fjalë:

Sabri Novosella: Mund të fillojmë bisedimet për çka jemi mbledhur, bisedimet për bashkimin e organizatave në një të vetme?

Kadri Zeka: Ne jemi për krijimin e një fronti në bazë të këtyre tezave, i cili do të udhëhiqet nga OMLK!

SN: Ne kemi menduar se do të vish për çështjen e bashkimit të organizata*ve. Është çështja e këtyre bisedime*ve për shkak të të cilave ne e kemi pezulluar nxjerrjen e Zërit të Kosovës qe disa muaj!

KZ: Unë nuk kam autorizime me bisedua për bashkimin më shumë se ajo që thash, e që është në teza!

SN: Atëherë pse ke ardhur?

KZ: Që të shihemi!

SN: Sa për tu parë, mua më shumë më ka marrë malli për familjen time që nuk i kam pa qe dy vjetë.

Bardhi vazhdon, se, menjëherë pas mbylljes së bisedimeve u vendos që të fillohet me nxjerrjen e Zërit të Kosovës, si organ i LNÇKVSHJ-së.

Jusufi u befasua nga mosrezultati i takimit, por edhe ishte i kënaqur që gjërat ishin qartësuar. Puna në nxjerrjen e Zërit të Kosovës qe e shpejtë dhe numri i parë doli pas njëzet ditësh, pra në fillim të nëntorit 1981.

Ballina e ZiK-ut" Nr.1 Nëntor 1981

________________________

Është paradoksale se si në bisedime qenka arsyetuar një qëndrim i përpiktë ndaj Republikës para dikujt që nuk ka ardhur as të zhvilloj bisedime, përveçse t'i komentoj e sqaroj tezat rreth Frontit, e vetëm pas një ore të jepet direktiva për nxjerrjen e një gazete krejt në kundërshtim me atë që është mbrojtur në bisedime.

Në bisedimet e Stambollit roli përçarës i Bujar Hoxhës nuk ka qenë vendimtarë për rrjedhën e tyre.

LNÇKVSHJ dhe PKMLSHJ, bisedimet në Ankara

Rruga ime në Turqi më 13 shkurt 1982, në radhë të parë ka qenë për ta informuar Sabriun për gjendjen e krijuar pas atentatit të 17 janarit dhe për të planifikuar punën e ardhshme.

Sabriu thotë se Shtabi i partisë me Abdullahun në krye, me gjithë gjërat qesharake e budallallëqet e tyre çmohet shumë nga diplomacia shqiptare e Bujar Hoxha. Ne do të bisedojmë me ta për bashkim. Mos ta nënçmojmë gjendjen, përkundër budallallëqe*ve që ke me i dëgjuar nga goja e tyre, mund të ndodhë që të vij deri te bashkimi.

Udhëheqja e Partisë përbëhej nga:

- Abdullah Prapashtica, Kryetar i Partisë Marksiste Leniniste Shqiptare në Jugosllavi (PKMLSHJ),

- gruaja e tij (e cila do të zgjidhej) kryetare e organizatës së gruas,

- Osman Osmani, sekretar,

- Faton Topalli, kryetar i organizatës së rinisë dhe nip i Ab*dullahut.

I vetmi prej tyre që din diçka, thotë Sabriu, është Fatoni, por si nip i Abdullahut nuk guxon të ketë mendime të pavarura.

Dhe me të vërtetë kur u takuam më vonë dukej se Fatoni ishte në aso pozite të keqe ku e kishte vu Abdullahu sa nuk di se a mund të gjendet ndonjë rast i ngjashëm tjetërkund. Vuajtja dhe mundimi i Fatonit qëndronte në atë se ai shpesh ngatërrohej dhe e kishte vështirë se si ta thirrte Abdullahun; shoku Kryetar apo dajë.

Thelbi i aktivitetit të partisë në gjithë modestinë e vetë ishte ky:

- Partia është autore e kërkesës Kosova Republikë dhe organizuese e demonstratave të vitit 1981,

- Abdullahu, në cilësinë e inspektorit të sigurimit shtetëror, ka pas mundësinë ta studioi aktin e Adem Demaçit. Për këtë arsye Adem Demaçi i takon PKMLSHJ-së, ai është ideologu i saj.

- Kriteri kryesor për zgjerimin e radhëve të partisë janë lidhjet familjare,

- Partia ka nxjerrë organin e vetë Revolucioni, në të cilin Kryetari i partisë dhe sekretari i saj shpallen heronj të popullit, si dhe organin e rinisë Atdheu,

- Partia i ka shkruar KQ të LKJ-së dhe e ka thirrë në bisedime nga pozita të barabarta,

Prandaj, vazhdohet me stilin e modestisë,

- çdo gjë e mirë nga demonstratat e vitit 1981 janë vepër e popullit, ndërsa për pasojat merr përgjegjësinë partia,

- të gjithë ata që kanë luftuar për bashkim kombëtar janë njerëz të komprometuar nga pikëpamja e Kosovës Republikë, dhe si të tillë duhet të tërhiqen mënjan ose t'i vihen në dispozicion politikës, e shtabit të partisë, i cili ka dalë jashtë t'i bashkoi organizatat në PKMLSHJ.

Ndaj budallallëqeve të këtyre kalorësve të situatave, unë reagova ashtu siç ishte e natyrshme për të reaguar. Përkundër të gjithave ne do të duhej të bisedonim me ta.

Pjesëmarrësit e bisedimeve në Ankara më 17 shkurt 1982: Xhafer Durmishi dhe Sabri Novosella- LNÇKVSHJ dhe Abdullah Prapashtica-PKMLSHJ

_____________________________

Pas tri ditë bisedash në Adapazar, në mbrëmjen e 16 shkurtit u nisëm me Sabriun për në Ankara, atje ku ishte vendosur udhëheqja e PKMLSHJ-së. Së pari në Ankara, në paraditën e 17 shkurtit, takuam Bujar Hoxhën dhe biseduam për gjëra të përgjithshme. Ai e dinte se ne do të bisedonim për bashkimin. Ai shtroi një pyetje të drejtpërdrejtë: Pse unë isha kundër asaj që organizata e krijuar të quhet parti, dhe shtoi më pas: Bashkohuni!

Ndërhyrja e tij kishte një peshë. Por kryesorja ishte ajo që ne (unë e Sabri Novosella) nuk ishim kundër bashkimit, ndërsa motivi kryesor i udhëheq*jes së partisë për dalje jashtë, thuhej se ishte pikë*risht që t'i bashkoj organiza*tat. D.m.th. ekzistonte baza për fillimin e bisedimeve pa kushte, me mundësi për marrje vendi*mesh, pa u fshehur pas mungesës së autorizimeve.

Prishja e Sabri Novoselles me Xhafer Shatrin

Ardhja e Sabriut nga Turqia në Evropën Perëndimore nuk ishte ndonjë çështje e shpëtimit të vijës së Lëvizjes. Sabriu ishte mërzitur vetëm në Turqi dhe donte të vinte në Perëndim. Si refugjat politik në Turqi ai e kishte shumë vështirë të merr pasaportë. Xhafer Shatri ia dërgoi disa vërtetime e dokumen*te përmes lidhjeve që kishte me Ramadan Osmanin në Malmo të Suedisë, dokumente e ftesa për vizitë në Suedi, të cilat qenë vendimtare që Sabriut ti jipet pasaporta e leja për të udhëtuar. Përgatitjet për sigurimin e dokumenteve të udhëtimit Sabriu i ka bërë pothuajse gjatë gjithë vitit 1983. Këto m'i thotë Xhafer Shatri, kur po përgatisnim numrin e dytë të Zërit të Kosovës, në mars 1983 në banesën e tij në Gjenevë. Ai disa herë u shprehë në formën: Ta shpëtoj*më Sabriun nga shkretinat e Anadollit.

Xhafer Shatri

_______________________

Në fillim të nëntorit 1983 Sabriu erdhi në Gjenevë te Xhafer Shatri dhe dukej sikur moti ishte i kthjellt e çdo gjë do të jetë mirë. Sidomos qëndrimi i tyre ndaj diplomacisë shqiptare ishte pika më unike.

Sabriu sheh se, për gjithë ato kontakte që ishin krijuar përmes adresës së Zërit në Biel Bienne, ai ishte i painformuar dhe e ndjen veten të mënjanuar. Divergjenca të tjera lindin edhe për atë se, në historinë e Lëvizjes për Republikë cila datë është më e rëndësish*me: 17 shkurti apo 15 maji 1982. Pikë tjetër fërkimi ishin edhe bisedimet e tetorit 1981 të Stambollit me Kadri Zekën, ku Sabriu e paska paraqitur Xhafer Shatrin si anëtar të organizatës së vetë dhe krejt lindjen e OMLK, vetëm si rezultat të këputjes së lidhjeve me LNÇKVSHJ-në.

Sabriu e akuzon Xhafer Shatrin në Gjenevë dhe akuzat i shpërndan përmes telefonit të tij. Akuzat e Sabriut pra nuk ishin ndonjë kritikë, por akuza të vrazhda që kishin për qëllim shkarkimin e Xhafer Shatrit si drejtues të Zërit të Kosovës, qërimin e hesapeve me te në stilin ose-ose. Në akuzat e tilla Sabriu mbeti i vetmuar, sepse ato nuk i pranoi askush.

Nga procesverbali i mbajtur prej Ibrahim Kelmendit, del se Xhafer Durmishi, lidhur me fjalët që lëshonte diplomacia shqiptare kundër Xhafer Shatrit në vende të ndryshme tek shumë njerëz e jo vetëm tek Sabriu, i cili u bë zëdhënës i tyre, thotë: Nuk jam për atë që të bazuar në Shqipërinë të akuzohen shokët.  Ky qëndrim i imi ndaj intrigave të diplomacisë shqiptare figuron edhe në letrën e Sabri Novosellës të 16 janarit 1984, dërguar mua e Faridin Tafallarit. Xhafer Durmishi dhe Faridin Tafallari nuk e pranuan propozimin e Ibrahim Kelmendit për përjashtimin e Sabriut nga Lëvizja, dhe kështu erdhi tek një thyerje e re, thotë Sabriu në shkrimin e tij. Pikëpamjet e ndryshme e diametralisht të kundërta të Xhafer Durmishit me Ibrahim Kelmendin kanë qenë rregull dhe votimi i ndryshëm në këtë pikë nuk ishte diçka e re. As Xhafer Shatri nuk ishte për thellimin e acarimeve për faktin e thjeshtë se sulmi i Sabriut mbeti i pa efekt. Kjo nuk do të thoshte se do të vazhdonte loja sikundër nuk ka ndodhur asgjë.

Sabriu ishte i vetmi të cilit i ngutej, ishte i vetmi që kishte interes që përçarjen ta çoi deri në shkëputje. Vetë sulmi i tij nuk kishte qenë i atij lloji për të lënë ndonjë urë lid*hjeje. Ai ishte i interesuar për këtë sepse pas atyre sjelljeve, ai kurrë më nuk do të mund të preten*donte për ndonjë vend me rëndësi në Lëvizje. Prandaj ai vazhdoi me disa  komunikata, proklamata e qarkore për të cilat vazhdimisht e ngarkon diplomacinë shqiptare.

Fushata kundër meje prej diplomacisë shqiptare, e as ndonjë fjalë e mirë prej tyre (nëse është thënë ndon*jëherë) kurrë nuk kanë pas ndikim në vendimet e mia. Fushatat e periferisë (me periferi nënkuptoj edhe intrigat e PPSH) nuk luajnë asnjëherë ndonjë farë roli, në qoftë se ata që ulen në një tavolinë janë unik dhe i mbajnë fjalët edhe pas përfundimit të mbledhjeve.

Komunikatat, qarkoret, një gazetë që doli në Bruksel si organ i një dege të Lëvizjes, pa marrëveshje me udhëheqjen dhe pikëpamjet e ndryshme sollën deri tek shkëputja.

Arsyeja që edhe unë u largova nga Xhafer Shatri e Ibrahim Kelmendi ishin pikëpamjet krejtësisht të kundërta lidhur me qëndrimin ndaj klubeve shqiptare e çështjeve organizative, pikë në të cilën Xhafer Shatri e Ibrahim Kelmendi mendonin njësoj. Për shkak të këtyre dallimeve unë kisha kërkuar dorëheqje nga Qendra Ekzekutive e Lëvizjes, qysh në korrik 1983 e që nuk ishte pranuar.  

Zëri i Kosovës, Suedi

Zëri i Kosovës që ka dalë në Suedi, për ndryshim nga shumë gazeta të asaj kohe- pikë qendrore në politikën e saj nuk e ka pas in*formatën bardhë e zi, por të përpunoj qëndrimet ndaj

- taktikës për Kosovën Republikë,

- klubeve shqiptare, që kanë qëndruar jashtë Lëvizjes,

- punës ilegale e legale,

- metodave reale dhe atyre aventuriere,

- çështjeve të organizimit,

- punës për nxjerrjen e një gazete,

Me fjalë tjera ta përshkruaj jetën e asaj organizate nga e cila është mundësuar dhe kushtëzuar dalja e tij. Për këtë edhe ka pasur shumë kritika në adresë të tij. Por ato gjithmonë kanë qenë nga një krah më i majtë e revolucionar. Epitetet kanë qenë: likuidatorë, revizionistë, republikan, dorësh*trirës etj.

Nga procesverbali i mbledhjeve në banesën e Hasan Malës dhe nga letra e Sabriut e 16 janarit 1984, del se unë nuk i kamë pas kurrë për busull pëshpëritjet e Bujar Hoxhës, Ibrahim Qavollit dhe as të Engjell Kolanecit, dhe kam pasë guxim me u deklarua për to, edhe pse dihej se atë proces Sabriu ia dërgonte Ibrahim Qavollit, në konsullatën shqiptare të Stambollit.

Botkuptimet e mia politike, pikëpamjet e mia mbi zhvillimin historik janë konstante materialiste përkundër furtunave e stuhive kaq të forta duke filluar prej dyfytyrësisë e deri tek njëqindëfytyrësia.

Numri i parë i Zërit të Kosovës, me adresë në Suedi, doli në qershor 1984. Kjo gazetë doli përafërsisht njëherë në muaj gjer në korrik 1985. Në fillim të shkurtit 1985 Sabri Novosella, për shkaqe e teke të veta, ndoshta i penduar për prishjen e tij me Xhafer Shatrin u distancua krejtësisht nga gazeta Zëri i Kosovës me adresë në Suedi. Për këtë ai njoftoi shokët në Shtutgart e Zurich. Në prill apo maj 1985 Sabriu iu mbështetë Hysen Gërvallës, i cili u bashkua me atë pjesë të Lëvizjes që kishte qendrën në Zvicër. Nga kjo rrjedhë se thënia e Sabriut urdhnova me e ndalë gazetën në Suedi është falsifikim i të vërtetës.

Numri i parë i Zërit të Kosovës, me adresë në Suedi - qershor 1984

_________________________________________

Pohim tjetër i Sabriut lidhur me Zërin që dilte në Suedi: ...e jepte bekimin diplomacia shqiptare për çdo numër të orga*nit.

Unë nuk di asnjëherë se si reagonte diplomacia shqiptare ndaj gazetës. Ata janë interesuar shumë se çfarë po shkruhet dhe kontaktonin vazhdimisht me të gjithë ata që kishin të bënin me gazetën, por kurrë drejtpërdrejt me drejtuesit e gazetave. Sipas logjikës së tyre ai që drejton gazetën duhej vetë të merrte iniciativën për t'i takuar. Në pranverën dhe verën e vitit 1985 thirrjet e kritikat e diplomacisë shqiptare se unë punoj krye në veti e pa u konsultuar kanë qenë monotone.

Numri i fundit i Zërit të Kosovës, Suedi, doli në korrik 1985. Në këtë numër paralajmërohej ndërrimi i emrit të gazetës dhe emrit të organizatës për të zhduk përzierjet që bëheshin me atë në Zvicër. Pas botimit të këtij lajmi, të gjetur para një situate të re, shokët në Gjermani e Zvicër dërguan katër veta në Stockholm dhe e morën makinën e shkrimit me të cilën ishte nxjerrë gazeta. Pra, ai i cili nuk është në gjendje për ta filluar e për ta mbajtë gjallë një gazetë ai kurrë nuk pyetet as kur me e ndërpre atë.

Zëri i Kosovës, organ i LNÇKVSHJ-së

Në vitin 1979 në statutin e LNÇKVSHJ-së, thuhet organ i saj është Zëri i Kosovës. Se si duket ky organ para nëntorit të vitit 1981, kur doli numri i parë, i nxjerrur nga Jusuf Gërvalla, unë nuk e di dhe nuk kam takuar asnjë njeri që mund ta qes në tavolinë organin e lartpërmendur. Për këtë arsye ekzistenca e një gazete me emrin Zëri i Kosovës si organ i LNÇKVSHJ-së, përderisa të mos vërtetohet e kundërta mbetet një trillim, një çështje që në mungesë faktesh s'ka se si të besohet.

ZiK-u Nr.3, Mars 1982 i botuar pas vrasjes së Jusuf Gërvallës

____________________________



Zëri i Kosovës, organ i Grupit Komunist të Riza Salihut

Në fillim të vitit 1980 në Kosovë ka qarkulluar një fletushkë e Grupi komunist Zëri i Kosovës që është nxjerrë nga Riza Salihu në Shtutgart. Në verën e vitit 1980 Sabri Novosella lajmërohet në Stamboll për fletushkën e Grupit Komunist Zëri i Kosovës për çka ai dëshiron t'i sigurohet shpejt një kopje që ta dërgoj në konsullatën e Stam*bolit dhe t'ua dëshmoj atyre tetekëve se shokët e Sabrisë dhe Komiteti Qendror me Kryetarin e vetë nuk hanë bukë badihava.

Riza Salihu

______________________

Po në verën e 1980 Jusuf Gërvalla takohet me Riza Salihun. Në bisedë e sipër Rizahu e pyet Jusufin se çfarë organi nxjerr organiza*ta e juaj. Kur Jusufi i përgjigjet se organ i LNÇKVSHJ është Zëri i Kosovës, Riza Salihu dëshpërohet e revoltohet shumë dhe e prishë bisedën me Jusufin. Më vonë kur Jusufi merr kontakt me Sabriun, në një ndër letrat e para i thotë se emri Zëri i Kosovës nuk është i përshtatshëm për organizatën tonë pasi të njëjtin emër e përdorë Riza Salihu për grupin e tij. Sabriu i thotë se Zëri i Kosovës i grupit të Riza Salihut është diçka tjetër nga Zëri i Kosovës i LNÇKVSHJ-së.

Zëri i Kosovës, organ i LNÇKVSHJ-së, i drejtuar nga Jusuf Gërvalla

Dalja me Zërin e Kosovës si organ i LNÇKVSHJ-së ishte planifikuar në verën e vitit 1981, por bisedimet me OMLK-në e që nxirrte revistën Liria e pezulluan këtë punë gjer në nëntor 1981, kur doli numri i parë i saj. Në janar 1982 doli numri i dytë. Vetura e Bardhosh Gërvallës në të cilën u vranë vëllezërit Gërvalla e Kadri Zeka ishte e mbushur me këtë numër i cili posa kishte dalë nga shtypshkronja. Mu për këtë, për aktivistët e rrethit të Shtutgartit kjo gazetë mori një përmbajtje shumë më të thellë se sa që kishte pasur përpara.

Zëri i Kosovës, organ i LRSHJ-së

Në bisedimet e Ankaras të 17 shkurtit 1982 shtrohet pyetja se çfarë emri të ketë gazeta e LRSHJ-së. Për shkak të ngjarjes së 17 janarit, para se të shkojmë në bisedimet e 17 shkurtit ishim marrë vesh me Sabriun që të mbrojmë emrin Zëri i Kosovës për organizatën e bashkuar, e cila u quajt LRSHJ me propozim të Osman Osmanit.

ZiK-u, Organ i LRSHJ-së, Nr.1 Qershor 1982

____________________________

Kur Sabriu ua propozoi Zërin e Kosovës, shokëve të partisë u qitshin sytë xhixha. Kurrsesi- thanë ata në fillim. Ne kemi nxjerrë dy organe, Revolucionin si organ të partisë dhe Atdheun si organ të rinisë që kanë luftuar për republikë dhe po heqim dorë nga emri i tyre për hir të bashkimit, kurse ju kërkoni ta mbajmë emrin e Zërit të Kosovës, emër i cili është i komprometuar me kërkesën për bashkim e për luftë kundër Jugosllavisë. Parimisht ata kishin të drejtë, por nga ato që kishin thënë se kishin bërë kishte aq mendje*madhësi të paskrupullt, kështu që ne nuk besonim aspak se organe të tilla kanë ekzistuar, bashkëbiseduesit nuk shfaqnin ato cilësi që do ta mbushnin mendjen se kanë qëndruar pas çfarëdo gazete që meriton për t'u zënë në gojë.

Shokët e partisë u treguan mosmirënjohës dhe nuk ia dinin aspak për faleminderit Sabriut që e kishte gjet emrin për organin e Lëvizjes, duke lënë të nënkuptohej se bisedimet për bashkim nuk ishin drekë nrikulli*jash për t'ia ngjitë emrin një foshnje. Por meqë ne nuk u lëshuam pe në këtë pikë ata u pajtuan me këtë, apo thënë më drejtë u detyruan të pajtohen.

Unë e Osman Osmani u kthyem në Gjermani më 22 shkurt 1982. Zëri i Kosovës, numri i tretë, ishte në fazën përfundimtare. Unë pritja se ai do të dali si organ i LRSHJ-së. Ndërrimi në kokën e organit nga LNÇKVSHJ në LRSHJ ishte një çështje tepër e thjesht. Osman Osmani ndërhyni duke thënë: Le të del edhe ky numër si organ i LNÇKVSHJ-së në mënyrë që armiku të mos kujtoj se mbas atentatit u shkatërrua LNÇKVSHJ. Ne në rrethin e Shtutgartit nuk e kundërsh*tuam në këtë pikë. Por e gjithë kjo ishte një dredhi e intrigë e cila kishte për qëllim të vonon çështjen deri më 14 e 15 maj në mënyrë që aty të shtrohej prapë çështja e emrit të gazetës për LRSHJ. Pra në këtë pikë ku ata vetëm nuk kishin mundur të bënin asnjë ndryshim, shpresonin tani më  14 e 15 maj se me ndihmën e Xhafer Shatrit do të bënin ndërrimin e emrit të organit. Xhafer Shatri, si përfaqësues i OMLK-së dhe i revistës Liria kishte arsye shumë më të mëdha që të kërkonte një emër më neutral se sa Zërin e Kosovës, për LRSHJ. Por emri i Zërit të Kosovës nuk u ndryshua as më 15 maj, përkundër faktit se ishte e vetmja pikë që u diskutua.

Zëri i Kosovës, organ i Grupit Revolucionar të Xhafer Shatrit

Më vonë, në vitin 1984 Xhafer Shatri shkroi një artikull, sipas të cilit një gazetë që ka dalë me emrin Zëri i Kosovës diku në vitet 1970 ka qenë organ i Grupit Revolucionar.  



Kronologji e shkurtër ngjarjesh në jetën e organizatave në mërgim

Verë 1979: Ibrahim Kelmendi nxjerr numrin e parë të Bashkimit, organ i Frontit të Kuq.

Dhjetor 1979: Jusuf Gërvalla arratiset nga Kosova dhe shkon tek vëllai i tij Bardhoshi në Gjermani, në Shtutgart.

Shkurt 1980: Jusuf Gërvalla nxjerr numrin e dytë të Bashkimit.

Maj 1980: Jusuf Gërvalla nxjerr numrin e tretë të Bashkimit.

Gusht 1980: Jusuf Gërvalla nxjerr numrin e parë të Lajmëtarit të lirisë.

Tetor 1980: Jusuf Gërvalla nxjerr numrin e dytë të Lajmëtarit të lirisë. Në Zvicër del numri i parë i Lirisë, organ i OMLK-së.

Dhjetor 1980: Del numri i dytë i Lirisë.

Janar 1981: Jusuf Gërvalla nxjerrë numrin e fundit të Bashkimit, të katërtin me radhë, dhe ndërprenë bashkëpunimin me Ibrahim Kelmendin, në cilësinë e Redaktorit të Bashkimit dhe të ideologut të Frontit të Kuq Popullor. Del numri i tretë dhe i fundit i Lajmëtarit të lirisë.

Maj 1981: Jusuf Gërvalla ndihmon dhe bënë përgatitjen teknike të numrit të tretë të Lirisë dhe organizon dërgimin e saj në Kosovë.

Prill-Maj-Qershor 1981: Punë e madhe praktike për organizimin e tetë demonstratave në qendra të ndryshme të Evropës në përkrahje të demonstratave të Kosovës në Pranverën 1981.

Korrik 1981: Jusuf Gërvalla ndihmon me artikuj dhe përgatitë teknikisht numrin e dyfishtë 4-5 të Lirisë dhe organizon dërgimin e saj në Kosovë.

Shtator 1981: Dalin Tezat rreth Frontit për Republikë, të OMLK-së.

Tetor 1981: Në Stamboll mbyllen pa rezultat bisedimet për bashkim në mes Sabri Novosellës dhe Kadri Zekës. Me propozim të Sabri Novosellës, Jusuf Gërvalla fillon të nxjerrë Zërin e Kosovës si organ të LNÇKVSHJ-së.

Nëntor 1981: Del numri i parë i Zërit të Kosovës, i  LNÇKVSHJ-së.

Janar 1982: Del numri i dytë e Zërit të Kosovës, i LNÇKVSHJ-së.

Në Untergrupenbah, në mbrëmjen e 17 janarit 1982 nga armiqtë e popullit shqiptarë vriten vëllezërit Gërvalla dhe Kadri Zeka.

4 shkurt 1982: Varrosen vëllezërit Gërvalla e Kadri Zeka, në varrezat kryesore të Shtutgartit.

17 shkurt 1982: Në orët e vona të natës përfundojnë bisedimet për bashkim në mes LNÇKVSHJ-së e PKMLSHJ-së në Ankara. Në bisedime marrin pjesë Sabri Novosella, Xhafer Durmishi, Abdullah Prapashtica, Osman Osmani dhe Faton Topalli.

Mars 1982: Del numri i Zërit të Kosovës, (pas atentatit të 17 janarit) nën drejtimin e Xhafer Durmishit.

3 prill 1982: Demonstratë e shqiptarëve në Bon.

24 prill 1982: Demonstrata e parë shqiptare në Vjenë.

14 maj 1982: Në Biel Bienne takohen Xhafer Shatri, Osman Osmani dhe Xhafer Durmishi. Përkundër kërkesave të Osman Osmanit e Xhafer Shatrit për ndryshimin e emrit të organit, Zëri i Kosovës mbetet organ i LRSHJ-së. Në takim ndahen detyrat, ku Xhafer Durmishi ngarkohet të vazhdoj me nxjerrjen e organit të Lëvizjes. Pjesërisht me shkrime dhe me përgatitjen e plotë teknike merret gjer në mars 1983.

Takimi i 14-15 majit 1982 është i pari dhe i fundit ku ishte e pranishme ajo pjesë që rridhte nga PKMLSHJ-ja.

Qershor 1982: Del në Shtutgart numri i parë i Zërit të Kosovës si organ i Lëvizjes për Republikë.

26 qershor 1982: Demonstratë e koordinuar shqiptare në Bern dhe Sydnay të Australisë, në ditën e fillimit të punimeve të Kongresit XII të LKJ.

Dhjetor 1982: Demonstrata më jehonëmadhe deri atëherë (e para e mbajtur në një ditë pune) në Gjenevë, më 10 dhjetor 1982, me rastin e ditës për të drejtat e njeriut.

Janar 1983: Mbledhje në banesën e Hafiz Gagicës. Marrin pjesë: Xhafer Shatri, Hasan Mala, Ibrahim Kelmendi, Xhafer Durmishi. Zgjidhet Qendra Ekzekutive (emër i propozuar prej Xhafer Shatrit) e Lëvizjes. Ndahen këto detyra:

Xhafer Shatri- nxjerrjen e gazetës,

Faredin Tafallari- arkëtar,

Hasan Mala- lidhjet me Kosovën,

Ibrahim Kelmendi- lidhje me organizata të jashtme,

Xhafer Durmishi- çështjet organizative në mërgim, relacionet me klubet shqiptare.

Mars 1983: Del numri i dytë i (për vitin 1983) Zërit të Kosovës në Gjenevë nga Xhafer Shatri e Xhafer Durmishi, dhe pas përfundimit të punimeve bëhet një mbledhje e Qendrës Ekzekutive. Hasan Mala dhe Faridin Tafallari votojnë për pikëpam*jet e Xhafer Durmishit lidhur me qëndrimin ndaj klubeve shqiptare në mërgim.

Korrik 1983: Në një shtëpi malore në Zvicër bëhet një tubim i madh i aktivistëve më të dalluar të Lëvizjes në Evropë si dhe përfaqësues klubesh. Merret një vendim për themelimin e një Bashkësie të klubeve shqiptare dhe demaskohet puna intriguese e PKMLSHJ-së.

Në mbledhjen e Qendrës Ekzekutive që mbahet pas tubimit, Xhafer Durmishi kërkon dorëheqje për shkak të pikëpamjeve të kundërta me Ibrahim Kelmendin e Xhafer Shatrin në çështjen e klubeve shqiptare dhe punën e tyre.

Nëntor 1983: Sabri Novosella vjen nga Turqia në Gjenevë te Xhafer Shatri dhe pas disa ditësh i bënë një varg akuzash. Akuzat e Sabri Novosellës hidhen poshtë nga të gjithë.

Mars 1984: Mbledhje në Gjenevë ku marrin pjesë Xhafer Shatri, Ibrahim Kelmendi, Faridin Tafallari.

Qershor 1984: Del Zëri i Kosovës në Suedi. Gjatë vitit 1984 dalin 5 numra.

Korrik 1985: Del numri i fundit i Zërit të Kosovës në Suedi. Gjatë vitit 1985 dalin 8 numra. Pjesa më e madhe e atyre që e kanë përkrahë këtë gazetë u aktivizuan në partitë e ndryshme demokratike të Kosovës.

(Këtë shkrim e kamë kryer në maj të vitit 1992. Ka qenë i paraparë si reagim ndaj një shkrimi të Sabri Novosellës botuar në Zëri, por Zëri e ka cunguar dhe ka botuar vetëm një pjesë të vogël të tij. Autori)

----------


## Llapi

Historia -  Dëshmia - Tronditja

 ATENTATET E ZBULUARA



Shkruan: Mustafë XHEMAILI

Biel-Bienne, më 12 prill 2007

m.xhemaili@bluewin.com , www.mustafe-xhemaili.com



(Fjala promovuese më 14 prill 2007 në Dyzeldorf (Gjermani), për romanin e Ibrahim 

Kelmendit ATENTATET, botoi Fokus, Prishtinë, 2007) 



1. Njohja 

Njohja ime me Ibrahim Kelmendin është bërë në veprimtari e sipër qysh kur ai mbajti fjalimin me jehonë, por edhe dekonspirativ, në varrimin e babait tim Muharremit, ndjesë pastë, më 3 shtator 1979. (shih libri faqe 209) Madje kjo njohje ime me te u bë në mungesë. Unë shërbeja në ish-Armatën Jugosllave dhe kur erdha në Komogllavë, gjithçka kishte përfunduar. Pasojat e fjalimit të militantit të zbuluar të ilegales së Kosovës, Ibrahim Kelmendi, i cili fjalën për babain tim e  kishte shkruar i ulur mbi një thes të mbushur me misër, ishte e dy anshme: përfundimisht në Komogllavë u shpall irredenta dhe, përfundimisht, Ibrahimi u detyrua ta lëshoj Kosovën. Fjalimi i tij ishte thjeshtë politik, kundër shtypësve dhe shfrytëzuesve të klasës punëtore dhe Kosovës, ishte thjeshtë kundër interesave të ish-Jugosllavisë. Ishte fjalim politik që mbahej hapur në Kosovë, një ndër të rrallët e asaj kohe, ishte aq i guximshëm sa shënonte një kthesë të madhe në jetën e njerëzve, të pranishmëve të shumtë që kishin ardhur pothuajse nga gjithë Kosova, por dhe nga Maqedonia për të ma nderuar babain tim. Ndërsa Muharrem Xhemailin, punëtorin, mjeshtrin e kategorisë së lartë të ndërtimeve, grevistin e shkëlqyeshëm në Ndërmarrjen ndërtimore Ramiz Sadiku dhe dashamirësin e madh të arsimit, lirisë dhe përparimit, e nderoi përjetësisht, Ibrahim Kelmendi e nderoi përjetësisht  me një fjalim të denj atdhetar e politik. Nuk është vonë edhe sot, që, unë, djali më i madh i familjes së Xhemailëve të Komogllavës irredentiste, mikun tim IK, ta falënderoi, publikisht, për këtë nderë që iu bë babait tim në shtatorin e largët, në vjeshtën e verdhë të vitit 1979.



Kopertina e librit "ATENTATET"

-----------------------------------

Vetëm kur jam arratisur nga Kosova në pranverën e vitit 1984, dhe veçanërisht në verën e atij viti, njohja me I. K., u bë aktive, në bashkëpunim të plotë dhe pothuajse krejt të natyrshme. Veprimtarinë e tij e kisha të njohur. Me rrëfimet e tij, ai vetëm më bindi nga afër se ai kishte qenë dhe ishte kapaciteti udhëheqës organizativ, i cili kishte mbetur i vetmuar, pa shokë që kishin nivelin e tij, guximin dhe këmbëngulësinë për të luftuar dhe ecur përpara, pa intelektual, dhe... me një dëshprim të madh, që ai e ndrydhte brenda vetes. Ai para meje ka qenë i hapur dhe pa ekuivok, pa makijazh dhe pa sforcim. Mbase me dhjetëra herë mi ka përsëritur ngjarjet  që më vonë do ta marrin formën e prozës së gjatë ATENTATET. E ka bërë këtë edhe në kuadrin e punës që bënim bashkë (ishim në udhëheqje të LRSSHJ-së e pastaj të LPRK-së e OMLK-së degës jashtë vendit si dhe në Redaksinë e ZiK-ut, por e ka bërë këtë edhe si para një shoku, miku, intelektuali. Unë i besoja. Ai ishte më i sinqerti, përkundër, ta zëmë Xh.Sh.-së, i cili, i kishte larguar krejtësisht intelektualët nga vendet vendimmarrëse në organizatë dhe në Redaksinë e ZiK-së, dhe ishte shumë i shkathët, orator i shkëlqyeshëm dhe specialistë i intrigave politike.

Analizat që IK i bënte për situatat, emrat e ndryshëm që vepronin në diasporë, që tash janë personazhe në ATENTATET, dhe veçanërisht ngjarjet para dhe pas natës së 17 janarit të vitit 1982, më kanë bindur në drejtësinë e gjykimeve për njerëz dhe personalitet që tashmë janë përshkruar në roman. Këtë bindje timen shpesh ua kam thënë dhe bashkudhëheqësve në organizatat ku veproja dhe Redaksinë e ZiK. Të vetmin problem unë e kam pasur me IK.-në se ai largohej pa paralajmërim dhe jo gjithherë i jepte llogari Qendrës, ku edhe vetë bënte pjesë. Dhe, gjithmonë, unë i haja kritikat për të nga të gjithë të tjerët, sepse gjithmonë para kritikuesve e mbroja. Ndërsa kur ai vinte e takoheshim shpesh bënim shamatë të vërtetë. Ndoshta kjo e metë, e cila shpjegohet me karakterin e njeriut, për një disiplinë (apo mosdisiplinë) në jetë dhe në organizim të saj, ai vetë ia ka parë më së shumti sherrin. Sepse të gjithë më së shumti e kanë sulmuar në këtë dobësi të tij.

Shikuar në aspektin tjetër IK në atë kohë, realisht ishte lideri politik kryesor në mërgatë, gjë që për mua, thjeshtë, e bënte të kuptueshme mosrespektimin e tij të plotë të rregullave dhe disiplinës që, ne, të cilët kishim ardhur në pranverën e vitit 1984 nga Kosova (shih f. 459), përpiqeshim ti vendosim brenda LRSSHJ-së ekzistuese, LPRK së ardhshme dhe OMLK-së Djv, ato rregulla dhe mënyra pune me disiplinë të lartë, të përditshme, milituese dhe organizative ashtu siç  kishim bërë brenda në Kosovë.



  Bardhosh e Jusuf Gërvalla dhe Kadri Zeka

----------------------------------------

Në fakt, shumë shpejt, edhe këtë disiplinë që e predikonim, pa të cilën nuk do të kishte pasur kurrë sukses LPRK nga vera e vitit 1984 e deri me 1991, Ibrahim Kelmendi i futi me sukses te bashkatdhetarët në Gjermani, Belgjikë, Suedi, Norvegji, Danimarkë, madje edhe në Amerikë.

2. Cili është autori

Një vërejtje: Do të ketë shkrime, letra etj., dhe mbase do të ketë edhe të tjerë, se do të thonë se IK e kanë pasur mik e shok për kokë shoku e miku, por deri më sot e kanë quajtur edhe anarkist, edhe dekonspirativ, madje edhe të rrezikshëm. Njëra anë. Ndërsa ana tjetër do të lëshoj mallkime e rrëfe mbi kokë të IK-së ashtu siç kanë lëshuar edhe dikur e lëshojnë edhe sot.

Ka edhe të tjerë, madje të njohur që, sot, IK-në e duan të gjallë vetëm për dëshmitar në ndonjë gjyq të mundshëm. Pra vetëm si një subjekt dëshmues, tregues dhe kaq. Mandej IK le të shkoj në dreq të mallkuar! Them kështu, sepse personazhet kryesore në ATENTATET i njoh mirë edhe unë, dhe veçanërisht personazhet e pas atentatit që vegjetojnë me shkathtësi edhe sot në parti politike, organizata, qeveri e mekanizma të saj, ojq-ët e shumta me buxhete të majme.

Por unë mendoj se IK ka pasur shumë shokë por edhe nuk ka pasur asnjë shok! Veçanërisht pas vrasjes së Jusuf Gërvallës! Ndërsa nga dëshmia e tij, duket kthjellët se ai vetëm Jusuf Gërvallën e ka pasur shok të vërtetë! Dhe kjo ishte e natyrshme. Në rinin e tij IK, si gjithë të tjerët, duhej ta kishte një shok të vërtetë. Dhe, ai, e gjeti pikërisht atë që i duhej për bisedë, edukim, qortim, grindje, debatim, orientim, organizim, bashkëveprim - atë më të mirin, shokun ideal! Për gjithë jetën!

Pra, të shkruash apo të mos shkruash  kjo është çështja! Të heshtësh apo të flasësh  kjo është çështja! E IK., ka vendosur që thënien e Hamletit të perifrazuar kështu në këtë rast nga unë, ta merr si njëdrejtimëshe:

Të flasësh, mos të heshtësh!

Të jetosh me historinë!

Të flasësh të vërtetën!

Ta dëshmosh aktivisht atë!

Jo në mënyrë pasive, siç mund të kërkojnë disa!

Ibrahim Kelmendi është njëri ndër emrat më të spikatur të Lëvizjes Ilegale të Kosovës të viteve 70 dhe 80-ta. Ai ishte organizatori i mirëfilltë në emigracionin politik kombëtar të viteve 1978-1984 në Gjermani dhe njëri ndër më të spikaturit në kuadrin e organizatave që përmenda më lartë. Kontributi i tij i jashtëzakonshëm brenda tyre si dhe përvoja e tij brilante me emigracionin, ka bërë që shumë punë me rëndësi jetike për organizimet në diasporë, dhe më vonë edhe brenda në Kosovë, të marrin kahje të duhur dhe me rëndësi historike. Veçanërisht me kompetencë flasë për vitet e bashkëpunimit me IK-në 1984-1991, vit kur unë për shkaqe politike e të papajtueshme, pra edhe me IK-në, në një rast vendimtar për rrjedhat politike të organizatës, ku bënim pjesë së bashku, jam tërhequr nga politika aktive.

Por ky është një kapitull tjetër, i cili mund të hyj në romanin e ri të Ibrahim Kelmendit, ose të ndonjë autori tjetër, por pse jo edhe të prozave të mia të ardhshme.

Për të shkruar një roman me ngjarje historike, me personazhe që jetojnë ende, ose që janë vrarë në rrethana të ndryshme, dhe për arsye të ndryshme, autorit i duhet guximi, të cilin I. Kelmendi e ka pasur gjithmonë. Ata që nuk e kanë njohur me herët, shprehen publikisht, madje edhe në gazeta, si të habitur, hutuar dhe të mjegulluar me guximin e I. K., për të hyrë në letërsi-histori dhe zhanret që përthekojnë të shkruarit në prozë. Kjo nuk qëndron. Sepse unë kam pasur në dorë dhe në shqyrtim, artikuj, shkrime, analiza, raporte dhe relacione politike, platforma politike, të cilat Ibrahim Kelmendi, Shoku, Martin Shtoji.., i ka shkruar me guxim të pashoq, me qartësi të jashtëzakonshme për kohën dhe rrethanat. Në fakt ndërtimi i platformës bazë për të ecur përpara dhe për të ndërtuar një organizatë masash për kohën, nuk bazohet vetëm në Tezat e Frontit Popullor për Republikën e Kosovës, (teza të cilat janë pranuar edhe në ditën e 17 janarit të vitit 1982- kur ato me vendimin e përbashkët të J.G. K.Z.,I.B., dhe B.G., janë shndërruar në Program të Frontit për Republikën e Kosovës (shih faqe. 325), por edhe në platformën e guximshme dhe artikuluese mbi organizimin të shkruar në vitin 1986 me titull: Vetëm me organizim të mirëfilltë e parimor të LPRK-së do të fitojmë statusin e Republikës(janar1986).

IK., ishte gjithmonë i shkathtë i qartë dhe mbi të gjitha këmbëngulës. Këto cilësi të karakterit të tij i njihnim dikur, ne, që punonim sëbashku në ilegalitet e gjysmëilegalitet, ndërsa tash të gjithë po i shikojnë dhe njohin në legalitet të plotë, përmes veprës së tij ATENTATET.

3. Historia -  Dëshmia - Tronditja

Me ATENTATET, Ibrahim Kelmendi dëshmon fuqishëm për një kohë. Për rrethana të caktuara. Ai dëshmon për një rrjedhë të historisë së caktuar që vërtetë ka ndodhur, dhe ai e tregon përmes prozës së gjatë. Mënyra e të treguarit (pra të diskursit) dhe personazhet realë ose të retushuar në mënyrë fare transparente, bënë me dije, se qëllimi i autorit nuk është letërsia, por dëshmia  pra historia. Nga kjo edhe duhet të shikohet interesimi për një libër të tillë. Historia e letrarizuar bëhet shkak më i fortë për tu lexuar dhe komentuar. Se brenda ka një a më shumë të vërteta, një a më shumë personazhe realë. Madje në këtë rast pjesa më e madhe e tyre janë gjallë dhe vegjetojnë diku nëpër Kosovë dhe Evropë.



  Ibrahim Kelmendi, autor i librit ATENTATET

------------------------------------

Historia pra ndodhi - Udhëheqësit historikë të Lëvizjes së re Kombëtare të Kosovës Jusufi, Kadriu dhe Bardhoshi u vranë me atentate nga armiku i popullit shqiptar. Për fat dëshmie, nuk u vra i katërti Miran Bruçaj (Ibrahim Kelmendi- Bruçaj). Apo le të themi edhe se ai u vra pa atentat për të mbetur i gjallë për historinë! Pra si në historitë tragjike, po jo si në legjenda. Se legjenda nuk është histori. Dhe legjendarizmi është mit. Dhe se miti është përrallë. Dhe se përralla nuk është e vërtetë po e shpifur. Pra personazhe reale historike u vranë për një çështje historike, për një kauzë historike, për shkak se menduan, shkruan gazeta, revista, libra e këngë, hartuan pamflete, letra e programe, organizuan demonstrime e manifestime me flamur, milituan dhe luftuan në mënyrë jo të dhunshme për lirinë e Kosovës. Për të ndodhur kjo histori dhe tragjedi e popullit të Kosovës, u kujdesën një mori personazhesh të tjerë, politikanë e diplomatë vrasës, militantë vrasës, kriminelë profesionalë, shtabe profesionale, buxhete shtetërore, koordinime të specializuara, propagandë perfide dhe luftë speciale e strategjike. Dhe në fund plumba për ata që luftojnë kundër robërisë, për ata që luftojnë për lirinë e popullit të vet.

Por Mirani mbeti gjallë dhe ai duhet të dëshmojë e ti zbuloj atentatet dhe atentatorët, që me sukses janë fshehur deri më sot.

Dëshmia varej në fijen e fatit brenda tragjedisë -  Pra ky fat i rëndë i ra hise Miranit, pra IK-së, ku jeta nga vdekja e ndau vetëm për atë fije fati brenda tragjedisë që ndodhi mbi miqtë, shokët dhe bashkëluftëtarët e vet. Ai duhej të jetonte për të dëshmuar. Por jo vetëm të jetonte sa të merrte frymë. Por të jetonte duke luftuar. Ai e ka ditur se në atë moment që të ndalej do të ndalej dhe humbte edhe dëshmia. Pra dëshmia ishte për IK., lëvizja e pandërprerë për ta çuar idenë, programin, platformën e lirisë, flakadanin e saj, të shprehemi kështu, të 17 janarit të vitit 1982, kur ai flakadan lirie që u ndez dhe u zvenit me stuhinë dhe plojën e plumbave, por jo për tu shuar deri në çlirim. Barra e rëndë e dëshmisë, autorit të kësaj vepre, i ka rënduar më shumë se sa ti kishin rëndë plumbat në gjoks në natën e 17 janarit në Untergrupenbah. Autori dëshminë e mbajti brenda vetes për ta zbuluar faqe bote në moment të përshtatshëm. Ashtu siç bëri në këtë vit.

Tronditja është goditëse - Sepse ngjarja dhe goditja ishte e madhe në një kohë vendimtare për një popull që kërkonte dhe luftonte për lirinë e tij kombëtare. Por tronditja në ditët e sotme që shkakton vepra e IK., ATENTATET është poashtu e madhe dhe legjitime. Kjo ka të bëjë me befasinë që të shkakton gjetja. Kureshtja për diçka që të kujtohet, për diçka që dikush të rrëfen një të vërtetë të fshehur dhe tronditja pastaj të lëvizë duke të hedhur përballë vetvetes për ta parë të vërtetën në sy. Kjo është njëra ndër karakteristikat e njohjes së vetvetes. Zakonisht më shumë të tronditë zbulimi i diçkafes brenda vetes se te të tjetër. ATENTATET është një zbulim brenda vetvetes që kur lexuesi e lexon tekstin e librit, zbulon atë që ndoshta nuk kishte dashur ta zbuloj asnjëherë. A nuk tingëllon thënia e Jusufit para vdekjes së tij, si një lloj antidëshmie: Nëse vrasësi është shqiptar mos u zbuloftë kurrë! Sepse tronditja do të ishte e madhe për kohën kur u vranë, ndërsa dëshmia do të ishte e pakët. Ndërsa sot tronditja është e madhe se ballafaqohemi me vetveten duke parë dëshminë e bollshme historike të dëshmitarit të mbijetuar nga furtunat e plumbave dhe nga furtunat e fjalëve.

Të gjitha këto, lexuesi, tash i lexon me komoditet brenda veprës së Ibrahim Kelmendit dëshmisë së tij jetësore. Ai e sheh historinë, e përjeton dëshminë dhe tronditjen njëkohësisht.

4. ATENTATET - çfarë romani është dhe a është roman

(Ose një shikim ndryshe për tekstin postmodern)

Skema e famshme e Aristotelit lidhur me historinë dhe letërsinë është e qartë. Ajo nuk ka ndryshuar as sot dhe është kështu: Historia tregon atë që ka ndodhur, ndërsa letërsia (poezia) tregon atë që mund të ndodhë; historia tregon çka ngjet, letërsia tregon si mund të ngjajë; historia tregon gjëra të veçanta, letërsia tregon gjëra të përgjithshme, prandaj letërsia është më filozofike se historia. Më tutje: historiani shënjon referencat (të dhënat), shkrimtari shënjon tekstin fiktiv, të mundshmen; historiani nuk harton fabula, kurse shkrimtari harton fabula. Edhe më tej: historia mund të jetë e shkruar në vargje e të mos bëhet letërsi. Sepse e para mbështet te e vërtetdukshmja (që do të thotë e mundshme) kurse e dyta në ngjashmëri (që do të thotë e besueshme). (shih te S.Hamiti:Tematologjia, f.70).

Po pra. Secila punë i ka kriteret e veta. Edhe shkenca. Madje edhe bujqësia dhe agronomia. Pra edhe letërsia ka kriteret e veta. Ajo, një shkrim, të shkurtër apo të gjatë, në vargje, prozë apo dialog, e futë në kuadrin e kritereve të saja. Letërsia në radhë të parë merret me jetën e njeriut në formën e emitimit (memisisist), në formën e krijimit (poesisit) dhe të rikrijimit (metasisit). Dhe materien që një autor e shkruan, e nxjerrë në letër, në letërsi përcaktohen përmes zhanreve. Pra materia e autorit e letrarizuar për librin e tij duhet të përkufizohet. ATENTATET çka është: histori, letërsi, autobiografi, pra roman letraro-historik, roman memoaresh, roman i personazhit, roman i ideve, i situatave, i aksionit, roman politik apo roman kriminalistik!

Në bazë të kritereve letrare, ATENTATET, nuk është roman, madje as roman historik, as roman autobiografik e as politik e kriminalistik. Së paku nga këto llojeve letrare dhe derivime të romanit, e përjashton forcërisht platforma aristoteliane mbi artet.

Dhe, nëse nuk dëshirojmë ta përfillim as këtë platformë artistike, e domosdo duhet ta përkufizojmë brenda një lloji, atëherë duhet të flasim vetëm si për një tekst autobiografik, që automatikisht duhet lexuar dhe interpretuar ndryshe nga letërsia e mirëfilltë. Kjo do të na lehtësonte shumë. Sepse materia që sjellë autori në ATENTATET, nuk na jep të dhënat letrare për të folur për vlerat letrare artistike, por thjeshtë: biografike e, mbase, edhe historike. Madje, kur dihet autori dhe historia e tij, kur dihen historitë e personazheve të kësaj autobiografie, thjeshtë ky del edhe roman historiko-politik i një periudhe të caktuar me kulmim të mprehtë: atentatet e vërteta kundër njerëzve të shquar të Kosovës vëllezërve Gërvalla dhe Kadri Zekës.

Pra, deri sa nuk përcaktojmë më mirë se për çfarë materie po flasim, hapësira për të manipuluar me ngjarjet e librit të këtij autori, për të manipuluar vet autorin, përkrahësit dhe kundërshtarët e dikurshëm dhe të sotshëm të personalitetit Ibrahim Kelmendi, do të jenë sa absurde, aq edhe pa kuptim. Ndërsa definimi i zhanrit, llojit, qartëson shumë gjëra.

Këtu del vetëm një problem  linja e dashurisë në mes Miranit dhe Renatës. Kjo është linja romaneske, letrare. Por edhe kjo linjë hynë në gjithë materien e ATENTATEVE, dhe na del një përshkrim edhe më i plotë biografik.

Megjithatë brenda kornizave të njërës nga këto lloje letrare, duhet të flasim. Nëse nuk bëhet kështu dhe nëse nuk duam ta kuptojmë kështu, ne, në këtë rast, duhet të flasim domosdoshmërish për një tekst postmodern që kapërthen në vete disa zhanresh letrare: prozën e mirëfilltë (tekstin), dramën (dialogun), reportazhin (përshkrimin) idilin (dashurinë), memorialistikën (ditarin), politikën (programet, manifestet), historinë (datat, ngjarjet dhe personazhet realë), autobiografinë (kujtimet), epistolaritetin (letrat). Pra gërshetim i të gjithave këtyre elementëve përbëjnë romanin e sotëm postmodern. Kush i njeh këto probleme letrare, IK. të jep përshtypjen se i ka munguar vetëm një vidiokamerë për të xhiruar të gjithë ngjarjen dhe bashkë me librin, lexuesit tia jep edhe një CD (dvd) për ta shikuar konkretisht se si ka ndodhur  ndodhija!

Postmodernizmi përcakton mirë një tekst siç e ka brenda ATENTATET e Ibrahim Kelmendit. Ai është i afërt me kulturën masive dhe pop-artin, preferon të ashtuquajturin stil subversiv dhe zbaton teknikën e artit të kombinuar me referenca të shumta historike, politike, etike, estetike, etj., dhe se në planin estetik postmodernizmi e thellon procesin e zhdukjes së kufijve mes gjinive dhe llojeve letrare, kështu që në mendimin kritik e teorik gjithnjë e më shpesh përdoret nocioni neutral tekst dhe derivatet e tij të tipit: inertekst, pretekst, metatekst, hipertekst etj. (shih te A. Vinca . Panteoni i ideve letrare, f. 223-224).

5. Cila ishte koha

Koha që paraqitet në ATENTATET e IK., është mjaft specifike. Mund të thuhet se vitet 1978-1983, janë më të përshtatshmet për thurje të subjekteve dhe njëkohësisht për përshkrimin e saj në mesin e mërgimtarëve shqiptarë në Evropën Perëndimore. Është një kohë me thyerje të mëdha. Në këtë kapërcyllë të dhjetëvjetëshit, ndodhin ngjarjet më të madhe historike të popullit shqiptar në Kosovë, pas Luftës së Dytë Botërore  Demonstrata Gjithëpopullore historike të Kosovës të vitit 1981. Edhe ashtu mërgata shqiptare ishte e pa organizuara dhe krejt në fillimit e saja organizative. Kah të orientoheshin ata!? Kryesisht të pashkollë, gjysmanalfabetë, të ardhur nga shtresat heterogjene të shoqërisë shqiptare në ish-Jugosllavi, me një kulturë të ulët të dijeve dhe përvojave, pa familje dhe mjaft të hendikepuar; të maltretuar nga regjimi mbikëqyrjes dhe represionit të ambasadave dhe i konsullatave të ish-Jugosllavisë; duke punuar në punë të rënda dhe duke jetuar pothuajse në mjerim në mesin e Evropës industriale, vetvetiu dhe domosdo janë këto tema të madha për trajtime, qoftë në letërsi, qoftë në dramë, qoftë në dokumentarë filmikë, por edhe në analiza, libra e statistika sociopsikologjike. Vetëm demonstratat e vitit 1981, hapën rrugën dhe filloi artikulimi i kërkesave, ambicieve, synimeve dhe perspektivës së tyre për ta realizuar, lirinë e tyre, lirinë e Kosovës dhe viseve të saj në ish-federatën jugosllave.   

Anarkia e organizimit dhe e drejtimeve politike ka qenë e hetueshme që nga viti 1975, kur kanë filluar të shkojnë në Gjermani dhe Zvicër, mërgimtarët shqiptarë nga Kosova dhe nga Maqedonia.Veçanërit në disa shtete dhe në SHBA, emigracioni i ri nga Kosova dhe viset e saj, hasi pothuajse në kundërshtim të plotë me emigracionin e vjetër që kryesisht kishte ardhur nga Shqipëria. Praktikisht organizimet e ndryshme, që përshkruhen në ATENTATET janë reale dhe kanë ndodhur me të vërtetë, kronologjikisht e historikisht. Gjithashtu edhe bartësit e atyre organizimeve, pjesa më e madhe e të cilëve, sot janë gjallë. Këto organizime nuk janë goditur nga ish-Jugosllavia, deri sa ka dalë organizimi që bënë IK., me Frontin e Kuq Popullor dhe sidomos me gazetën e përkohshme Bashkimi. Goditjet janë shpeshtuar, të dirigjuara nga Beogradi, kundër emigracionit politik dhe ekonomik shqiptar në Evropën Perëndimore, vetëm atëherë kur janë parë se shqiptarët me orientime politike të qarta kombëtare, janë drejtpërdrejt kundër Beogradit pushtues e sundues të Kosovës, e veçanërisht pas vitit 1981. Dhe dihet. Ato goditje kulmuan me atentatin politik kundër Jusuf e Bardosh Gërvallës, Kadri Zekës dhe Ibrahim Kelmendit. Them edhe të IK., sepse mosvrasja e tij ka qenë vetëm një rastësi! Një rastësi dhe asgjë më shumë! Ashtu siç u përpoqa ta zbërthej më lartë: rrethanat e ruajtën për të dëshmuar sot historikisht për kohën, rrethanat dhe atentatet kundër bijve të Kosovës, kundër lirisë së Kosovës në këtë periudhë, e cila po dëshmohet se ka qenë e një rëndësie vendimtare për fazën e re të luftës për çlirim.

Marrja me tema të mëdha politike, qoftë edhe duke i përshkruar ato në formën e kujtimeve, dokumentaritetit dhe formës autobiografike si dhe sajimi për herë të parë i tyre në gjinin e prozës, nga I. Kelmendi, është një kamuflim për të shfaqur e depërtuar idetë, veprimet, dhe veçanërisht sqarimet për një kohe të caktuar historike. Kjo është bërë me qëllim dhe është krejt e lejueshme edhe në shkrimtarinë e sotme.

Në një mënyrë ose tjetër të jepet ideja se sikur në këtë vepër të Ibrahim Kelmendit është trajtuar i gjithë emigracioni në Evropë në mënyrë horizontale dhe vertikale deri në ditët e sotme. Jo njëherë e kam dëgjuar këtë koncept, i cili po shkallëzohet dhe po e merr trajtën e një gabimi, qoftë i paqëllimshëm, qoftë i qëllimshëm.

Romani përfshin dhe përmbledhë vetëm një kohë të caktuar, me personazhe të caktuar, me hapësirë të caktuar: nga viti 1978 e deri në verën e vitit 1984, pra gjashtë vjet. Madje edhe autori e shënon gabim këtë periudhë. Ai thotë se ngjarjet janë të viteve 1979-1982, gjë që në bazën e materies që sjellë në ATENTATET, ngjarjet ndodhin brenda viteve 1978-verë 1984. (Kujto ngjarjet që tregohen në retrospektivë para 1979-tës si dhe ngjarjet që tregohen pas atentateve deri në fillim të vitit 1984.)

Periudhat 1984-1990, 1991-1997 të Lëvizjes Ilegale të Kosovës jashtë vendit, (veçanërisht LRSSHJ-LPRK-LPK dhe OMLK-djv.,) janë dy periudha politike që kanë krejtësisht karakteristika të tjera ani se janë pasardhëse të periudhës 1978-verë1984. Ato periudha kanë intensitete të tjera, organizime të tjera, përvoja dhe kahe krejtësisht të qarta, me programe dhe statute të definuara, natyrisht edhe me probleme dhe specifika të veçanta të atyre problemeve, me kuadro të larta, të profilizuara e të specializuara, me organizime të qëndrueshme dhe kontinuitive, me lidhje të rregullta brenda-jashtë dhe anasjelltas, e deri te themelimi, po nga këta militantë, e organizatorë, politikanë e strategë luftarakë të këtyre organizatave - i Ushtria Çlirimtare e Kosovës.

Prandaj kur flitet për ATENTATET e autorit IK., domosdo duhet të sqarohet dhe theksohet periudha kohore e organizimit dhe veprimeve të mërgatës ekonomike dhe politike në periudhë të caktuar 1978- verë 1984, që mos të manipulohet me hapësirën dhe kohën ku janë vendosur ngjarjet historike, dokumentare e autobiografike në këtë vepër.

6. Cilët janë personazhet

Personazhet e veprës së IK., mund ti ndajmë në katër grupime. Me që janë të gjithë personazhe historikë, pra që i përkasin një kohe dhe epoke të caktuar, disa prej tyre janë edhe të kamufluar me një shtresë të hollë konspiracioni të përkohshëm.

Grupi i parë i personazheve janë ata që u vranë. Por ata u vranë jo të gjithë për të njëjtat motive dhe arsye. Vëllezërit Gërvalla dhe Kadri Zeka  janë emrat historik që e vulosin gjithë hapësirën e kohës në ATENTATET, e mbi të cilët ranë plumbat për të bërë katrahurën e madhe mbi ta, mbi familjet e tyre, dhe para së gjithash, për të bërë plojën e madhe mbi Lëvizjen Ilegale e gjysmëilegale të Kosovës brenda e jashtë Kosove.

Të tjerët (që dalin jashtë këtij grupi) e që vriten si V. Ibrahimi etj., nga motive e mistere të pasqaruara ende, janë personazhe me bagazhe jetësore të dyshimta e kontraverse.

Grupi i dytë, i militantëve të vërtetë, i naivëve militantë, diplomatëve, përkrahësve: Mirani, Vasili, Maksi, Renata, Mihaili, Hydajet Hyseni,  Ajshe Gërvalla, Marta, Kryehetuesi Majer, Engjëlli K., Simoni Ç.  Benedikt Shafer, Hakan Mali, Dritë Gërvalla, Dardana, Bulja (Saranda), Fatkeqja, Bardhec R., Zymer P., Demushi, Baca Nesim, Xhelë Kalishti, Rexhep Halimi, Shyqeri Gjeneva, Hasan Kadria, Abdullah Tahiri, Baca Avni, Baca Zymri, Muja, Sabrushi, Suliot e Vesmirë Nelaj, Murtez Kryebardhi, Ryshan B., Hajzer Lumi, Agroni, Naili, Osalan Isforti, Enis Mitrovica, Drilona, Ahmet Zherka, Diellza, Gjeto S., etj., në ATENTATET janë ata të cilët përpiqen të bëjnë diçka më shumë për Kosovën dhe lirinë popullit të vet dhe popullit shqiptar. Pjesa më e madhe e tyre na dalin të gatshëm që, kurdoherë, të sakrifikohen për Kosovën dhe lirinë e saj.

Grupi i tretë i përgojuesëve, lakmitarëve, intrigantëve, pseudopatriotëve, shantazuesëve, arrivistëve dhe problematikëve: Sabit Katunriu, Garipi, Rrahmani, Bedriu, Minush M., Nuri Syleviqi-Qerosi, Nazimi, Fahri Faleku, Xhahil Rambeja (Xhaviti), Proletari, Enver Hadri, Vehbi Ibrahimi, Musa Hoti, Hafif Gagaj, Fazit Melaj, Halim Berbati, Ahmad Sadeku, Rexhit Sahataj, Galan Azapi, Xhafar Dunkeli (Skenderi)., Xhabir Shatori (Bacaloku), Avdyl Prapashpina, Ambasadori A.B., Korrespondenti A.S.,etj., në ATENTATET, janë ata të cilët bënë ashtu siç u detyruan të bëjnë, siç patën dëshirë të bëjnë, siç nuk ditën të bëjnë, apo siç i urdhëruan të tjetër të bëjnë kundër lirisë së popullit të vet.

Grupi i katërt i spiujve, vrasësve, kriminelëve, Rezil Mejtepi, Fekir Dalena, Selim Brosha, Ermir Fatahu, Josip Karaxha, Sadi Bakaj, Adashi i Jusufit, Diplomati B.H., Mysafiri nga Bllaca e Lumbardhit, etj., në ATENTATET tipizohen si informatorët e shkëlqyeshëm, frymëzuesit, nxitësit, përpiluesit, farkuesit, urdhërdhënësit e urdhërmarrësit, shkelësit, vrasësit dhe ekzekutorët deri në krim, kundër lirisë së popullit shqiptar, kundër Kosovës.

7. Autori -  Personazhi 

Shpesh flitet se personazhi është edhe romani, vepra e tij. Ose anasjelltas: romani është personazh dhe lexuesi e ndjekë atë nëpër tekstin e tij.  Ky është edhe një debat në teorinë e letërsisë. Ka roman personazhi. Ka dramë personazhi. Pra ka edhe monodramë.

Te ATENTATET, na del Mirani personazhi kryesor. Ai është unik dhe i gjithkundshëm. Pa te dhe veprimin e tij, nuk lëviz as teksti në këtë libër. Ai është i gjallë, por edhe i vdekur. Ai fletë, diskuton, qeshë, feston, dashuron, qanë... Ndoshta është njëri ndër personazhet më të tejdukshëm në letërsinë shqipe të njëzet viteve të fundit. Kur një libër ka brenda vetes autorin si personazh, aq më shumë ky libër është autobiografik dhe postmodern, figura e tij bëhet më popullore, e din të gjithë lexuesit se kush është në mënyrë konkrete. Ata nuk kërkojnë shëmbëllim, sepse ai është unik. Nuk ka si të tjerë. Ai është pranë tyre dhe me ta.

Kjo është përparësia e autorit personazh dhe e personazhit autor te romani postmodern ATENTATET, te romani autobiografik i Ibrahim Kelmendit, sepse Mirani është vet ai.                      

8. Jehona  Mbyllja - Hapja

Jehona e ATENTATEVE është e pritur. Ajo është e fuqishme dhe e arsyeshme. Rrëfimi i tekstit është dramatik. Sepse historia është vetë drama e jetës. E gjithë materja realizohet me një dialog të shkathët, por që duhej përpunuar edhe pak, për tu ngritur në nivelin e pranueshëm letrar, të shijes letrare dhe vlerës artistike. Pra, tendenca që të mbetet teksti sa më afër tekstit të historisë, ka rrezikuar drejtpërdrejt tekstin letrar dhe vlerën e tij. Në këtë rast dialogun letrar dialogun artistik. Duke munguar përshkrimet gjatë dialogjeve, ta zëmë të sjelljes së një personazhi, shprehja e fytyrës apo anët psikologjike e botës së brendshme, shpesh faqe të tëra tekstesh na dalin si një procesverbal i mbledhjeve të celulave organizative. Kjo e ka dëmtuar në një masë leximin dhe përjetimin normal, për sot, por për jetëgjatësi dhe rilexime, vështirë që mund të mbajnë peshën e kohës.

Është e kuptueshme se jehona ishte e fuqishme sepse atentatet mbi Jusufin, Kadriun, Bardhoshin dhe Ibrahimin, ishin të fuqishme. Madje jehona e atentatit ishte shumë më e madhe pas likuidimit fizik të tre prej tyre. Plojën e vetë të vërtetë, atentatet e kanë bërë duke u shndërruar e shumëzuar në grindje, përçarje, fyerje dhe hutim të plotë në mesin e mërgimtarëve, të cilët edhe ashtu kishin organizim të dobët e fillestar. Ndërsa liderin organizativ dhe politik, Ibrahim Kelmendin i cili për fatin e tyre të mirë u shpëtoi plumbave, në vend se ta marrin dhe ta vendosin në vendin ku e kishte dhe të shkonin pas tij, ata e morën nëpër këmbë, e fyen, e degraduan, e mohuan dhe dëmi ishte i pakrahasueshëm, dhe, për një kohë të gjatë i pariparueshëm.

Jehona e ATENTATEVE sot, pikërisht edhe për këtë është e madhe. Sepse tash shihet krejt qartë se sa i madh është bërë gabimi, veçanërisht PAS ANTENTATIT. Befasi të madhe shprehin edhe të tjerët për ato që kanë ndodhur në mesin e atyre organizimeve të tilla siç ishin, dhe me ata njerëz-personazhe realë që kanë vepruar për dhe kundër Kosovës.

Mbi të gjitha kjo është JEHONA e mirë, e bukur, e thellë e librit të mirë, që të jep diçka me tekstin e vet, që të jep një të vërtetë të një kohe dhe të atyre njerëzve.

Dhe, këtë, mund ta quaj kohë të mirë të librit dhe të vërtetës në kohë të mira që po vijnë për Kosovën dhe librin e saj, tekstin e saj, të vërtetën e saj.

Pavarësisht kësaj, nuk duhet të harrojmë se romani krijohet nga autori, ndërsa historia shkruhet nga historianët dhe nga ata që përjetojnë në formën e memoareve apo e rrëfejnë në formën e autobiografisë apo kujtimeve. Prandaj ta theksojmë edhe një herë librin, këtu prozën e gjatë si roman apo si histori. Dhe, këtu, patjetër, funksionon fantazia e besueshmërisë te lexuesit tashmë të shumtë të këtij autori. Sepse, pëlqehet më tepër historia si e besueshme, ndërsa refuzohet romani si i shpikur, i krijuar si letërsi autoriale. (shih edhe te S.Hamiti.Tematologjia f.73).

Mbyllja e një lënde, e një teksti, mund të ndodh. Po. Edhe në ATENTATE T të Ibrahim Kelmendit ka ndodhur një mbyllje. Por kjo nuk është mbyllje e qëllimtë. Kjo është krejtësisht teksture, tregimtare. Autori ka përfunduar, ka mbyllur një rrëfim, një dëshmi. E kjo dëshmi e ka rënduar për një çerek shekulli. Nuk është pak. Në shpirtin e autorit ka gërryer koha si thartira një enë që nuk zbrazet. Teksti, rrëfimi, dëshmia më në fund shkrimi është një pastrim (katarsis) që me këtë roman ka ndodhë dhe është çliruar e vërteta e autorit dhe është çliruar vet ai. Ai ka mbyllur një cikël dialogësh, monologësh, një varg vajesh dhe një varg plumbash që kanë marrë jetërat e shokëve dhe bashkëluftëtarëve të tij. Natyrisht bashkë me të gjitha këto është rrumbullakësuar me një rrëfim të veçantë, me një tekst të veçantë, një kohë dhe periudhë e veçantë, krejt natyrshëm.

Hapja bëhet e natyrshme pas përfundimit e mbylljes së natyrshme. Ibrahim Kelmendi ka fituar përvojë me ATENTATET dhe ka marrë më shumë guxim nga lexuesi i tij si dhe jehona e mirë, shumë e mirë, e librit. Ai tashmë mund të përballoj edhe shkrimin e teksteve të tjera letrare, artistike, dokumentare a historike edhe me nivele më të larta. Mjafton që tash ka bërë një përmbyllje të qëlluar në veprën e tij të parë të këtij lloji, në kuptimin e ideve dhe ecurisë së tyre deri në një jehonë, deri në një mbyllje dhe deri në një hapje.

Tash, Ibrahim Kelmendi nuk e ka aspak të vështirë të bëjë një hapje të re për të depërtuar edhe më thellë në perandorinë e shkrimit edhe të shkrimtarisë.

Kthehu ne fillim

---------------------------------- 

 Intervistë me Ibrahim Kelmendin  Republika, nr.5/2007



 BALLAFAQIMI ME TË KALUARËN E HIDHUR TË KOSOVËS TË TREMBË PËRHERË



Intervistoi: Salih KABASHI, Botues i revistës Republika

_____________________________________  

Ibrahim Kelmendi është personalitet i njohur politik dhe publicistik i Diasporës shqiptare në Evropë. Një ndër njohësit më të mirë të saj, një kohë të gjatë bashkëpjesëmarrës dhe bashkënismëtar i lëvizjeve kombëtare jashtë vendit, ai muaj më parë ka bërë një bum të vërtetë mediatik me librin më të ri të tij me titull Atentatet, ku me një stil të rrallë dhe modern prej rrëfimtari të saktë, ka shpëluar anët e errëta e të shumëpërfolura të aktiviteteve klandestine dhe figurave të njohura e më pak të njohura në emigracionin e ri shqiptar të Kosovës, dhe jo vetëm të atij. Duke qenë se libri Atentatet është një arenë e gjerë ku zbulohen e demaskohen prapaskena të ngjarjeve të ndryshme brenda gjirit të mërgatës sonë, duke qenë se në atë arenë defilojnë rezilë e katilë përballë një mase shqiptarësh të vuajtur dhe të djegur për Atdhe, duke qenë se në librin e tij e shohim cipërcullak të zhveshur edhe UDB-në gjakatare, edhe mjeranët shqiptarë, të cilët pa ia ditur mirë hallin vetit, ishin futur atje ku e kanë vendin vetëm të mençurit, të ndershmit dhe trimat, duke parë, në fund, se me librin Atenta*tet, pothuajse është hequr misteri i atentatit më të bujshëm të UDB-së mbi tre shqiptarë të mëdhenj, duke e nxjerrë në kokër ledine vetë vrasësin, ne, autorit të librit, z. Ibrahim Kelmendi, i jemi drejtuar për një intervistë. Ai pas pyetjeve tona ka bërë shëtitjen e tij nëpër një kohë të vrullshme, duke evokuar dhe duke dëshmuar për një pjesë të historisë, në të cilën ai padyshim e ka vendin e tij të merituar, tepër interesant dhe gjithsesi të dhimbshëm.



Ballina e librit "ATENTATET"

Republika: Libri yt Atentatet ka zgjuar interesim të madh ndër lexues. Me të ke gëzuar dhe ke hidhëruar njerëz. Këtë e kam parë si diçka normale. Por, duke biseduar rreth librit tënd kam vënë re se disa edhe janë trembur! Si e shpjegon këtë të fundit?

KELMENDI: E logjikshme se do të tremben. Nuk është i lehtë ballafaqimi me të kaluarën, sidomos për ata që dëshirojnë të real ektojnë. Edhe vetë jam trembur pasi e kam lexuar romanin, por tashmë si lexues. Sa herë i kam shtruar vetes pyetjet: Është dashur Mirani dhe bashkëveprimtarët e tij tia vështirësojnë e tia ngatërrojnë aq shumë vetes jetën e tyre, gjegjësisht veprimtarinë e tyre? A mos kanë mundur të zgjedhin një rrugëtim më të thjeshtë dhe më të suksesshëm? Përse është dashur ti bëjnë aq shumë hile njëri-tjetrit? Përse të angazhuarit e UDB-së dhe të strukturave të ngjashme nuk kanë respektuar ligjet përkatëse të kohës, për të mos sharruar deri në krime të rënda e antiligjore, rrjedhimisht përse janë angazhuar deri në kriminalitet ekstrem  atentat ndaj personaliteteve kaq njerëzore, siç ishin Jusufi, Kadriu e Bardhi? Përse veprimtarët patriotë nuk kanë qenë më të ngritur, për të gjetur forma më demokratike të organizimit? Përse panevojshëm i kanë ngatërruar konceptet ideo-politike, kur,

parë nga pozicionimi i tanishëm, duket se duhet ta kenë pasur më të lehtë tia qëllojnë, se si mund të bëhej më lehtë dhe më mirë ajo veprimtari patriotike, sesa si kanë menduar e vepruar? Më këso pyetjesh mund të vazhdohet edhe më. Duke iu përgjigjur pyetjeve të tilla, secili personazh i romanit do të duhej të ndjehej i ndruajtur, për të mos thënë i trembur, siç jeni shprehur ju. Po vjen koha e llogaridhënies për secilin personazh që ndjehet i ndruajtur dhe i frikësuar, para vetes dhe para të tjerëve; ai që ka bërë krime të japë llogari për krime, ai që ka bërë gabime, të japë llogari për gabime, madje edhe ndonjëri të ndjehet i penduar, përse nuk ka menduar e vepruar më mirë e më shumë. Sigurisht, edhe Mirani duhet të ndjehet i ndruajtur: Ka marrë përsipër barrë të rëndë, pa qenë i parapërgatitur, gjegjësisht pa qenë i zoti, për ti dalë zot si duhet e sa duhet.

Republika: Kjo kohë e PASLIBRIT, le ta quaj kështu, çfarë përmbushje (kënaqësie) të ka sjellë?

KELMENDI: Thënë të drejtën, ndjehem sikur kam bërë një si katarsis (çlirim të shpirtit), pasi kam qenë i mbingarkuar me barrë të rëndë, kurse tani sikur po ndjehem i shkarkuar.

Asgjë më të bukur e më të ëmbël ska sesa e vërteta

Republika: Në librin tënd ka lloj-lloj personazhesh, disa prej të cilëve, pavarësisht kamuflazhit të hollë që u ke bërë, disa nga ne nuk e kemi aq vështirë ti identifikojmë. Ndërkohë që edhe më lehtë do ta kenë që aty ta gjejnë veten ata që të mbuluar e gjysmëmbuluar shfaqen gjatë rrëfi mit tënd artistik-memoaristik. Cilat janë reagimet e tyre, pasi që, supozoj, nuk do ta kenë lehtë gjatë asaj cope jetë që atyre u ka mbetur?

KELMENDI: Edhe Miranit mund ti vijë keq për shumë (mos)angazhime të tij, edhe atij i duhet të merret me të kaluarën në pjesën e jetës që i ka mbetur, që do të thotë, edhe Mirani do të më japë llogari mua. Po kështu, edhe personazhet tjera do duhej të ballafaqoheshin me veprimtarinë e tyre. Uroj që tu ketë mbetur njerëzi e mjaftueshme, që ta përpunojnë njerëzishëm të kaluarën e tyre. Edhe për Rezilin ndjej keqardhje, pasi edhe ai nuk do të ishte i tillë, sikur të mos jetonte në atë hapësirë e kohë, gjegjësisht në ato rrethana. Sigurisht, sikur Kosova të mos kishte qenë e robëruar, sikur të mos kishin qenë ato struktura e mekanizma, që i krijon çdo pushtues, edhe ai do të mund të ishte njeri pa këto gjynahe që i mvishen në roman. Sa njerëzore do të kishte qenë, sikur ai vetë ta tregonte publikisht gjithë të vërtetën. Atëherë unë do të kisha treguar mëshirë njerëzore për të, duke u nisur nga fakti, se kolektiviteti ynë (kombi ynë), nuk ka qenë në gjendje ta rrethojë secilin pjesëtar të tij, që të mos rrëshqasë në krime, siç mendoj se ka rrëshqitur Rezili. Sa u përket reagimeve të personazheve, deri tani kam pasur vetëm reagime pozitive. Në përurim të librit ishte i pranishëm edhe Vasili, me të cilin u përqafuam shumë përmallshëm, pasi nuk ishim parë prej kohësh. Letër më ka dërguar edhe bashkëshortja e Kadriut. Me lejen e saj po sjell një pjesë të letrës: Ka kohë (vite) që nuk jemi parë, por ja që bota është e vogël dhe për të gjallët krijohen mundësi në çaste të caktuara kontakti. Në këtë rast kontakti elektronik. Këtë e bëj, pas leximit të veprës tënde historike Atentatet, për të cilën të përgëzoj nga zemra! Edhe njëherë urime! Me të dalë nga shtypi e lexova me një frymë. Pasi jam njëra ndër protagonistet e asaj ngjarjeje makabre që bëri UDB-ja me vrasjen e tre bijve (udhëheqësve të denjë) të Kosovës dhe në disa rrethana kam qenë edhe pjesëmarrëse e drejtpërdrejtë në ato ndodhi para dhe pas vrasjes, nuk u durova pa të shkruar, për të përgëzuar. Të them të drejtën, u ktheva prapa 25 vjet, duke kujtuar e përmalluar dhe plot emocione atë kohë sa të bujshme, aq edhe të dhimbshme, ku ti me spikamë ke paraqitur çdo personazh. Për ato rrethana, ku pjesëmarrëse kam qenë edhe vetë. Vërtet secilin personazh e ke paraqitur të tillë siç pata mundësi ti njihja edhe vetë. Kjo më bën të besoj se edhe ata të cilët nuk pata mundësi ti njihja, i ke paraqitur tamam ashtu siç ishin në realitet, të lidhur me UDBnë jugosllave, për të shkatërruar Lëvizjen...



Ibrahim Kelmendi

Po i mirëpres edhe reagimet kundërshtuese, sulmuese e fyese, edhe për faktin se tani jetojmë në rrethana të çliruara dhe mund të diskutojmë, të debatojmë e të përplasemi publikisht e demokratikisht, rrethana këto që fatkeqësisht nuk i kishim kur na kanë ndodhur gjithë ato përplasje, hile e tragjedi, por edhe suksese, meqë, megjithatë, ia dolëm të formojmë organizatën për të cilën ishim angazhuar dhe kishim vendosur bashkë: Jusufi , Kadriu, Bardhoshi dhe unë.

Gjykimin real do ta bëjë brezi tjetër, pasi ai do jetë i liruar nga subjektivizmi ynë

Republika: Jo vetëm gjatë leximit të veprës, por edhe tashti kam menduar se ti mund të kesh provokuar ortekun me rrëfi min tënd të guximshëm. A mendon se në të ardhshmen mund të kemi edhe nga të tjerë libra të ngjashme mbi veprimtaritë në emigracion?

KELMENDI: Sigurisht. Sa për sqarim, kam botime të gatshme, por nuk i kam botuar, për disa arsye. Arsyeja më kryesorja ka qenë distanca e pamjaftueshme kohore, si në rastin e ngjarjeve që trajtohen në roman. Pata filluar me përgatitje të librave, në të cilët do të trajtoheshin (në pikëpamje publicistike), në mënyrë sa më të kompletuar, gjithë veprimtaria patriotike e emigracionit.

Kur z. Shaban Sinani i bëri recensionin librit për emigracionin e Belgjikës, më pati këshilluar që ta shtyj për më vonë botimin e atij libri. Pra, bëhet fjalë për librin, të cilit i është bërë edhe korrektura gjuhësore dhe është bërë faqosja dhe ai po pret i faqosur (në boca) kohën kur duhet të botohet. Po vetëkuptohet, po pret edhe mundësitë financiare për ta realizuar botimin. Në fazë të përgatitjes janë për secilin shtet të paktën nga një libër dhe të tjerë.

Shpresoj se edhe të tjerët do merren me këtë tematikë, secili nga këndvështrimi i tij, për të kompletuar gjithë tablonë, pasi të paktën një e treta e shqiptarëve janë emigrantë dhe ata kanë dhënë kontribut të gjithanshëm, i cili nuk do të duhej të injorohej. Kurse gjykimin real do ta bëjë brezi tjetër, pasi ai do jetë i liruar nga subjektivizmi ynë. Atij brezi do tia lehtësojmë punën vlerësuese, nëse i përgatisim sa më shumë informacion dhe analiza, qofshin këto edhe subjektive.

Arkivi më i saktë është vetë populli

Republika: Një ditë do të hapen dosjet, ku secili do të ketë mundësi, si në Slloveni, bie fjala, që të ketë qasje në dosjen që ka mundur ta ketë mbajtur për të Shërbimi i Sigurimit të Shtetit, apo ndryshe policia politike komuniste e njohur si UDB. Kur kihet parasysh se dosje të tilla janë bartur në Beograd, a mund të imagjinosh rrëmujën që do të shkaktonte kthimi i tyre në Kosovë dhe hapja e tyre për publikun?

KELMENDI: Nëse Beogradi nuk do të demokratizohet, atëherë duhet pritur se dosjet do të manipulohen e do të sajohen, varësisht nga nevojat politike ditore, për ti shërbyer politikës se tyre nacionaliste. E vetmja mundësi për tju kundërvënë spekulimeve hileqare është trajtimi i tyre nga ekspertët. Zhvillimi i shkencës ka shkuar deri atje, sa të konstatojë saktësisht se kur është përpiluar një shkresë, gjegjësisht një dosje. Prandaj dhe duhet të shfaqim rezerva, kur ata do ti servirin. Kurse arkivi më i saktë është vetë populli, pasi secilit individ ai ia di veprimtarinë konkrete, që do thotë se rrethi ku jam angazhuar unë e di se cili kam qenë dhe çfarë kam bërë. Disa kujdestarë janë interesuar më herët ta bombardojnë opinionin me dezinformata, por në fund të fundit, mua asnjë dezinformatë nuk do të më irriton për atë që e kam njohur personalisht.

Republika: Njëri nga personazhet e tua, në Rambuje, gjatë mbajtjes së Konferencës, me pretendimin e njohësit të historisë, për të mos thënë se propagandonte, tregonte me shembuj se ne si komb mund të kemi perspektiva vetëm nën farë perandorish. Tregonte për perandorët bizantinë e romakë me origjinë ilire-shqiptare, për pashallarë turq po ashtu të rrënjëve tona kombëtare dhe vinte te kulmi: arritja mu në krye të shtetit jugosllav të shqiptarëve nga Kosova si kuadro federative. Përfundimin nuk e kishe vështirë ta nxirrje: të rrinim ende me Serbinë sepse aty, donte të linte të kuptohej, mund të shkëlqejmë më mirë si komb!!!

KELMENDI: Ai ka shpërdoruar të drejtën e lirisë së të shprehurit të mendimit, edhe pse spekulimi dhe falsifikimi, ose pozicionimi kundër lirisë së kombit tënd, nuk mund të arsyetohen me liri të mendimit.

LPK-ja në Bruksel nuk e pranoi në gjirin e saj Enver Hadrin

Republika: Edhe në librat edhe në intervistat është vënë re një guxim i mirëfilltë që ti çmitizosh disa fi gura të emigracionit, të cilat tanimë kanë dhe lapidarë dhe një literaturë të tërë himnizuese për ta. Me pak fjalë, edhe një herë: Kush ishte Enver Hadri?

KELMENDI: Nuk di të ketë bërë ndokush lapidar për Enver Hadrin, i cili edhe do të mund ta kishte merituar para Vebi Ibrahimit (të cilit i është ngritur një në fshatin Uglar të Gjilanit dhe shkollës aty i është vënë emri i tij). Nga këndvështrimi im, i ndjeri Enver Hadri ka qenë personalitet i dyzuar, tepër kundërthënës. Nuk më kanë penguar (dez)informatat e përfoljet se ai u shërben njëkohësisht Sigurimit shqiptar dhe UDB-së jugosllave. Unë kam qenë i prirë të vlerësoj kontributin e përditshëm të secilit.

Ta zëmë, kur Sekretari i parë i ambasadës jugosllave në Bon, z. Shefqet Hashani, na përkrahte gjatë formimit të Klubit shqiptar në Düsseldorf (Dyseldorf), ne e mirëpritnim, edhe pse ai ishte një krye-udbash zyrtar, ndërsa na hidhëronte kundërvënia e korrespondentit të atëhershëm të gazetës Rilindja.

Të kthehem edhe një herë te Enver Hadri. Gjatë viteve të fundit Lëvizja ka bashkëpunuar me të, por duke e mbajtur në distancë, pra i jepnim të dhëna për gjendjen në Kosovë që ai ti plasonte dhe kaq. Lutjes së tij për ta pranuar në Lëvizje nuk i përgjigjeshim, sepse anëtarët e Lëvizjes në Bruksel nuk e pranonin.

Në fund gjykuam se ai e pagoi me jetë vendimin e guximin e vonuar për të dalë nga tutela e UDB-së, prandaj u angazhuam tia bëjmë një varrim pompoz kur atë e vranë kriminelët serbë. Kurse mitizimi, se ishte intelektual, bënte shumë veprimtari patriotike, kishte lidhje të mira me strukturat politike në Bruksel e Strasburg, është vetëm mitizim, i prodhuar dhe i fryrë kryesisht nga padronët e tij në fillim dhe më vonë nga ata që dëshiruan të përfitonin individualisht nga vrasja e tij. Sigurisht edhe nga të painformuarit. Po më lejuat, do ti bëja një lloj vlerësimi matematikor angazhimit të tij. Guximi dhe vendimi i tij për të dalë nga tutela e shërbimeve inteligjente jugosllave, përfitimi politik nga vrasja dhe gjatë varrimit të tij (nëse mund të shprehem kaq teknikisht), i kompensojnë me mbi 50 për qind dëmet e tij të viteve të 80-a. Prandaj unë do ta klasifikoja më shumë pozitiv sesa negativ.

Republika: Po Vehbi Ibrahimi?

KELMENDI: Për këtë njeri, si edhe për të ndjerin Musa Hoti, në rivarrimet e të cilëve qe angazhuar edhe TMK-ja, nuk diskutoj me dëshirë, pasi në hapësirë e kohë i kam urryer për veprimtari të tyre të dendura kriminale. Vetëm kur do të më ofrohen argumente të tjera për kundër, që unë nuk i kam ditur, do të ndërroja qëndrim dhe tu kërkoja falje publike.

Republika: Një pyetje tjetër: A ka pasur dhe sa mund ta ketë pasur UDB-ja në dorën e saj politikën kadrovike në lëvizjet atdhetare të emigracionit?

KELMENDI: Përgjigjja e saktë do të dalë kur do të hapen arkivat, por parë nga distanca e sotme, duke analizuar veprimtarinë e disa veprimtarëve, them se UDB-ja mund ti ketë futur hundët në radhët patriotike të mërgatës, më shumë sesa dëshirojmë të dyshojmë. Sigurisht, do kishim bërë më shumë, sikur të kishim qenë në gjendje të minimizonim dobësitë tona, për të përballuar luftën speciale që na bënte UDB-ja, sidomos luftën që e bënte përmes të ashtuquajturit organizim të legalizuar pluralist gjatë viteve të 90-ta.

Republika: Doni të thoni se LDK-ja e Diasporës kishte brenda njerëz të UDB-së?

KELMENDI: Në trendin (euforinë), për mendimin tim të inskenuar në Beograd, pothuajse gjithë pjesëtarët (informatorët) e UDB-së dorëzuan librezat partiake të Lidhjes së Komunistëve të Kosovës dhe u anëtarësuan në LDK-në (popullore). E njëjta eufori ndodhi edhe në Perëndim.

Sa për informim, Programin, Statutin dhe fletë-anëtarësimin në LDK i kam shtypur e shumëzuar për herë të parë unë (të përpunuar mirë grafikisht) dhe kam angazhuar që të shpërndahen në demonstratë të LPK-së në Bon në fillim të vitit 1990. Gjykoja se duhej të ndihmohej që të organizohej edhe në Perëndim, për të angazhuar bashkatdhetarët që frikësoheshin të angazhohen në LPK. Pata vepruar kështu, edhe pse kisha dyshime se riorganizimet në Kosovë nuk ishin autentike. Ai riorganizim po ndodhte në kohën kur Lidhja e Komunistëve të Kosovës, Lidhja Socialiste, Lidhja e grave, Lidhja e Rinisë, etj., deri diku i kishin dalë nga kontrolli pushtetit të centralizuar monist në Beograd. Tani, po themelohej një LDK, që duhej të përfshinte gjithë popullin dhe në mënyrë të centralizuar, të kanalizuar dhe të kontrolluar duhej të menaxhohej revolta popullore e vitin 1989. Dhe fatkeqësisht ajo ndodhi. Revolta e rrebelimi aktiv i vitit 1989 u futën në arkivolin që mbante mbishkrimin LDK.

Megjithatë, po ndihmoja LDK-në që të shtrihej edhe në Perëndim, edhe pse Programi i saj binte ndesh me këmbënguljet e deputetëve të Kosovës në Kuvendin federativ, të cilët po mundoheshin të mbronin diskualifikimin juridik e politik të Konferencës së Bujanit, të cilin e kërkonin deputet serb, në kohën kur Programi i LDK-së ishte pozicionuar kundër vendimeve të Konferencës se Bujanit, etj.

Shkurt e shqip, në LDK nuk ishin infiltruar njerëz të UDB-së, por ata ishin ndër bashkëthemeluesit kryesorë të saj dhe ata ia përcaktonin kahen ideo-politike e organizative.

Sa herë bashkëveprimtarët më kishin informuar, se e kishin parë UDB-ashin famëkeq, Selim Brosha, të vizitonte Kryetarin e LDK-së në Gjermani, z. Hafi z Gagica, në zyrat e kësaj Lidhjeje në Shtutgart. Dhe kjo nuk ndodhte fshehurazi, por me një soj fodullëku, për të dëshmuar për rrethanat e kthesat e reja që po ndodhnin në Kosovë e jashtë.

Në fillim UDB-ja shfrytëzonte edhe dobësitë e paaftësitë tona organizative

Republika: Çishte ajo punë: Iknin nga burgjet, apo thjesht vinin në Gjermani a Zvicër dhe hop! bëheshin liderë të organizatave me emërtime patriotikeçlirimtare!

KELMENDI: Në fillim nuk kishim të dhëna dhe mundësi për tu mbrojtur nga të tillët, sepse UDB-ja, nëpërmjet atentateve, na e kishte zënë hapin. Pastaj, ata i shfrytëzonin edhe dobësitë e paaftësitë tona organizative, fillestare. Më vonë kaluam në ekstrem tjetër. Vinin nga Kosova kuadro të sprovuar patriotikisht, na afroheshin, ne (disa drejtues të Lëvizjes) i denigronim ata duke i detyruar të bëhen anëtarë të thjeshtë në bazë, siç shpreheshim atëherë, ose nuk i afronim fare, nëse ata ishin më të kualifikuar intelektualisht.

Republika: Në emigracion, pos punëve të mëdha në dobi të Kosovës, ka pasur me shumicë intrigë. Ka pasur edhe përcjellje të njerëzve të thjeshtë dhe të dëlirë duke shpifur për ta se gjoja nga një kabinë telefonike në Zürich, Düseldorf a Gjenevë ishin dëgjuar të përmendin emra të ndryshëm që intriguesit i lidhnin me personazhe konkrete në hierarkinë e policisë sekrete jugosllave. Ju udhëheqja, bie fjala e LPK-së, e keni toleruar një gjë të tillë, madje e keni praktikuar. Kështu punëtorët sezonalë shantazhoheshin jo vetëm nga UDB-ja e Jugosllavisë por edhe nga njëfarë maniri udbesk përbrenda lëvizjeve të emigracionit...

KELMENDI: Sindromi i frikës ishte gjithandej, pasi UDB-së i kishte dale nami si e gjithëpranishme. Në fakt ai ka qenë shërbim i fuqishëm dhe për këtë të bindin shumë edhe vrasjet e pasluftës në Kosovë, pavarësisht pranisë së forcave ndërkombëtare dhe shumë shërbimeve inteligjente. Raste konkrete, që aludoni ju, nuk po më kujtohen.

Qysh në vitin 1978 UDBja e kishte filluar atë fushatë dhe donte ta

shpërbënte veprimtarinë tonë të organizuar

Republika: Mund të them, për aq sa mbaj mend, se një ndër figurat më të përfolura, në përmasat e saj shpeshherë negative e diskredituese jashtë çdo logjike, ke qenë ti vetë. Ku ndizej e kush e ndizte atë zjarr aq të madh të dyshimeve?

KELMENDI: Besoj, përgjigjen e dini vetë. Por, meqë po kërkoni të përgjigjem unë, atëherë ajo fushatë ishte e koordinuar nga UDBja. Qysh në vitin 1978 ajo e kishte filluar atë fushatë dhe e kishte intensifikuar në prag dhe sidomos pas atentateve, pasi qëllimi ishte që të shpërbëjë veprimtarinë tonë të organizuar, meqë duhet të ketë parashikuar se do kishte ndikim të madh, po u lejua të konsolidohej e të rritej. Koha dëshmoi se ne e përballuam atë dhe bëmë maksimumin e mundshëm. Sigurisht, do kishim bërë më shumë, sikur të kishim qenë në gjendje të minimizonim dobësitë tona, për të përballuar luftën speciale që na bënte UDB-ja, sidomos luftën që e bënte nëpërmjet të ashtuquajturit organizim të legalizuar pluralist gjatë viteve të 90-a, si e thash edhe më heret.

Evropa ka qenë mirë e informuar për gjendjen dhe padrejtësitë në Kosovë,

por i ka munguar vullneti i mirë për të mbajtur qëndrim të drejtë

Republika: Edhe në librin tënd edhe në intervistat, ke vlerësuar si më të ngritur emigracionin në Zvicër në raport me atë të Gjermanisë, ndërkohë që pothuajse nuk i ke lënë farë peshe atij në Belgjikë. Pse?

KELMENDI: Kjo mbase ka ndodhur edhe për shkak të madhësisë numerike të imigrantëve në këto vende. Këto dy emigracione ishin më me ndikim në Kosovë e Maqedoni, ngase kishin lidhje më të ngushta më vendlindjen. Në Belgjikë ishte emigracion më i vogël dhe më i shkëputur, parë thjeshtë edhe në relacion të ndihmave sociale, pasi nëpërmjet këtyre ndihmave emigracioni mund të ushtronte ndikim më të madh në vendlindje.

Lëvizja po përqëndrohej për të rritur angazhimin çlirimtar në Kosovë. Disa individë në Bruksel, që angazhoheshin individualisht, mendonin se rol të madh kishte angazhimi i tyre individual në takime me personalitete politike të Brukselit, informimi i tyre nga këta individë.

Unë përfaqësoja konceptin, se ato personalitete e njihnin më mirë gjendjen në Kosovë sesa individët që përpiqeshin ti informonin ata, pasi për atë punë ata kishin të angazhuar shërbime e struktura të shumta profesionale. Prandaj, ata nuk ia mbanin anën e Kosovës, jo pse nuk e dinin të vërtetën, por sepse nuk donin. Ata ishin të prirë të përkrahnin më të fortin  Serbinë, meqë kjo do tu kushtonte më lirë. Mendoja se vetëm aftësimi ynë, për të përballuar e për ta provokuar sa më shumë Serbinë, do ti detyronte ndërkombëtarët që të ndërrojnë qëndrimin. Nuk besoja në konceptin, se me lobim do ta mundim Serbinë, pasi dija se ajo ishte shumë herë më përpara, me kuadro, me lidhje e me financa. Të vetmin shans kishim gjendjen në terren. Për këto shkaqe dhe të tjerat që nuk po i përmend me këtë rast, nuk i kam dhënë peshë emigracionit të Brukselit, për çka duhet tu kërkoj që tani falje bashkëveprimtarëve atje, që ishin të organizuar në Këshillin e LPK-së në Bruksel. Ata, brenda mundësive të tyre, kanë kontribuar shumë, por jo sa dëshironim dhe jo aq sa të kishin ndikim më të madh në atë emigracion.

Ndoshta shpjegimet në të ardhmen do të ma ndryshojnë mendimin, por jo disa propaganda të individëve, të cilët, - më fal për fjalorin, - mendojnë se sa herë kanë pordhë në Bruksel, kanë lëshuar nga një bombë atomike.

Nga përvoja personale di, personalitetet politike që kam takuar në Evropë, kanë qenë mirë të informuar për gjendjen dhe padrejtësitë në Kosovë, por u ka munguar vullneti i mirë për të mbajtur qëndrim të drejtë, pasi kishin për bazë vetëm interesat e tyre të ngushta shtetërore. Edhe sot, të tillë pushtetarë evropianë dinë se, më të fituar materialisht janë nëse përkrahin Serbinë dhe jo Kosovën, por fatmirësisht, sundimtarët e atëhershëm demokratë amerikanë (Clinton, Ollbrajt, Clark e të tjerë përkrahës të doktrinës dhe angazhimit të tyre), i imponuan Evropës dhe botës edhe drejtësinë humanitare. UÇK-ja nga toka, ata nga qielli, e nxorën Serbinë nga Kosova. Këtyre, shqiptarët që dinë të vlerësojnë lirinë e tyre elementare, gjegjësisht lirimin nga pushtimi serb, duhet tu jenë gjithherë mirënjohës.

Përplasjet kryesore i kishim në mes vete, vetë brezi ynë

Republika: Në emigracion ka pasur një ndeshje gjeneratash: Emigracioni i Kosovës (kupto ai i viseve shqiptare nën Jugosllavi) përballë atij të vjetrit nga Shqipëria. As 28 nëntori nuk i bashkonte, sepse haheshit për flamurin. Pastaj grindeshit rreth përparësive si: a më parë duhet rrëzuar Enver Hoxha apo të çlirohet Kosova. Si i shpjegon këto nga kjo distancë kohore?

KELMENDI: E para, kur kanë filluar lëvizjet tona në vitet e 80-a, ai emigracion, në kuptimin patriotik e politik, pothuajse nuk ekzistonte. Në njëfarë forme ai ishte shkrirë në veten e tij, pasi brezi i dytë i tij nuk donte tia dinte për angazhim të baballarëve. Shikuar nga ky këndvështrim, ndonjë përplasje serioze politike e ideore nuk kemi pasur, pos ndonjë përplasjeje simbolike, pa peshë. Pra, emigracioni i vjetër politik në vitet e 80-a nuk ka qenë faktor, por vetëm fiksion. Përplasjet kryesore i kishim në mes vete, vetë brezi ynë, sepse UDB-ja dhe naiviteti ynë na impononte luftë politike e ideore, ta zëmë se si të festohet, me flamur me yll, ose pa yll, me fotografi të Enverit ose pa të, me fotografi të Titos në klube shqiptare ose pa fotografi , me cilët flamuj të dalim në demonstrata, etj.

Fondin 3 përqindësh e pati përvetësuar e tjetërsuar gjatë dhe pas lufte

pseudo-kryeministri Bukoshi

Republika: Emigrantët janë mjelë nga shumëkush. Mjelja më herët ka qenë siç ka qenë, pare në kapuç, ndërsa në fillim të viteve 90 ajo u bë institucionale. Pasi që kam lexuar se do të flasësh për keqpërdorime fondesh, nisja me këtë intervistë!

KELMENDI: Fillimisht një sqarim: Lëvizja nuk e ka mjelë emigracionin me të holla të hedhura në kapuç e në paketa, siç na kanë përfolur strukturat afër UDB-së dhe ndonjë i painformuar. Veprimtarinë patriotike e kemi mbajtur me vetëkontribut dhe me ndihma të simpatizuesve të angazhimeve tona.

Sa u përket fondeve, nuk është tematikë që mund të sqarohet nëpërmjet intervistave. Bazuar në përcaktimin tim, të drejtë institucionale shtetërore për të kërkuar llogari, mediat mund të kërkojnë vetëm për Fondin e Republikës së Kosovës, pasi në atë Fond emigrantët kanë qenë të detyruar të paguajnë tatim (3 për qind nga të ardhurat). Atë Fond e pati përvetësuar e tjetërsuar para, gjatë dhe pas Lufte pseudo-kryeministri Bukoshi.

Sa i përket Fondit Vendlindja thërret, ai ka qenë Fond i Lëvizjes dhe i UÇK-së, në të cilin është derdhur vetëm ndihma vullnetare (dhe jo tatimi) dhe prandaj mediat sikur nuk kanë aq shumë të drejtë morale për të kërkuar sqarime e llogari. Vërtet, unë kam qenë krye-përgjegjës për këtë Fond në Gjermani dhe si përgjegjës i dytë, pas të ndjerit dhe të lavdishmit Jashar Salihu, për gjithë Fondin Vendlindja thërret. Kam mëdyshje se kujt dhe kur jam i detyruar ti jap llogari. Sigurisht, disa shpërdorues të mjeteve të këtij Fondi i kam nën ivestigim (vëzhgim), se si po sillen tani; Të dhënat për ta i kam të gatshme, por do ti publikoj kur unë e gjykoj se është koha, ose, në ndonjë rast fatkeq, do ti publikojnë ata që ua kam dhënë ti ruajnë këto shënime.

LPK-ja e sotme nuk është LPK-ja e para Kuvendit të Prizrenit 1999

Republika: Tash nuk je në asnjë parti politike. LPK-së i ke thënë lamtumirë qysh më 1999 në Prizren. Tash më intereson që për lexuesit e rinj dhe për ata që mund të kenë harruar, të më thuash se gjatë gjithë karrierës tënde të gjatë, me cilat figura politike ke qenë në udhëheqje, si i ke parë ata dikur, si i shihje dje, si i sheh sot?

KELMENDI: Fillimisht një sqarim: LPK-së nuk ia kam dhënë unë lamtumirën, por Kuvendi legjitim i vitit 1999 në Prizren. Ai Kuvend pati vendosu që kjo Organizatë meritore të shpërbëhet dhe anëtarët e saj, kush sipas përcaktimit individual ideor e politik (meqë Lëvizja kishte përbërje pluraliste), të organizohen në parti politike. Partia e tanishme e LPK-së nuk është LPK-ja e para atij Kuvendi. Këta që e kanë formuar këtë parti, nuk kishin të drejtë morale dhe juridike, të formonin këtë parti-lëvizje me këtë emër, meqë këtë të drejtë ua ndalon vendimi i atij Kuvendi.

Sa u përket figurave politike, po ta dija për kë konkretisht e keni fjalën, do tju jepja përgjigje konkrete.

Meqë nuk jeni konkretizuar, atëherë edhe mua më mbetet të jap përgjigje të përgjithësuar. Nëse i keni parasysh figurat politike, të cilat unë i kisha bashkëveprimtarë, atëherë me keqardhje më duhet të përgjigjem, se ndaj disave ndjehem i zhgënjyer, sidomos ndaj disave që u angazhuan në politikë. Mendoj se të tillët nuk e përballuan tundimin e famës së papritur, në ndonjë rast edhe të pamerituar, por të imponuar mekanikisht, nuk e përballuan tundimin e pushtetit dhe të pasurimit të pamerituar.

Republika: UÇK-ja ka dalë nga LPK-ja, më vonë a mund të thuhet se ajo në njëfarë mënyre udhëheqjes së lartë të LPK-së i doli nga dora?

KELMENDI: Keni të drejtë, Ushtrinë Çlirimtare të Kosovës e ka themeluar LPK-ja, është përkujdesë me përkushtim për rritjen dhe konsolidimin e saj. Përgjithësisht, LPK-ja e ka ruajtur primatin e drejtimit të UÇK-së në aspektin politik, e ka menaxhuar sektorin e saj të logjistikës. Disa segmente të fraksionizuara të UÇK-së qenë pavarësuar nga LPK, edhe pse drejtues të atyre fraksioneve vazhdonin të ishin në struktura të LPK-së. Më konkretisht, bëhet fjalë për disa individë, që u interesonte pasurimi financiar dhe krijimi i karrierës se tyre politike në llogari të UÇK-së.

Republika: Komandantët e UÇK-së kanë qenë kuadro të LPK-së apo jo?

KELMENDI: Për aq sa jam unë i informuar, të gjithë komandantet e zonave dhe pothuajse të gjithë komandantet e niveleve të dyta e të treta kanë qenë anëtarë të LPK-së.

Republika: Nga kjo distancë kohe si e shpjegoni ju përpjekjen e asokohshme për ta vënë UÇK-në nën ombrellë të FARK-ut e të Qeverisë së Kosovës me seli në Bon?

KELMENDI: Insistimi për ta vënë UÇK-në nën kontroll, gjoja në emër të institucionalizimeve, ishte vetëm një përpjekje hileçare për ta zhbërë UÇK-në. Ato pseudo-institucione, pseudo-kryeministri dhe pseudo-presidenti, ishin kundërshtarët më të rreptë të UÇK-së. Por, fatmirësisht ndodhi e kundërta. UÇK-ja krijoi marrëdhënie të mrekullueshme me Shtabin e FARK-ut nga shtatori i vitit 1998...

Republika: Ju e keni njohur dhe e keni kontaktuar Ibrahim Rugovën. Pse nuk mund të merreshit vesh me të?

KELMENDI: Nga ana jonë me kohë ia kemi ofruar bashkëpunimin. Atij, me gjasë i ka mjaftuar vetja e tij dhe idhullimi që i kanë bërë turmat...

Republika: Hysen Gërvalla një kohë të gjatë kërkonte që ju të sqaronit rrethanat e vrasjes së vëllezërve të tij dhe të Kadri Zekës. Tash kur ju kini nxjerre argumente në disa qindra faqe, si e keni parë reagimin e tij, respektivisht lutjen që ju të ju ruajnë si dëshmitar...

KELMENDI: Fillimisht dëshiroj ta falënderoj për mirëpritje të romanit nga ana e tij. Kurse thirrjen e tij për të më ruajtur mua, e kam mirëprit si tepër normale, pasi e ka bërë z. Hysen Gërvalla. Nga ai nuk mund të priten mendime e sjellje më njerëzore, pasi i mungon përgatitja dhe kultura përkatëse. Nga ata që e kanë përcjellë Kuvendin (e grushteve...) të LDK-së, e kanë parë se çfarë shamataxhiu është dhe tek tani mund të më kuptojnë, se çfarë zullumi më ka bërë ky burrrrrr gjatë viteve...

------------------

XHAFER SHATRI PËR RIZA SALIHUN

Kështu ndodhi edhe me rastin e atentatit kundër Vëllezërve Gërvalla e Kadri Zekës. U ngrit një pluhur i tillë dezinformatash sa që nuk errësoi vetëm mërgatën por edhe krejt Kosovën. Ky pluhur vazhdon të ndotë ambientin politik shqiptar edhe sot pas njëzet vitesh nga atentati. Lakohen emra njerëzish, kryesisht shqiptarë. Në këtë ka ndikuar edhe bashkëfajësia e organeve gjermane për këtë rast, sepse ato menjëherë pas atentatit madje edhe nëpërmjet shtypit nxorën dhe arrestuan si të dyshimtë kryesor për atentatin një refugjatë shqiptar nga Kosova, konkretisht Riza Salihun, duke publikuar në media edhe fotografi në e tij, gjë që dëshmon se sektori i UDB-së për dezinformim, kishte kryer punën në mënyrë të përkryer.



Riza Salihu

Riza Salihu, një refugjat entuziast nga Mushtishti i Therandës, krahas aktivitetit atdhetar ka qenë i angazhuar, si jo pak të rinj të Kosovës, edhe nga ana e Ambasadës shqiptare në Vjenë, ku ishte qendra e sigurimit të shtetit për Evropën Perëndimore, për të propaganduar politikën e shtetit shqiptar dhe për të informuar për çdo gjë që sheh e që dëgjon, jo vetëm në mjediset e mërgatës shqiptare në Gjermani.

Në këtë veprimtari Rizah Salihu si duket ka qenë edhe më tepër si i përpiktë e i përkushtuar.

Shkas për arrestimin e tij ka qenë fakti se ai gjoja i ka hapur kutinë postare (Postfachun) Jusuf Gërvallës, për ta kontrolluar dhe për të informuar Qendrën e Sigurimit shqiptar në Vjenë. Jusufi gjoja e ka kuptuar këtë dhe i ka informuar shokët e tij? Apo se policia gjermane e ka ndalur

me një rast dhe i ka gjetur një revole

Se Riza Salihu mund të ketë pasur konflikte me grupet e tjera politike në mërgim, kjo nuk është për tu çuditur, sepse nxitja e grindjeve dhe përçarjeve në mërgatë ka qenë një metodë klasike e sigurimit shqiptar për ta kontrolluar edhe mërgatën e Kosovës, e cila ditë e më tepër fitonte në peshë me rolin dhe mundësitë e saj. Rizah Salihun organet hetuese gjermane e mbajtën në burg rreth 5 muaj. Por Riza Salihu nuk ka qenë i implikuar në vrasjen e vëllezërve Gërvalla dhe Kadri Zekës, ai më tepër ka rënë viktimë e veprimeve speciale të UDB-së gjatë fshehjes së gjurmëve të krimit në Untergruppenbach.

Revista  Pasqyra, Nr. 61, 2002

(Ribotuar në revistën REPUBLIKA, nr. 5/2007, në fund të faqës ku mbaron intervista me Ibrahim Kelmendin)

  Kthehu ne fillim

______________________________________ 

Letra e Saime Isufit personazhe e romanit Atentatet -

dërguar autorit të librit Ibrahim Kelmendi

SAIME ISUFI:SECILIN PERSONAZH E KE PARAQITUR TË TILLË SIÇ PATA

 MUNDËSI T´I NJIHJA EDHE VETË



Saime Jusufi (personazhe e romanit / bashkëshortja e Kadri Zekës)

I nderuar Ibrahim, Ka kohë (vite) që nuk jemi parë, por ja që bota është e vogël dhe për të gjallët krijohen mundësi kontakti. Në këtë rast kontakti elektronik. Këtë e bëj, pas leximit të veprës tënde historike "Atentatet", për të cilën të përgëzoj nga zemra! Edhe njëherë urime!

Me të dalë nga shtypi e lexova me një frymë. Pasi jam njëra ndër protagonistet e asaj ngjarjeje makabre që bëri UDB-a me vrasjen e tre bijve (udhëheqësve të denjë) të Kosovës dhe në disa rrethana kam qenë edhe pjesëmarrëse direkte në ato ndodhi para dhe pas vrasjes, nuk u durova pa të shkruar, për të përgëzuar.

Të them të drejtën, u ktheva prapa 25 vjet, duke kujtuar e përmalluar dhe plot emocione atë kohë sa të bujshme, aq edhe të dhimbshme, ku ti me spikamë ke paraqitur çdo personazh. Për ato rrethana, ku pjesëmarrëse kam qenë edhe vetë, vërtetë secilin personazh e ke paraqitur të tillë siç pata mundësi t'i njihja edhe vetë.

Kjo më bën të besoj se edhe ata të cilët nuk pata mundësi t'i njihja, i ke paraqitur tamam ashtu siç ishin në realitet, të lidhur me UDB-në jugosllave, për të shkatërruar lëvizjen...

(Mail-letër, 05.03.2007)



&

Fragmente nga letra elektronike e Ramiz Kelmendit (14.03.2007):

() Librin e kam marre bashke me "Fokusin", sapo ka dale. Edhe e kam lexuar. () Si pune e pare, mund te te them se me ke habitur - jo pak! - me stilin, ta quaj romanesk, te librit.D.m.th., me ke gezuar, ta kam pelqyer.

 E dyta, libri lexohet me nje fryme, edhe pse, perkunder natyres sate, si te njoh une, d.m.th. qe nuk nguron fare t'i thuash te bardhes e bardhe dhe te zezez e seze, kesaj here me ka munguar kjo kurajo jotja duke u fshehur pas emrave te trilluar (me ndonje perjashtim). () Libri ka nevoje per nje lekture me te mire. ()

Kthehu ne fillim

________________________

Flet veprimtari Ibrahim Kelmendi Pa dorëza për gazetën Express

E NJOH VRASËSIN E JUSUF GËRVALLËS



Ai që vrau Jusuf Gërvallën jeton në Kosovë, në një fshat të komunës së Suharekës. Është shqiptar dhe e ka emrin Rezil, thotë Ibrahim Kelmendi në intervistën ekskluzive për gazetën Express.

Intervistoi: Nebih Maxhuni

Prishtinë, më 11 e 12 mars 2007

Prishtinë,10 mars  Ibrahim Kelmendi. Për gjeneratën e re ky emër sthotë asgjë. Ndoshta as që e dinë se çfarë ka bërë ky njeri për jetën e tyre. I harruar për shumë kohë në jetën e diasporës, numërohet se ka qenë idealisti i parë i së majtës shqiptare jashtë Kosovës dhe Shqipërisë. Është ndër të paktë shqiptarë të diasporës që ka pas guxim të vishet me xhins dhe në një mënyrë a tjetër ka jetuar me jetën e studentëve gjermanë. Për dallim nga të tjerët ai ka mundur të socializohet në jetën gjermane dhe në jetën e tij ka nxitur polemika dhe debate pikërisht për shkak se nuk ka jetuar vetëm jetën e refugjatit ose të punëtorit të krahut në Gjermani.

Ka qenë njeriu i parë që ka thyer heshtjen prej kohësh për meritokracinë e diasporës dhe ka botuar të dhëna interesante duke anashkaluar distancën historike dhe duke përshkruar gjëra të rrezikshme për procesin i cili ende ska përfunduar.

Si mik i afërt i Jusuf Gërvallës, ai mori guximin ta përshkruajë tërë realitetin e asaj kohe, duke mos kursyer persona dhe personazhe. Libri i tij i titulluar Atentatet, përfaqëson një rrezik në vete për të vërtetën e asaj kohe.


Vazhdon

----------


## Llapi

Libri në një mënyrë përfaqëson edhe karakterin e hapur dhe shumë të përfolur të Ibrahim Kelmendit, i cili, si shumë herë ka dalë jashtë kornizave të “qytetarit” të diasporës. Shpeshherë, i ngarkuar me teza konspirative gjatë jetës së tij, ai ikën nga ajo hapësirë në librin e tij dhe ballafaqon fakte dhe emra pa hezituar fare se mund të krijojë situata të pakëndshme në jetën kosovare edhe ashtu të rëndë dhe konspirative.

Thotë që e njeh atentatorin e Jusuf Gërvallës, i cili jeton në një fshat të komunës së Suharekës. I bën shenja dhe ia heq elozhet politike

dhe meritën folklorike edhe miteve në diasporë, siç thotë ai, të ngritura artificialisht. Ndryshe, nga tjerët, e sheh figurën e Enver Hadrit dhe Vehbi Ibrahimit, duke i përshkruar ata si njerëz me merita të dyshimta.

Libri ,“Atentatet”, duhet të jetë vetëm një pjesë e së vërtetës të cilën Ibrahim Kelmendi, ish udhëheqës i Fondit “Vendlindja thërret” dhe njeriu që ka propozuar që LPK-ja të ketë fundin e saj historik në vitin 1999 në kongresin e rregullt në Prizren, sepse e vërteta tjetër duhet të shpaloset pas intervistës që i ka dhënë gazetës Express.

Ai flet atë që rrallë kush guxon ta thotë.

Express: Pyetja e cila është shumë dilematike për secilin që ju njeh, për shembull gjeneratat e vjetrat, jo të rejat. Pse libri “Atentatet”? Ke thënë që libri do të bëhet krejt në një kohë më të qetë. Pse tani ky libër? Është ky dëshpërim i juaji me të kaluarën dhe të tashmen?



Ballina e librit“Atentatet“

Ibrahim Kelmendi : E para, romanin nuk e kam publikuar deri tani, sepse kam menduar që duhet një distancë kohore, që unë si autor të mund të reflektoj për atë që është bërë në mërgatë, e dyta, kam menduar se publikimi i mëhershëm do të dëmtonte luftën, veprimtarinë çlirimtare, gjegjësisht nuk do i bënte mirë asaj veprimtarie. Tani kam gjykuar që një çerek shekulli është distancë e mjaftueshme dhe mund të thuhen të vërtetat, pa dëmtuar luftën dhe pa qenë i penguar nga subjektivizmi.

Express: Pse ky dekonspirim pas 25 vitesh edhe pse ju jeni njeri nga ata që i keni ditur këto gjëra, i keni njohur situatat, e keni njohur diasporën dhe njerëzit atje...?

Ibrahim Kelmendi: Mosdekonspirimi i deritanishëm i atyre që kanë ndodhur është varur edhe nga ndikimi i amanetit apo porosisë se Jusuf Gervallës, i cili ka thënë: “Nëse dorasi është shqiptar, mos u zbuloftë kurrë!” Ne secili kemi një konstrukt social, i cili na bën të respektojmë amanetin, gjegjësisht porosinë e fundit. Pastaj, po të thuheshin në kohë këto të vërteta, do kishim përplasje të mëdha, do na shkonte koha duke u marrë me qërim hesapesh në mes nesh.

Express: E përmendet mitin. Heshtja për një kohë kaq të gjatë ka krijuar mite të diasporës. Njëri nga ato mite keni qenë edhe ju. Ju keni qenë i gjithëfuqishëm, por realisht jeni njeri i rëndomtë. Është krijuar miti për Jusuf Gërvallën. Po e lexove librin tuaj, do shihet se të gjithë ata njerëz kanë bërë jetë normale dhe kanë bërë një veprimtari patriotike prej distancës. Si e shikon ju këtë çështje tash?

Ibrahim Kelmendi : Se vërtetë kemi qenë njerëz të rëndomtë. Mua më pengon kur njerëzit mitizohen dhe u zmadhohen angazhimet e tyre. Në botë të qytetëruar angazhimi patriotik e çlirimtar do të shihej si punë normale. Pse, ta zëmë, ka nevoje të lavdërohet një bujk që ka punuar në arën e tij, pasi ka bërë një punë normale. Njësoj e vlerësoj edhe angazhimin patriotik. Prandaj zmadhimet, këto krekosje të njerëzve, nuk janë të shëndetshme. Një angazhim për të fituar sa më shumë liri nuk ka përse të zmadhohet e lavdërohet deri në mitizim. Unë e gjykojë angazhimin tonë si angazhim tepër të përgjegjshëm e qytetar. Dhe prandaj dëshira ime ka qenë dhe është, që të demitizohen këto veprimtari çlirimtare, të shihen realisht se i kanë bërë njerëz vullnetmirë, të cilat, të them, rastësisht kanë qëlluar aty, por ka mundur të jenë edhe të tjerë, prandaj nuk ka nevojë të madhërohen figurat, por duhet të vlerësohet njerëzisht, në hapësirë, kohë e rrethana përkatëse.



Ibrahim Kelmendi

Express: Para se të hyjmë në emra konkret. Zakonisht në Ballkan ndodh që elementi i tradhtisë dhe patriotizmit është prezent. Të dyja këto elemente i keni brenda librit. Realisht, si korrespodonin këto elemente ballkanike ose kush është më shumë tradhtar e kush patriot, apo kush ka qenë i infiltruar në lëvizjen e madhe për Pavarësi? Pse i keni prekur këto elemente kaq të ndjeshme kur e dini mentalitetin?

Ibrahim Kelmendi: Janë kategorizime që behën në këtë hapësirë, d.m.th. që shkojnë në ekstreme: tradhtar apo patriot. Unë e peshoj veprimtarinë e të ashtuquajturit tradhtar dhe gjithashtu edhe të patriotit. Patriot është secili njeri për nga natyra, sepse e donë vendin ku ka lind. Ata që e quajnë patriotizmin virtyt të jashtëzakonshëm, për mua janë budallenj. Tjetra, edhe angazhimet e tradhtarëve jam i predispozuar t`i shoh në mënyrë të diferencuar, sidomos në rrethana të rënda të pushtimit. Për aq sa kanë lejuar mundësitë dhe rrethanat e kohës, është formësuar gjeturia e vet qytetarëve. Në Kosovën e pushtuar, në hapësira të ndryshme kohore, ka pasur një farë autonomie përkatëse administrative e vetëqeverisëse. Në atë kuadër të autonomisë është dashur të angazhohen e të punojnë njerëzit edhe në struktura policore, duke përfshirë edhe UDB-në. Për shembull, sipas vlerësimit tim, për mua ka qenë pothuajse i barabartë të qenit mësues me të qenit udbash, gjegjësisht nëpunës sigurimi, sepse kanë qenë struktura e hallka të të njëjtit zinxhir, gjegjësisht të të njëjtit sistem, kanë vepruar sipas ligjeve të miratuara nga i njëjti Kuvend i Kosovës ose nga kuvendi federativ. Mësuesi e ka pasur për detyrë të indoktrinojë, UBD-shi të kontrollojë nëse ka zënë vend indoktrinomi i mësimdhënësit. Përjashto rastet, kur UDB-ashi dhe të ngjashmit kanë kapërcyer kompetencat ligjore, që nuk kanë lejuar ndjekje kolektive, tortura e zhdukje fizike, nuk kanë lejuar as atentatet, si në rastin e 17 janarit të viti 1982. Dhe këto raste duhet ndëshkuar, siç ka ndodhur e po ndodhin në ish shtetet tjera moniste.

Express: Derisa në një moment ju e depolitizoni personalitetin për patriotizmin që ka pasur obligim, në njëfarë mënyrë mitizoni rolin UDB-së si të gjithëfuqishme, si gjithkund infiltruese. Pse i keni dhënë rolin aq të madh, që sipas librit tuaj, nuk ka qenë aq me peshe sa e mitizoni ju, apo është çështje e frikës?

Ibrahim Kelmendi: Ka mundësi të jetë edhe rrjedhojë e frikës, pasi frika është ndjesi e pakontrollueshme. Ka mundësi që unë nuk e kam përshkruar tamam, sa ajo ka qenë e pranishme. Dihet se UDB-ja ka qenë njëra ndër sigurimet më të fuqishme, të cilës në ndonjë rast ia kanë pasur zili edhe CIA, KGB, etj. E di që këtë strukturë, qysh nga viti 1948, e kanë ndihmuar edhe ekspertë të CIA dhe Perëndimi i ka dhënë edhe ndihma të mëdha financiare dhe kadrovike dhe është ndihmuar që të jetë njëra ndër sigurimet më të forta në Evropë. Si e tillë ajo është përpjekur të kontrollonte gjithçka, jo vetëm në Kosovë, por të na kontrollojë e të na pengojë edhe në Perëndim. Prandaj disa prej personazheve që i kam përshkruar, të cilët kanë luajtur rol të madh, mendoj se veprimet e sjelljet nuk duhet t’i kenë pasur si rrjedhojë vetëm të budallëkut të tyre, ose vetëm për të kënaqur egomaninë e tyre, por ashtu duhet të jenë instruktuar e instrumentalizuar për të vepruar nga ky shërbim. Ta zëmë, kemi pas gazetarë dhe letrar të shkëlqyer, për të cilin sa i përket aftësisë profesionale, kam pas dhe kam një respekt të madh. Ai duhet të ketë qenë i kamufluar si korrespodent i “Rilindjes”, por ka qenë i angazhuar për t’i shërbyer atij sigurimi...

Express: Prej nga ju këto informata se këta njerëz duhet të kenë qenë të tillë?

Ibrahim Kelmendi: E para e punës, ai, si korrespodent i “Rilindjes”, nuk kishte nevojë të involvohen në përplasjet tona me konsullatën jugosllave në Dyseldorf dhe në atë përplasje ai ndonjëherë të ishte më brutal se vet konsulli. Do mjaftonte që ai, me një korrespodencë për gazetë të tij, të përshkruante çka po ndodhte dhe ai të mos inkuadrohej në ato përplasje që kishte Klubi shqiptar në Dyzeldorf me konsullatën dhe institucionet tjera të atëhershme shtetërore. Ato insistonin që ta fusnin nën tutelë Klubin e shqiptarëve aty, dhe ky, i kamufluar si gazetar, angazhohej pro konsullatës. Duke vrojtuar veprimtari të tillë, vija në përfundim se ai duhej të ishte në shërbim të UDB-së...

Express: Ju këta njerëz i quani me detyrë të ngarkuar, vërtet kanë qenë të tillë?

Ibrahim Kelmendi: Një kategori e tillë duhet të ketë qenë, siç e vlerësoja unë atëherë. I njëjti, p.sh., kur e arrestuan Vasilin në Kosovë, e sjellin nga Gjermania për ta marrë në pyetje gjatë hetimeve...

Express: Kush është Vasili, ngase lexuesit tanë nuk e dinë?

Ibrahim Kelmendi: Vasili është njëri nga personazhet e romanit. Ai ka pasur një urdhër për të bërë atentat ndaj Jusuf Gervallës, por trimërisht ka refuzuar ta zbatojë. Për këtë ai duhej të ndëshkohej nga UDB-ja. Prandaj kur Vasilin e arrestuan në Kosovë, gazetarin në fjalë e sjellin nga Gjermania për ta marrë në pyetje gjatë procesit hetues, meqë duhet të jetë vlerësuar si njohës më i mirë i veprimtarisë sonë në Perëndim. Kështu i kisha atëherë informatat dhe prandaj i krijoja vlerësimet, pasi na duhej të krijonim sistem të vetëmbrojtjes.



Vasili (personazhi real në foto)

__________________________________________________  _



Gazetari i“Rilindjes“që ka marrë në pyetje Vasilin (personazhi real në foto)

_____________________________________________

Express: Si e sheh Ibrahim Kelmendin patriot të diasporës, si të duket ai prej kësaj distance historike?

Ibrahim Kelmendi: Si një veprimtar i natyrshëm, autentik, i cili për shkak se ka shkuar i ri dhe është ndikuar shumë nga jeta studentore gjermane, ndonjëherë është keqkuptuar edhe nga bashkëveprimtarët si i padisiplinuar, si jo serioz, si anarshist, si me xhins të grisur e flokë të gjatë...

Express: Të ndalemi te kjo, ngase në libër ju nuk e përshkruani personalitetin tuaj, por ata që ju njohin, ju kanë vlerësuar se keni pas në dukje një bindje ideologjike të majtë, por të dallueshme prej marksistëve dhe leninistëve të kohës, të dallueshme edhe prej Jusuf Gervallës dhe Enver Hadrit. Nga kjo distancë kush ka pasur të drejtë ?

Ibrahim Kelmendi: Se pari do të thoja se asnjëri nuk kishim kushedi se çfarë bindje ideologjike, pasi na mungonte përgatitja teorike, po të kemi parasysh përgatitjen përkatëse teorike filozofike. Për aq sa ishim të ideologjizuar, secili kishim të drejt, sepse ideologjitë nuk mund të shabllonizohen dhe të gjykohen, siç po ndodh tani. Me rëndësi duhet të ketë qenë, se edhe pse kishim bindje të ndryshme, nuk armiqësoheshim për shkak të tyre, por bashkëvepronim. Kjo mbase tregon se kishim tolerancë e mirëkuptim pluralist dhe këtë e kishim në programet e statutet tona politike, në shkrimet tona. Bindjet tona ido-politike kanë osciluar dhe kanë evoluuar. Ne më shumë na ka interesuar kontributi për çlirim kombëtar dhe jo drejtësia ideologjike, d.m.th. na interesonte të gjejmë mënyrën më efikase, që të ndikojmë sa më shumë te njerëzit, që t’i afrojmë ata duke i ndërgjegjësuar për veprimtari të angazhuar patriotike e çlirimtare.

Express: A ka krijuar diferenca ideologjia për çështjen kombëtare gjatë asaj kohe, meqë ju duhet të keni qenë më liberal se të tjerët, të cilët ishin më konservativ, për të mos thënë se kanë qenë enveristë?

Ibrahim Kelmendi : Në organizimet ku kam vepruar unë, përcaktimi programor ka qenë: pavarësisht bindjeve ideologjike e politike, secili që është i interesuar të angazhohet për Kosovën Republikë, gjegjësisht ta çliroj Kosovës, ka të drejt të anëtarësohet. Pastaj, brenda për brenda organizimeve tona, kur kishim demokraci më të avancuar, kishim edhe luftë idesh, sepse është e natyrshme që secili të angazhohet që të përfitoj simpatizantët e vet. Kjo ka ardhur në shprehje tek ne nga mbarimi i vitit 1984, kur filluam të organizojmë mbledhje me më shumë veta, deri edhe te kuvende, në të cilat filluam të kishim garë për vota dhe votime të fshehta. Rëndom ka pasur goxha përplasje gjatë diskutimeve, ndonjëherë kanë qenë edhe brutale, por pothuajse gjithë herë kemi bërë kompromise, sepse në fund të fundit ne po angazhoheshim ta çlirojmë Kosovën dhe jo të ia përcaktojmë asaj sistemin politik.

Express: Pse ju keni pasur një respekt të madh për Jusuf Gërvallën, të cilit në njëfarë mënyre i kushtohet libri juaj? Ke një rezervë për veprimtarinë e Enver Hadrit dhe grupacioneve të Belgjikës. Cili është dallimi i këtyre grupacioneve?



Gazeta "Bashkimi" qe eshte botuar nga Ibrahim Kelmendi dhe Jusuf Gervalla

____________________________________

Ibrahim Kelmendi: Respekt kam pasur për Jusufin nga se në fillim jam gjetur në një situatë shumë të vështirë. Atëherë kam qenë shumë i ri për të pasur formim të avancuar politik. Kam pas një si kompleks që nuk po dija të artikuloja me shkrim ato që kam dëshiruar t’i shpreh. Ardhja e Jusufit më ndihmoj shumë, pasi ai ma zvogëloi atë kompleks. Pastaj kam pas një kulturë, që kur me rastiste të bashkëveproja me dike që e çmoja më të aftë se vetën, ia lëshoja vendin, kaloja në plan të dytë, që do të thotë se ua liroja vendin atyre që ishin më të përgatitur. Pra, edhe te gëzimi i madh dhe lirimi nga kompleksi, se aty e tutje nuk do më tallin për ato që do shkruaja, pasi do m’i redaktonte Jusufi, e ka bazën respekti e dashuria e madhe për Jusufin. Por kryesore ka qenë cilësia e tij si njeri, modestia dhe kultura e tij. Ai ka ditë të të afroj si shok e bashkëveprimtar, në kohën kur njerëzit të kategorizonin, gjegjësisht të largonin, nëse kishe nivel të ulët intelektual e profesional.

Po kaq shumë e kam respektuar dhe dashur edhe Kadri Zekën, me të cilin fatkeqësisht jam njohur tek në mars të vitit 1981 dhe kam kaluar shumë më pak kohë, se sa me Jusufin.

Pyetet edhe për Enver Hadrin dhe grupimet në Belgjikë. Unë te ai njeri nuk kisha gjetur pothuajse asgjë. Duhet ta kem takuar qysh gjatë vitit 1978 dhe të mos kem bashkëpunuar. Ai në dukje nuk kishte koncept politik, ka qenë shumë konfuz, kemi pas shumë debate, ndonjëherë edhe përplasje e armiqësime. Në paraqitje ishte antikomunist, kurse kisha informata se po bashkëpunonte me Partinë Komuniste të Belgjikës. Kisha përshtypjen që ai po informonte dike, që do të thotë se, kisha dyshime që ai po informon njëherazi Sigurimin shqiptar por edhe UDB-në. Në vitet e fundit patëm bashkëpunim. Kurse gjatë varrimit Lëvizja u angazhua për varrim dinjitoz, pasi ai nuk kishte miq e bashkëveprimtarë rreth vetës, që do mund ta bënin këtë. Në mbledhjen komomorative i pata kërkuar falje publike për padrejtësitë që mund t’i kishte bërë Lëvizja dhe unë.



Enver Hadri

________________________

Grupimet e organizuara në Belgjikë, në fillim të viteve të 80-ta, nuk kanë qenë të fuqishme. Grupimet e djathta nacionaliste pothuajse kishin pushuar se qenuri, kurse grupimet e reja, të djathta dhe të majta, përbëheshin vetëm nga dy-tre individë, me dallim prej grupimit pro Lëvizjes, i cili dominonte. Vetëm kur ndodhi pluralizmi i simuluar e i shpifur në Kosovë në fillim të viteve të 90-ta, kishte një rritje organizative LDK-ja, me të cilën herë bashkëpunonim e herë jo. 

(Vazhdimi i dytë ...)

___________________________



UNË DO TA ZBARDHI RASTIN GËRVALLA

Ibrahim Kelmendi në romanin e tij “Atentatet” dëshmon se vrasësi është Rezili. Për këtë ai thotë se ka fakte të mjaftueshme. Nuk frikësohet për vete sepse beson se ka ndërgjegjen e pastër.

Lexoni vazhdimin e dytë në Express të intervistës me Ibrahim Kelmendin.

Express: Ju e keni margjinalizuar rolin e emigracionit në Bruksel, por i jepni vend rolit të emigracionit në Zvicër. Boshti i veprimtarisë ka qenë i vendosur në Zvicër dhe Gjermani. Ju i jepni peshën Jusufit derisa vritet, por më vonë, edhe pas vrasjes, nxitet ose ngritët mitin për Jusufin dhe ajo ka një inercion. Na trego këto dy boshte edhe lëvizjet tua Zvicër - Gjermani, shihet që keni një njohuri të dukshme duke eliminuar Belgjikën si emigracion?

Ibrahim Kelmendi: Fillimi i kësaj lëvizjeje, për të cilën po flasim, ka ndodhur në Gjermani, ndërsa më vonë epiqendra është zhvendosur në Zvicër, për faktin se në Gjermani kishin ardhur shumë emigrantë gjysmë-analfabetë, do me thënë ishin vështirë të “përpunueshëm”, ndërsa në Zvicër shumica kishin një shkollë të mesme. Në këto dy shtete emigracioni ka qenë më i madh në atë kohë. Në Belgjikë nuk kishte emigracion aq të madh. Atje ishin dy grupime të mëdha, emigrantë politikë nga Shqipëria dhe emigrantë ekonomik shqiptarë nga Turqia. Të dy grupimet ishin kryesisht të paarsimuara.

Express: Pse ishte Jusuf Gërvalla cak i UDB-së, dhe pse ai ishte i rrezikshëm për te?

Ibrahim Kelmendi: Unë them që UDB-ja duhet të ketë gjykuar se u arratis një kuadër më intelektual se këta të tjerët që ishin deri atëherë dhe prandaj do ketë influencë më të madhe. Emigrantët e paarsimuar në atë kohë kanë pasur një kult ndaj intelektualit, sepse ka pas një deficit të madh në Kosovë. Këta emigrantë që kishin shkuar atje për të punuar, kanë marrë atë gjendje sociale me veti, d.m.th. edhe kultin për intelektualin dhe atë gjendje e kanë konservuar. Menjëherë u përhap lajmi se është arratis një intelektual i zoti. Prandaj UDB-ja priste se ai do të ketë një ndikim të madh. Për këtë arsye ajo qysh në fillim u mundua t’i presë hovin. Kështu, që në start Rezili, personazhi që unë e argumentoj si doras, akoma pa arritur Jusufi, filloi të përhapë propagandë se Jusufin e ka dërguar UDB-ja për të na përçarë dhe se jemi të rrezikuar nga ai. Kjo po ndodhte akoma pa hy në tokë gjermane Jusufi. Kjo ishte metoda më e efektive për t`i frikësuar njerëzit. Rezili në mënyrë aktive u mor me këtë propagandë. Pothuajse 24 orë rrinte në stacione treni në Shtutgard, ju drejtohej shqiptarëve kur i njihte e nuk i njihte, mjaftonte kur i shihte se po blenin gazetën “Rilindja”. I gostiste me kafe dhe mandej u thoshte se UDB- ja ka çuar një UDB-ash. Unë gjykoj nga ky kënd, se UDB-ja ka marrë masa të menjëhershme që Jusufin ta pengonte që të mos kishte ndikim qysh në startim të veprimtarisë se tij në ekzil. UDB-ja mori ofensivë që ta diskreditojë Jusufin.

Express: A ka pasur sukses Rezili, personazhi juaj, që ta diskreditojë Jusufin sidomos te një masë që ka qenë krejtësisht analfabete?

Ibrahim Kelmendi: Te njerëzit që i kemi pas afër vetës, si të anëtarësuar, si simpatizantë, nuk ka pasur fare influencë. Ai pat krijuar influencë të kufizuar te një grupim i vet, sepse sapo u hetua që në Gjermaninë Qendrore filluam një angazhim konkret patriotik, si kundërpeshë ai në Shtutgart formoi një grup që fillimisht e quajti Grupi komunist “Zëri i Kosovës”.



Rezili-themelues i grupit komunist “Zëri i Kosovës“ (perosnazhi real në foto)

___________________________________

Express: Pse personazhi juaj do të jetë vrasës dhe pse shqiptari duhet të jetë vrasës i Jusuf Gervallës e jo për shembull njerëz të specializuar të UDB-së? Në libër duket e mjegulluar kjo.

Ibrahim Kelmendi: Sepse edhe unë po të kisha qenë oficer i UDB-së njësoj do të kisha vepruar, do kisha zgjedh një shqiptar si doras. Kjo për faktin se nëse do e zbulonin gjermanët, atëherë do përhapej dezinformatë: “Shqiptarët vriten në mes veti për probleme të tyre të brendshme”. Ky duhet të ketë qenë motivi apo qëllimi kryesor i UDB-së, pse ka urdhëruar shqiptarë për të bërë atentatin.

Express: Ju e njihni Rezilin, ai është gjallë, jeton në Kosovë. Jeni frikësuar ndonjëherë se nuk e thoni të vërtetën, se dorasi nuk është ai, edhe pse në libër detajisht e përshkruani personazhin si vrasës dhe jepni arsyen pse është doras?

Ibrahim Kelmendi: Unë në këtë drejtim e kam ndërgjegjen e qetë. Thënë të drejtën, dëshiroja që Rezili të ketë një alibi, të mos ketë qenë atentatori, vrasësi, por krye-hetuesi, të cilin fillimisht e kam orientuar drejt Rezilit si atentator i mundshëm, katërçipërisht më ka bind se Rezili nuk ka alibi. Ai dy herë ka qenë i arrestuar për këtë qëllim. Atëherë unë kisha informata të bollshme që të dyshoj në Rezilin, meqë kishte dhënë një urdhër për t’u bërë atentati ndaj Jusufit. Ngase i kishte dështuar, do e ketë vendosur ta bënte vetë, sepse për dështim të parë UDB-ja mund t’i ketë kërkuar llogari. Prandaj, kur krye-hetuesi më ka bind se ai nuk ka alibi, atëherë u bëra kategorik, se dorasi duhet të jetë Rezili.



Arrestimi i Rezilit - shkruan gazeta "Heilbronner Stimme" - 30.01.1982

_______________________

Express: Dorasi ka dhënë një alibi se ka qenë te motra..., por ju e demaskoni këtë?

Ibrahim Kelmendi: Unë e kam bërë këtë duke u thirr në bashkëbisedimet që kam pasur me krye-hetuesin, sepse ai thotë që motra ka qenë shumë mirë e përgatitur, e ka mbuluar shumë mirë Rezilin, por nipat e tij, me të cilët ka biseduar krye-hetuesi, kanë treguar se daja i tyre s`ka qenë natën e krimit të motra, bile ata i kanë treguar se nuk kishte qenë gati për dy vjet aty. Fatkeqësia e tij (krye hetuesit), siç është shpreh vetë krye-hetuesi, është se ligji në Gjermani e ndalon që të miturit të jenë dëshmitarë në gjyq.

Express: Ju e dini se kush është vrasësi. Ai është Rezili. Meqë ju e keni pasur mik Jusufin, pse nuk e denonconi rastin, kur të miturit e motrës së tij tash janë rritur, ata mund të flasin në gjyq? Rezili jeton në Kosovë në një rajon të caktuar. Cili është obligimi moral i mikut të Jusufit, i cili është gjallë?

Ibrahim Kelmendi: Obligimi im moral është që të testoj opinionin, kam drejtë unë apo nuk kam të drejtë të shkeli mbi amanetin e Jusufit për të bërë pastaj denoncim konkret ndaj Rezilit. Pastaj obligim moral tashmë duhet ta kenë edhe lexuesit, që e kanë lexuar romanin “Atentatet”...

Express: Kemi të bëjmë me vrasje, porosia është çështje morale.

Ibrahim Kelmendi: Unë kam dilema, prandaj po marrë mendime nga njerëzit, se çfarë përshtypjeje u ka bërë romani. Edhe të tjetër kanë mundësi të bëjnë denoncimin. Janë me qindra që e dinë emrin e vërtetë të Rezilit, pasi e dinë se ai ka qenë kryetar i grupit komunist “Zëri i Kosovës”. Ata nuk janë të lidhur emocionalisht me Jusufin, siç jam unë që ndjehem i obliguar të respektojë një porosi të tillë. Pra, ata i kanë mundësitë më të hapura. Nëse ata s’e bëjnë, unë do i pres diskutimet dhe nëse më thuhet, se është më me rëndësi denoncim i dorasit, sesa porosia e Jusufit, atëherë do ta bëj këtë.

Express: Me qenë se po i lëmë lexuesit që ta lexojnë librin, nuk po ndalemi te rasti Gërvalla, se si është vrarë. Ti e prek një element jashtëzakonisht interesant në libër ose më mirë të themi ke prek edhe një personazh tjetër, Emil Kastriotin. Një personazh tejet konfuz, por një personazh i qartësuar nga ti dhe i paqartë në veprimtarinë e tij. Pse duket Emil Kastrioti i tillë?



Emil Kastrioti

______________________________

Ibrahim Kelmendi: Unë e kam njohur atë edhe personalisht. Kam biseduar shpesh me të, sepse me secilin veprimtar në migracion unë s’kam pas kurrë një lloj paragjykimi të rri e të bisedoj me të, që të shikoj a kemi diçka të përbashkët që na lidh. Edhe në saje të atyre takimeve, më është imponuar të krijoj një lloj intuite që të mundem t’i vlerësojë dhe t’i kategorizoj njerëzit, janë apo nuk janë për bashkëpunim. Kështu unë, qysh herët, Emilin e kam kategorizuar në atë skedarin tim, se nuk është për bashkëpunim, se është destruktiv, bile se është i dyshimtë. Por me Emilin dhe të tillët, nuk kam dëshiruar të hyj në konflikt, sepse gjykoja se do harxhoja kot energji time dhe të organizatës ku bëja pjesë.

Express: Në libër i sheh ata si njerëz të rrezikshëm, megjithatë?

Ibrahim Kelmendi: Po, sigurisht, bile si shumë të rrezikshëm dhe unë kam menduar që duhet t`i lëmë rehat, nuk duhet të merremi me ta. Nëse merrem me ta, atëherë procesi shkon duke eskaluar dhe ndoshta do shkonim deri te vrasja.

Unë kam pas një përcaktim: vrasje në Perëndim nuk guxon të ndodhë, një për shkak të kultit që kam prej malësorit, se mysafiri nuk guxon të shpërdorë mirëpritjen e nikoqirit, do me thanë, në shtëpi të huaj nuk bëhet sherr. Kështu që, meqë në Perëndim na kanë strehuar, na e kanë lejuar veprimtarinë patriotike dhe na kanë ofruar shans për një jetë më të mirë, atëherë unë kam qenë i përcaktuar që të kanalizojmë mërgatën tonë kundër vrasjeve, qoftë mes ne shqiptarëve, qoftë me të tjerët. Prandaj unë u kam ikur këtyre sherrxhinjve, që kanë qenë shumë të rrezikshëm, dhe kurrë nuk jam marr me ta. Kur ata janë marrë me mua, unë i kam duruar, kam heshtë dhe i kam injoruar. Vetëm një përplasje skandaloze e kam pas me Emilin, më pat bërë një sherr të madh, por e kam duruar, nuk jam hakmarrë.

Express: Në librin tënd, realisht një personazh krejt minor, është hero i një pjese të Kosovës. Ai është rivarrosur me nderime, i është ngritur kulti i personalitetit. Unë i kam lexuar reagimet e Ibrahim Kelmendit për një personazh të tillë, i cili gjatë jetës në diasporë ka qenë kontrovers dhe i dyshimtë. Ju e dini për cilin e kam fjalën, besoj?



Vebih Ibrahimi

___________________________

Ibrahim Kelmendi: Bëhet fjalë ndoshta për Vebih Ibrahimin. Ate, nga njohja ime e drejtpërdrejtë dhe nga njohja përmes bashkëveprimtarëve në Bruksel, të cilët e kanë njohur më mirë se unë, e kam kategorizuar në atë skedarin tim si element kriminel, që merret me kontrabandë, me prostitucion me gjithçka, por veç patriotizëm e moral nuk i ka. Në fakt shtirej se ishte veprimtar e trim patriot, po i kishte vetëm si mjet për punë. Kështu gjykoja unë atëherë dhe kështu vazhdoj të mendoj, deri sa të më ofrohen prova kokëforta për të kundërtën.

Express: Po pse këto dallime kaq të mëdha. Realisht krijohet miti për një njeri i cili në diasporë ka pas krejt tjetër punë?

Ibrahim Kelmendi: Sepse këtu është lehtë të spekulosh. Unë di kopukë, që janë marrë me droga, kontrabandë, imoraltet, hajni, spiunim, që vinë në Kosovë, paguajnë gazetar fukara, financiarisht dhe profesionalisht, që punojnë në televizion ose në gazeta dhe ua bëjnë me porosi reportazhet për t’i bërë hero. Pastaj ato shkrime i manipulojnë njerëzit, meqë nuk janë të informuar. Akoma kemi njerëz të shkretë, që kanë njëfarë kulti të vjetër, se ato që pasqyron televizioni ose gazeta, duhet me qenë e vërtetë. Pastaj të tillët fillojnë të madhërojnë edhe keqbërës, fillojnë t’u thurin këngë...

Express: Por, edhe miku i juaj, Haqif Mulliqi e ka madhëruar Enver Hadrin.

Ibrahim Kelmendi: Nuk e di. Ai e paska bërë një punë në mungesë të informatave, ose mund ta ketë ndjerë si obligim moral, sepse, ndoshta, në kohën e fundit Enver Hadri ka fituar një lloj ndërgjegjësimi patriotik dhe një siguri, se mund t’ia kthen shpinën padronit. Dhe ky lloj guximi atij i kushtoi me jetë. Ne e kemi diskutuar një rast, kur ai doli të propagandonte dhe të mbledhë lekë në emër të asaj që ka merita për rezolutën e parë për Kosovën, që pat aprovuar Parlamenti Evropian. Meqë unë isha në dijeni për procesin e rezolutës që në nismë, atëherë e këshillova: “Enver je duke e rrezikuar vetën. Ti ke dëgjuar si krejt bota në lajme për rezolutën. Tjetër meritë për te nuk ke. Mos i dil zot, sepse jo të gjithë nacionalistët serbë në Evropë i ka UDB-ja e Beogradit nën kontroll dhe dikush prej tyre mendon që ti vërtet e ke atë meritë që po mundohesh ta përvetësosh. Ndonjëri prej tyre mund të hakmerret ndaj teje, prandaj rri rehat dhe mos ia sjellë vetës ujkun në torishtë, në mënyrë kaq naive. Edhe këtë punën e mbledhjes se të hollave te bashkatdhetarët, gjoja në emër të shpenzimeve që ke bërë për të korruptuar parlamentarë për të miratuar rezolutën, do të lutesha ta ndërpresësh, mos i bezdis se nuk i meriton”. Kanë qenë të paktën edhe 10 veta prezent, në klubin shqiptar “Idriz Seferi” në Bruksel, kur e kemi debatuar këtë çështje. Tash edhe Haqifi ka ndjerë obligim moral të shkruaj, por edhe unë kam ndjerë obligim moral që t`ia organizojmë varrimin, sepse nuk ka pas kush t’ia organizojë. Njerëzit e Lëvizjes i kam këshilluar që të merren me organizim sa më dinjitoz të varrimit të tij, sepse, megjithatë, m’është duk një gjest shumë i mirë e i guximshëm, që Enveri ka provuar të dalë nga shërbimi, sepse ka menduar që ishte dobësuar UDB-ja. Unë nuk druhem t`i them gjërat e përparme të tij, po kuptohet, siç i kam vlerësuar në Kohë dhe do gëzohesha, sikur të kisha prova që të bindesha se ai ka qenë gjithë jetën patriot.

Kthehu ne fillim

_____________________________________________

Ekskursion paranoik nëpër librin “Atentatet” të Ibrahim Kelmendit



DYNDALLA E MENDIMEVE

 Shkruan:Adem Gashi

(Ekskursion paranoik nëpër librin “Atentatet” të Ibrahim Kelmendit)

Referenca për U. Uitmenin “Uollt, ti ke mjaft brenda vetes, përse nuk e zbraz?”...

1.

Derisa lexoja dorëshkrimin “Atentatet” (ndonja 600 faqe tekst) nga pozicioni i lexuesit të parë e ndieja trysninë e lodhjes e të trishtimit, të përhumbjes e të kotësisë,  të mllefit e të ngazëllimit, të vajit e të ekzaltimit. Autori kishte hedhur furtunshëm mbresat, kujtimet e përvojën e tij disa vjeçare në një radhor tekstual, pas një çerekshekulli. E pranova torturën i joshur nga tri a katër elemente që i konsiderova vlera. E para: duke qenë vetë njëri nga aktorët e këtyre ngjarjeve, merr kurajën të shkruajë pa shtihamë e krekosje: Ky është varianti im i rrëfimit dhe i së vërtetës! – thotë ai. Mistifikimi i vetëm: autori narrator vetëpersonifikohet me kryepersonazhin në veten e tretë – Miranin; E dyta: duke e bartur peshën e tragjedisë për rreth çerekshekulli, autori krijon largesën e nevojshme me aktndodhjen, pa lënë shteg ndikimi në kohën tonë nga përndezja e pasioneve, po aq sa edhe nga marrëzia e harresës; E treta: tejkalimi i vetvetes dhe i rrethanave kontekstuale duke e shpërfaqur dramën-dilemë për foshnjërinë dhe adoleshencën politike, kur njeriu brenda ditës gdhihej atdhetar e ngrysej tradhtar, ngrysej politikan e gdhihej demagog, kur trasta e kredos politike të veprimtarëve ngjante me strajcën e magjupës përzier me teorira ideologjish të skajshme politike. Nuk thashë kot në fillim ekskursion paranoid, sepse pranë mendimeve-perla të një filozofi të lashtësisë shfaqeshin broçkullat e ndonjë mistreci komunist, pranë urtisë popullore sloganet e zvjerdhura të moralit të shpëlarë, pranë dijes së orakullit fodullëku i të parit të mëhallës. Megjithatë, megjithatë... gjithë kësaj shtjelle nuk i mungonte vullneti dhe aspirata për liri.

2. Për tragjedinë shqiptare të 17 janarit të vitit 1982, kur u vranë Jusufi, Kadriu e Bardhi, unë kam lexuar tri vepra që i përkasin lëmit të letërsisë. “Baladë për vdekjen e J. G.”, tregim i Ismail Kadaresë; “Jusufi”, novelë e Zejnullah Rrahmanit dhe “Atentatet”, roman i Ibrahim Kelmendit. Tregimi i të parit ndërtohet sipas skemës së rrëfimit policor, novela e të dytit sipas predikimit mitik, biblik e simbolik, romani i të tretit sipas modelit-përvojë të Atë Zef Pllumbit “Rrno për me kallxue”. Ibrahim Kelmendin e kam takuar së pari në verën e vitit 1990, në Zvicër. Ai ka rrojtur që të rrëfejë (në fund të fundit letërsia s’është tjetër veçse një rrëfim a një vetërrëfim). Së fundi e pashë sot paradite, në mos edhe para pak çasteve këtu në këtë sallë. E kam ditur dhuntinë e tij për shkrime të tjera, po kurrë për letërsi. “Atentatet” është një roman ku brenda shtatë kaptinave përvijohet jeta dhe veprimtaria e shqiptarëve në emigracion, në dekadën e shtatë, të tetë dhe të nëntë të shekullit të kaluar. Pavarësisht nga titulli atentatet romani më së paku e trajton aktin kulmor të shkrepjes së plumbave. Krismat vijnë vetëm si jehonë e kumtit të përzishëm, si jehonë mandate. E po vepra letrare nuk është kronikë a lajm gazete. Ajo sjell atmosferën, gjendjen psikologjike e shpirtërore, vrasjen, vetëvrasjen, grackën, lëkundjen, tundimin e ndërgjegjes së njerëzve. Aty është farka ku nga shkëndijat e vogla plasin zjarret e mëdha të dramave, të tragjedive, po edhe të fitoreve të mëdha.

Në planin e gjuhës e të stilit autori nuk del më tej mëhallës së amatorive. Veçoj me këtë rast dialogun. S’di pse m’i kujton romanet e Remarkut. Kelmendi shumë më saktë e jep tablonë përmes bashkëbisedimit sesa përmes përshkrimit. Vetjet e romanit, po të flisja sipas teorisë së dramës, i përkasin personave autentikë të emigracionit, duke u shfaqur me siglat e emrave e të mbiemrave. Kelmendi është nga të rrallët autorë që ka pasur kurajën t’i shpalojë edhe marrëzitë e çoroditjet, shfytyrimin e çnatyrimin e bëmave të njerëzve, pa e kursyer as veten. Kur ta lexojmë me këtë dioptri kritike historinë tonë dhe sidomos historinë tonë politike them se kemi maturuar në planin e ideve politike e shoqërore.



3. S’ka shumë kohë që lexova një intervistë të Gabos së madh, Garsia Markezit. Kur e pyetën si ndodhi që gjatë gjithë vitit 2005 as shkroi dhe as botoi gjë, ai u përgjigj: Besoj se ju të gjithë e dini se unë, së paku më përvojën që kam, kurdo mund të ulem e të shkruaj një roman. Madje një roman shumë të mirë. Po nuk e bëj dot nga konsiderata që kam për lexuesin tim. Ai lehtë do ta hetonte se në romanin tim mungon shpirti im, qenia ime. Në dy veprat e para që zura ngoje për këtë vullkan ngjarje, në tregimin e Kadaresë dhe në novelën e Rrahmanit shkëlqen mjeshtëria shkrimore, zanati i shkrimtarit. Në romanin e Kelmendit është derdhur furtunshëm shpirti i i autorit, bashkëveprimtarit të heronjve. Zgjidhni dhe merrni!

_______________________________

PER ROMANIN ATENTATET

 Shkruan:Sali Kabashi

  Do të doja të prezantoja librin e ri të një pjesëtari të njohur të Mërgatës shqiptare të Evropës. Ibrahim Kelmendi nuk është kushdokushi. Ai është për rreth 30 vite aktiv në gjirin e asaj që të shumtën e kohës është quajtur Lëvizja Popullore për Republikën e Kosovës, e cila, siç dihet sot, njihet me emrin LPK dhe është e pranishme me një deputet edhe në Parlamentin e Kosovës. Këtu nuk do të shkruaj për këtë, por për librin Atentatet dhe për autorin e tij, pasiqë në rastin konkret ata as nuk mund të ndahen nga njëri-tjetri. Ibrahim Kelmendi edhe më parë e ka sprovuar pendën e tij në publikime e libra të tjerë. Por, kësaj radhe ai ka dalë me një libër, që në fakt është një evokim kujtimesh nga gjiri i Lëvizjes atdhetare më të përfolur e më të kontestuar, njëherit edhe më të lëvduar e më të glorifikuar. Në ballë të saj, mu në majat e saj, bile edhe ndër themeluesit e Lëvizjes, të gjithë e kanë ditur se qëndronte vetë Ibrahim Kelmendi. Lidhur me të janë thënë e stërthënë gjera tepër fantastike. Ka pas aq shumë përgojime, sa mua personalisht më brengoste dhe njëherit më mahniste këmbëngulja e tij për të heshtur. Ai heshtte pothuajse për gjithë bjeshkët e thashethemnajave. Nuk ka shumë muaj qyshse në një komunikim përmes postës elektronike i kisha shkruar se ai duhej, më në fund, të shkruante versionin e tij lidhur me atentatin e UDB-së mbi Jusuf Gërvallën, Kadri Zekën e Bardhosh Gërvallën. E kam ruajtur atë komunikim relativisht të shkurtër dhe nuk e kam vështirë të kujtoj se ai ende kishte mëdyshjet e tij që do ta bënte librin, do ta linte për një kohë tjetër apo do ta braktiste fare një ide të tillë. Kjo ishte përshtypja ime e asaj kohe dhe mbështetej në një gati indiferencë e tij lidhur me një libër eventual. Por një gjë e kisha të sigurt: Ibrahim Kelmendi ishte njëri ndër njohësit më të mëdhenj të realiteteve të mërgatës shqiptare. Për mendimin tim ai ishte një profesionist në politikë. Student gjerman dhe për pasojë një njohës i shkëlqyeshëm i gjuhës gjermane, një orator shembullor, një njeri i hazërxhevapeve, siç thonë, Ibrahim Kelmendi më pati fascinuar mua dhe një mikun tim, shkrimtar i shquar slloven, kur të ftuar nga një asociacion për të drejta të njeriut nga Munihu (München), patëm shkuar që të shpalosnim dosjen shqiptaro-sllovene të Kosovës se vitit 1989. Miku im, më një nuhatje fantastike, më pat thënë e më vonë edhe e pat shkruar në shtypin slloven, se lider i ardhshëm i Kosovës se re paskomuniste do të ishte Ibrahim Kelmendi. Peter Bozhiç quhej shkrimtari slloven dhe si fëmijë kishte kaluar nëpër kampet naziste në Gjermani.



Autori i librit Ibrahim Kelmendi

        Nejse, kjo është ajo që më ka mbetur në kujtesë nga ajo kohë. Tashti kemi librin Atentatet. Kemi edhe autorin e tij, për të cilin thashë se e konsideroja një njeri me profesion politikani. Tash Ibrahim Kelmendi nuk është askund në politikë. Apo ai vazhdon ta bëjë politikën në mënyrën e tij tejet origjinale. Edhe libri i tij është origjinal në shumë pikëpamje. Origjinal si zhanër. Ai e quan roman, mbase për të shpëtuar nga grackat e akuzave që pas botimit të librit atij mund t’ia bëjnë njerëz që janë përmendur me emra të gjymtuar, me emra të shpifur, me emra të vërtetë. Mirani është personazhi kryesor i librit dhe nuk është vështirë të merret vesh se ai personifikon vetë autorin. Ç’deshi Ibrahim Kelmendi që të shfaqet me këtë libër vetëm tashti? Ishte një shqetësim i tij intelektual, apo një kthim kusuri të gjithë atyre që e kishin sharë e akuzuar derisa ai kryesisht heshtte? Mund të jetë dhe mund të jetë tjetra, por mund të jenë edhe të dyja bashkë. Sido që të jetë, pasi e lexova librin, edhe unë kam nxjerrë konkluzionet e mia:

        E para, libri i tij e pasuron atë që ne e quajmë literaturë e Diasporës shqiptare, e cila dita ditës po bëhet më e begatshme dhe pasuruese e letërsisë dhe publicistikës sonë kombëtare.

        E dyta, libri Atentatet do të çojë shumë pluhur dhe do të nxisë edhe të tjerë veprimtarë në Diasporën tonë që të shkruajnë memoaret e tyre. Bile kjo do ta inkurajojë më shumë edhe vetë Kelmendin që të shkruaj edhe libra të tjerë. Sepse, nëse përpara është thënë se fjala nxjerrë fjalën, tash mund të thuhet, sidomos në rast si ky, se libri nxjerr librin, tëndin apo të tjetrit që do ta kundërshtojë librin tënd.

        E treta, libri Atentatet, në të vërtetë është një kundërgoditje e fuqishme për gjithë ato që unë i quajta fabrikues të atyre bjeshkëve të mëdha të shpifjeve e të thashethemeve.

        E katërta, përmes romanit të tij politik dhe memoaristik, Ibrahim Kelmendi ka sfiduar edhe ata që ende janë të fuqishëm dhe që janë gjallë, por që kanë qenë, për faqen e zezë të tyre, shërbëtorë të UDB-së famëkeqe, e cila ka veshur në të zeza shumë motra e nëna. Po të zhvishej nga ai petk i hollë i literaturës së mirëfilltë, anarkisti Ibrahim, siç e kanë quajtur të tjerët dhe që, siç duket, i pëlqen ta quajnë, përmes kësaj vepre u ka hapur shtegun zbulimit të shtisëve e dorasëve mbi vëllezërit Gërvalla dhe të Kadri Zekës. Libri ka sfiduar rëndë spekulantë të ndryshëm që akuzonin pa fije turpi njerëz të pafaj për gjoja vrasjen e tre heronjve të Kosovës. Po të kishim të ndërtuara struktura drejtësie, siç ka në vende evropiane, prokurorët, qysh në ditën e daljes së librit në treg, do t’i priste një punë e ngutshme.

        Dhe e pesta, libri edhepse voluminoz, lexohet me një frymë. Libri ka ritmin e tij që të rrëmben dhe të bën të jesh ngjitur me te deri në faqet e fundit, kur në kopertinë qëndrojnë vlerësimet e Prend Buzhalës e të Adem Gashit. Ky i fundit në parafjalën e tij ka lënë të shkruar: “Ky shkrim s’është gjë tjetër veçse një akt dëshmimi i autorit, blatuar hyjneshës se tij, të vetmes dhe të tërëkohshmes.” Prend Buzhala, ndërkaq, flet për Rrëfimtarin autorial dhe për librin që lexohet si dorëshkrim letrar.

        Vetë autori e ka parë të udhës që në fund të sqarojë (citoj): “Ngjarjet e romanit janë fragmente të jetës dhe veprimtarisë në ekzil, gjatë viteve 1979-1982, të personaliteteve tashmë historike, Jusuf Gërvalla, Kadri Zeka e Bardhosh Gërvalla dhe të bashkëveprimtarëve e të kundërshtarëve të tyre. Ato janë pasqyruar ashtu siç i kam përjetuar dhe siç i kam mbajtur mend, pa pretendime për të qenë të vërteta historike. Mendimet dhe vlerësimet janë të kohës kur kanë ndodhur ngjarjet.”

        Krejt në fund edhe ky element i rëndësishëm për raste të këtilla: Libri është botuar nga Focus, është botuar gjatë janarit dhe fillimshkurtit nga shtypshkronja Blini në Gjakovë. Kopertinën e ka punuar Ngadhnim Memhmeti në Shkup, ndërsa për faqosje autori nuk ka paguar asgjë, sepse e ka bërë vetë. As shtypi nuk i ka kushtuar gjë, sepse brendësinë e ka financuar Focusi, kurse kopertinën Ngadhnjim Mehmeti. Deri në dalje të librit autori është ndihmuar me mbi 3.000 euro nga individë të ndryshëm. Pra, mund të kenë ardhur ende në adresën e tij, sepse ai aty ka të shënuar edhe dy konto bankare. Është shënuar se libri është botuar në 3.000 ekzemplarë dhe është paralajmëruar se do të ketë edhe një ribotim. Nga kjo pikë Ibrahim Kelmendi del krejtësisht dhe plotësisht i suksesshëm, sepse në epokën paskomuniste librat nuk botohen më në tirazhe kaq monumentale. Ndërsa polemikat për librin, pa ftohur mirë ai nga rotativat, kanë filluar me bujë. Ne diasporikët, kësodore, do të fusim bashkëkombësit tanë në Atdhe që t’i flugën leximit dhe t’i shkëpusim nga limonadat serike latino-amerikane.

(Revista REPUBLIKA, nr. 3, 2007)

_______________________________



Dëshmitari dhe krijuesi i historisë

Roje e vetëdijes kombëtare dhe e së vërtetës

 Shkruan: Sadri Ramabaja:

(Dy fjalë për romanin ATENTATET, autor Ibrahim Kelmendi, botues Fokusi, Prishtinë 2007)

Në këtë fjalë rasti për romanin e veçantë ATENTATET,  të autorit poashtu për shumëçka të veçantë, Ibrahim Kelmendi, duke pas parasysh se të tjerët mund të ndalen dhe ta kundrojnë atë nga aspekti thjesht letrar, dua të nënvizojë pikërëndesat dhe ndërlidhjet që reflekton poetika e romanit në bashkëjetesën e natyrshme të artit me politikën.

Në letërsinë shqipe bashkjetesa e artit me politikën ka pas që në zanafillën e saj edhe mision historik: zgjimin e vetëdijes kombëtare dhe krijimn e shtetit shqiptar.  Ndërkaq si vazhdim i kësaj tradite pozitive në letërsinë shqipe, autori i romanit ATENTATET, i ka vënë vetës për detyrë parasëgjithash mbrojtjen e së vërtetës dhe vetëm të vërtetës. Krahas kësaj përmes përmbysjes së  hierarkisë së ideolatrisë utopiste, ai prajshëm, por pa atë modestinë që e karakterizon në jetë, ndjek hullinë e Brehtit të madh, duke u shndrruar plotësisht në një  shkrimtar të angazhuar në kuptimin e mirëfilltë dhe më pozitiv të mundëshëm të kësaj fjale.

Heronjtë kryesor të romanit triller ATENTATET: Mirani, prapa të cilit, e qartë, është vet autori, Jusuf Gërvalla, Kadri Zeka dhe Bardhosh Gërvalla, do të hyjnë kështu në galerinë e personazheve  -  roje të vetëdijes kombëtare.

Ndërkaq kryeheroi i biografisë së romanizuar  – Mirani, mund të shikohet si model i bashkëjetesës dhe përplotësimit reciprok  të narratorit si personazh letrar dhe autorit të romanit  i  njohur parasëgjithash si veprimtar politik.



Jusuf Gërvalla, Kadri Zeka e Bardhosh Gërvalla

Përzgjedhja e këtij zhanri të letërsisë për t’ ju qasur epokës së  ilegales shqiptare, duke pasur përherë si motiv qenësor intencën kombëtare të veprimtarëve të saj, i ka dhuruar letërsisë sonë një model të veçantë të heroit- Miranin – që si busull orjentuese në jetën e tij, si personalitet i kompletuar,  ka intencën kombëtare, njerëzoren dhe të vërtetën.  Intenca kombëtare me kalimin e kohës i bëhet pikë referuese, standart për të gjykuar për çdo hap në jetë edhe në kohën kur ai fillon studimet në Filozofi dhe gjermanistikë, zgjidhet si student aktiv në Kryesi të organizatës së Studentëve të Universitetit të Bohumit, kur  fillon botimin e Bashkimit, shtron platformën politike  të  Frontit  të Kuq,  kur bashk me Jusuf Gërvallën dhe  Kadri Zekën diskutojnë rreth Tezave  e Frontit,  që më vonë do të shndrrohen në Platformë politike të Lëvizjes për Republikën e Kosovës  etj.  Ai për asnjë qast, si intelektual i kompletuar  nuk lejon që të shndrrohet në farë idealisti utopist. Shi për këtë  me kohë mendon diferencueshëm, nuk e identifikon socializmin teorik me pseudosocializmin e shteteve pseudosocialiste, gjegjësisht me sistemin diktatorial monist.

Duke pas parasysh rrethanat në të cilat vepronin Mirani, Jusufi, Kadriu, Bardhi etj., duke njohur  brumin përmes të cilit mëton ta bëjë bukën – armatën e emigracionit tonë gjysmëanalfabet etj. puna e tyrej prej titani del edhe më në pah,  meqë ata i kishin shtruar vetes detyrën fisnike prej revolucionari dhe edukatori: të ndikojë te këta njerëz dhe në krejt procesin historik duke ndikuar në vetëdijsimin e tyre, që do të rezultojë me luftën për çlirimin e pjesëve të pushtuara të atdheut. 

Këtë punë Mirani e bënë me përkushtim, me këmbënguljen tipike të revolucionarëve dhe si busullë ditore ka  interesin kombëtar.

Ndërkaq ai nuk lodhej fort se çfarë mendonte për të dhe bashkëpunëtorët e tij “ajka” e reaksionit të ashtuquajtur djathtist që nuk e kishin për turp të krenohen edhe për aktet makabre  siç ishte rasti i Muharrem Bajraktarit në vrasjen e Bajram Currit. Kjo shtresë e llumit historik me atë të ashtuquajturin patriotizëm të tyre arkaik, ishin shndrruar në mumje neveriitëse edhe për fëmijët e tyre, shumica e të cilëve tashmë nuk flisnin shqip.siç do të shpreht në një rast një bijë e Malësisë së Gjakovës, studjuese e shkencave politike, që e takon krejt rastësisht në relacionin Bruksel-Nju Jork.   

Romanin  ATENTATET  kam prirje ta shikoj si një vepër letrare që ka një mison tjetër jashtëletrar – të dëshmojë për  të vërtetën rreth atentatit fizik dhe atentateve tjerë politik etj. që iu bë Jusufit, Kadriut e Bardhit më 17 janar 1982 dhe  Lëvizjes si tërësi deri në qershor të vitit 1999.

“UDB-ja, shprehet në një rast Mirani, personazhi kryesor  i romanit,  nuk e ka pasur për synim vetëm vetëm mënjanimin fizik të Jusufit, Kadriut e Bardhit, sepse atë mund ta bënte edhe më heret. Ajo ka përgaditur terrenin që, pas atentateve fizike ndaj shokëve, të bëjë atentate të njëpasnjëshme ndaj lëvizjes sonë patriotike”. 

Duke qenë pjesë e kësaj Lëvizje dhe mik i autorit për më se 20 vjet rresht, pra edhe njohës  i shpirtit të tij krijues,  mund të shpreh bindjen  këtu dhe në këtë  rast se romani që do ta pasojë këtë,  si temë bosht do ta ketë të ashtuquajturën  alternativë politike të ngritur në Kosovëë në vitet e 90-ta dhe pjesë të tëra të saj që shërbyen si  mekanizëm i UDB-së për shpërlarjen e trurit të një populli të tërë, duke e bindur atë për pamundësinë për t`përballuar luftën me Serbinë. Nëse autori nuk do taë arrijë ta bëjë këtë për një arsye apo tjetër, sigurisht romani ATENTATET, do të shërbejë si model i mirë për ndonjë autorë tjetër nga kjo lagje e kriptoelitës sonë që tashmë po del në shesh. 

Po të mos ndodhte atentati i 17 janarit 1982 dhe atentatet politike që pasuan brenda Lëvizjes dhe më pas edhe brenda UÇK-së, sigurisht se Kosova dhe shqiptarët në tërësi sot do të ishin subjekt dhe faktor i dinjitetshëm i familjes së popujve në Evropë, pa qenë të shtrënguar të përgaditen të jetojnë edhe më të ndarë dhe me tutorë mbi kokë.

Romani ATENTATET natyrshëm më ngjet se  do të jetë si një ledh mbrojtës përball demistifikuesve të strategjisë kombëtare në letrat shqipe  dhe gjetkë. Autori i tij,  meqë i takon  kripto elitës kombëtare  tërësisht të pakontrollueshme,  që përmbysi shumë plane të superstrukturave elitare intelektuale dhe ushtarake, duke krijuar Ushtrinë  Çlirimtare të Kosovës që do ti hapte rrugë çlirimit të Kosovës nga zgjedha serbe... natyrshëm, duke u identifikuar plotësisht me Miranin si narrator,  para lexuesit të gjerë na prezantohet   jo vetëm si dëshmitar i historisë, po edhe si krijues i saj.

_______________________________________

 PROMOVIM – IBRAHIM KELMENDI: “ATENTATET”,

Shkruan: Prend Buzhala:

(Roman, botues FOCUS, Prishtinë 2007)

Kur merr fund leximi i romanit “Atentatet” të Ibrahim Kelmendit, tek iu bëhet homazh përjetësisë së tri personaliteteve historike, vëllezërve Jusuf e Bardhosh Gërvalla e Kadri Zeka, në trevjetorin e rënies, lexuesi e ndien se nuk është në gjendje të dalë nga gjeratoret e misterit të krimit politik; të dalë nga humnerat e enigmave dhe të intrigave të rretheve nga më të ndryshmet, qofshin ato politike, të organizatave e lëvizjeve atdhetare, familjare a të interesave nga më meskinet; nga skenarë të fshehtë shtetërorë a të shërbimeve sekrete ndërshtetërore e ndërkombëtare që thuren pafundësisht; nga ngritje, hapje e përmbysje çështjesh e faktesh të ditura e të paditura; nga të provuarit e një morie përjetimesh që të tronditin; nga zbulime të vrullshme, nga pak të rrëmbyeshme e dehëse. I del parasysh panorama e gjerë epike e romanit, në të cilin parakalojnë personazhe të mërgatës shqiptare të të gjitha ngjyrave, me huqet e karaktereve që kanë, parakalojnë revolucionarë, politikanë kafenesh, pseudonacionalistë të shitur për një femër serbe, mashtrues e qelepirxhinj të ndryshëm, bixhozxhinj të shitur si politikanë e atdhetarë, janë njerëz të thjeshtë të emigracionit ekonomik, ende të shtypur nga mendësia e skllavit, vijnë ambasadorë, diplomatë, komunistë e pseudo-ideologji të të gjitha tarafeve, spiunë, intelektualë, gazetarë, nëpunës policie, parakalojnë ngjarje, qytete e shtete të Evropës perëndimore. Parakalojnë demonstratat shqiptare për Kosovën Republikë nëpër qytetet gjermane e zvicerane, në Bruksel e SHBA, janë ecejeaket e pafund të atdhetarëve për drejtësi kombëtare nëpër zyra shtetesh, kancelarish ndërkombëtare a media botërore.



Demonstratë para selisë së OKB-së në Gjenevë (1983)

Kurse receptuesi i veprës, mandej, ka nevojë për një këndellje: e këtë mundësi ia krijon vetë autori me ndërthurjet e pleksjet e strukturës kompozicionale që e lë të hapur. Bartës i rrëfimit është Mirani, ndryshe një personazh ideografik i veprës (sikundër e ka përkufizuar këtë formalizim të ligjërimit që më 1879 logjicienti Gottlob Frege). Së këndejmi, autori ka arritur t`i bëjë një Artin e Jetës dhe Artin e Fjalës, t`i shquajë pistat, të përafërta e të përkundërta, të Idealistit dhe Revolucionarit, të Krijuesit dhe kronikanit letrar kundruall psedudove të shumtë, qofshin ata të stolisur me emra të bukur, si atdhetarë, revolucionarë, idealistë apo me emra të preferuar të kohës, si marksistë-leninistë, komunistë etj etj. I quajtur tashmë roman-thriler, vepra “Atentatet” e Ibrahim Kelmendit, megjithatë, ka shumë përbërës: veprimtaria e organizuar atdhetare dhe përpjekjet për bashkim të mërgatës politike shqiptare të Kosovës gjatë atyre viteve, si dhe rrethanat, si shprehet autori, para e pas atentatit ndaj tre personaliteteve tashmë historike, Jusuf Gërtvallës, Kadri Zekës dhe Bardhosh Gërvallës; një rrëfim autobiografik i pikëzuar përgjatë gjithë veprës, ashtu sikundër e afishon këtë edhe autori “fragmente të jetës dhe veprimtarisë në ekzil gjatë viteve 1979 – 1982”, një relatë dashurie, takimesh, bashkëpunimi e debatesh me Renatën, studente gjermane. Sado që modeli diskurziv i kësaj vepre i përket autofikcionit a romanit autobiografik, tek lexohet si roman personal, a si publicistikë intime letrare, megjithatë, në kontekstin e përtashëm sociokulturor e historik, ai përpiqet ta mbajë distancën objektive me realitetin e viteve ’80. Vetë epizmi romanor e përcakton këtë distancë me kohët e me njerëzit, ashtu sikundër e përcakton edhe motivacioni i personazheve me karakterologjinë e tyre.

Zhvillimin fabular të ngjarjeve shkrimtari e “defabulizon” përmes shtatë kapitujve: në kapitullin e parë romani hapet me festën e krishtlindjes, me panoramën epike të lëvizjeve atdhetare jashtë me bartësit e tyre dhe me arratisjen e Jusufit nga Kosova e pushtuar; në të dytin jepen pjesë autobiografike të personazhit të Miranit, nëpërmes trajtës së esesë e të kronikës letrare, në të tretin çmaskimi e shpërbërja e grupit pseudoatdhetar të personazhit të Rezilit, një dorë e zgjatur e shërbimit sekret jugosllav; në të katërtin jepet gjendja politike e mërgatës dhe ajo në Kosovë në prag të shpërthimit të demonstratave, si dhe përplasjet dramatike të mërgatës politike për t’u bashkuar; në pestin ndodh arrestimi tragjik i njërit ndër personazhet kryesore të veprës, Vasilit, jehona e demonstratave shqiptare në Kosovë, organizimi i tyre në mërgim, hartimi i tezave për bashkim politik; në të gjashtin kulmi arrin me vrasjen e tre personaliteteve në çastin kur po arrihej  ideali i atdhetarizmit shqiptar për bashkim të organizatave të tyre politike dhe në të shtatin gjendja pas këtyre atentateve. Vepra është konceptuar sipas strukturës së romanit kriminalistik: meqenëse lexuesi di për vrasjen e tri figurave të shquara atdhetare, po ashtu ky receptues i letrave shqipe di se vrasja është e mbështjellë me një mister, kurse këtu, personazhi i veprës, Mirani, më shumë gjendet në rolin e zbërthimit të kësaj enigme, i cili bën punë të palodhur jo vetëm në çmaskimin e personave të infiltruar të armikut në radhët e mërgatës atdhetare, po edhe në çmaskimin e pseudove e të karaktereve të dyshimtë e joqëllimimirë, jorevolucionarë, që kishin ardhur aty jo për qëllime çlirimtare, po për qëllime të tjera. Autori përqendrohet në përshkrimin e aktorëve e të atyre rrethanave, të mbështjella ende me mjegulla të pleksura e me kundërthënie, me pohime hamendëse, për të ringjallë interesime për intriga të shoshitura e të bëra sipas një skenari politik. Shumë ndër këta aktantë që ende janë gjallë, autori i përmend e i pikëzon me emrat e mbiemrat e tyre të vërtetë. E, mbi të gjitha, aty përcillen mesazhe atdhetarie e humanizmi. Në poetikën e ndërthurjes shumështresore, autori na detyron që në tryezën e leximit të na vijnë nocionet teorike-letrare post/moderne si eseja biokritike, hibridizimi i zhanreve, biografia letrare, autobiografia, memoari, biografia e romanizuar, trajta letrare e kronikës, bioletra, epistola etj etj e që po i përkufizojmë me nocionin bioproza. Sa do që “Atentatet” është dëshmi dokumentare për dramën shqiptare të këtyre anëve në shtegtimet e lirisë, që nga viti 1979 e deri më 1982, për vëllezërit Gërvalla e Kadri Zekën; sa do që lënda e pasur dokumentare e librit është paraqitje dokumentare e fatit të njerëzve; sa do që autori është rrëfimtar i jetës së përditshme; sa do që ai gërsheton elemente të reportazhit e të romanit, të letrës e të kronikës publicistike me strukturën tekstore të udhëpërshkrimit dhe, më në fund, rrëfimin në veten e tretë me dialogun sokratik-platonian – kudo është i pranishëm Rrëfimtari Autorial që unifikohet me Unë-in e personazheve tjerë autentikë: si modalitet i veçantë i së vërtetës. Është jeta ajo që e ka përgatitur shkrimin e veprës, do të thoshim: krijimin e rrëfimit. Mandej lexohen linjat narrative art-jetë, fikcion-realitet.



“Atentatet”, në radhë të parë do lexuar si vepër letrare, si roman, meqë të tillë e ka përkufizuar edhe vetë autori. Kjo do të thotë se edhe ky roman kuintesencë estetike të veten e ka imagjinatën letrare, fikcionin autorial. Është thënë shpesh se s’ ka letërsi pa imagjinatë letrare, e cila thuret e endëzohet mbi të vërtetat e një kohe, mbi veçoritë thelbësore të jetës, mbi tiparet individuale të personave të veçantë, mbi universin e paanë të jetës, të kohës, të historisë e të ambienteve. Romani t’i jep ato mundësi që nuk t’i jep, bie fjala, një libër dokumentar, i mbështetur e i thurur mbi dëshminë, mbi faktin dhe mbi të vërtetën. Dhe sa e sa herë lexuesit e kanë shtruar pyetjen: a na e mëson të vërtetën imagjinata letrare? Bioproza e Ibrahim Kelmendit përbën një thurje shumështresore dhe të ndjeshme, përbën një modalitet të veçantë të së vërtetës; sado që, në pamje të parë, të lë përshtypjen e një rrëfimi të thjeshtë. Aq sa të duket se po lexon një bioroman, po aq futesh në shtigjet e romanit kriminalistik. Ndryshe, shumështresimi romanor hap shtigje të shumta pajtimi a mospajtimi po edhe mundësi të shumta për lexim.

Prishtinë 5 shkurt 2007

___________________________________



"Atentatet” - sjell kujtimin për vrasjen tragjike të 17 janarit '82

Shkruan: Avni Dahari

      “Nëse dorasit janë shqiptarë, mos u zbulofshin kurrë!” – amaneti i Jusuf Gërvallës me të cilin i shpallet luftë përçarjes dhe vëllavrasjes.

Me rastin e 25 vjetorit të rënies së tre dëshmorëve Jusuf Gërvalla, Kadri Zeka e Bardhosh Gërvalla shtëpia botuese “Focus” në Prishtinës e botoi romanin “Atentatet” të autorit Ibrahim Kelmendi. 

Romani trajton për temë veprimtarinë patriotike të Jusufit, Kadriut, Bardhoshit, Ibrahim Kelmendit dhe bashkëveprimtarëve të tyre në mërgim, kryesisht në Gjermani dhe në Zvicër. Gama e veprimtarisë së tyre me theks çlirimtar shtrihet edhe në disa shtete të Evropës dhe të kontinenteve të tjera. Tema që shtjellohet në këtë roman, ka për bazë synimin dhe përpjekjet çlirimtare të popullit tonë të pushtuar nën Jugosllavi, i cili në mars dhe prill të vitit 1981 u ngrit në demonstrata gjithëpopullore për liri dhe barazi me popujt e tjerë në këtë shtet.

Romani “Atentatet” është shkruar nga një autor, i cili një kohë të gjatë ka vepruar me tre dëshmorët, të cilët të përndjekur për shkak të veprimtarisë patriotike në Kosovë, detyrohen të gjejnë strehim, Kadriu në Zvicër, ndërsa Jusufi e Bardhoshi në Gjermani, ku do të kryhet atentati në natën e kobshme të natës së 17 janarit të vitit 1982. Si bashkëveprimtar i tyre Ibrahim Kelmendi ka sjellë brumë të mjaftueshëm për t'u njohur me përpjekjet dhe veprimtarinë organizative për çlirimin e Kosovës dhe viseve të tjera shqiptare nën Jugosllavi.     

Jusufi, Kadriu e Bardhoshi, bashkë me kryeprotagonistin, autorin, që në roman mban emrin Mirani, janë veprimtarë të rinj. Ata janë të pajisur me dëshirën më sublime, përkushtimin për punë dhe gatishmërinë për sakrificë deri në vetëflijim. Edhe pse kishin thithur njohuri teorike nga librat e shumtë për luftërat çlirimtare dhe revolucionet që kishin lexuar e që po lexonin, atyre u mungonin përvoja dhe shumë njohuri të artit të luftës. Të vetëdijshëm për këto mangësi ata do t'i vënë vetes për obligim që me njohuri të tilla teorike e praktike të pajisen krahas ushtrimit të veprimtarisë organizative me mërgimtarët.

Të katër bashkëveprimtarët janë më se të vetëdijshëm se bashkimi i organizatave OMLK, LNÇKVSHJ dhe Froniti i Kuq Popullor që përfaqësoheshin me organet “Liria”, “Lajmëtari i lirisë”dhe “Bashkimi” ishte më se i domosdoshëm. Ata do t'i hyjnë punës së palodhshme për bashkimin e këtyre organizatave në organizatën Lëvizja/ Fronti për Republikën e Kosovës, e cila do ta marrë përsipër organizimin e veprimtarisë patriotike në mërgim dhe në trojet tona nën Jugosllavi. Gjatë realizimit të këtij qëllimi tepër fisnik ata do të hasin në vështirësi të ndryshme dhe të shumta. Numri i vogël i përkrahësve nga radhët e mërgimtarëve ekonomikë, që në roman përfaqësohen në mënyrë tipike nga Hysni G. * Vasili, Maksi, Rexhep Halimi, Hakani e ndonjë tjetër, edhe pse të përkushtuar deri në sakrificë, do të jetë mbështetje e pamjaftueshme për t'u bërë ballë sfidave të shumta. Kundër tyre ishin angazhuar pseudopatriotët, naivët, demagogët, udbashët dhe bashkëpunëtorët e tyre, të cilët duke u futur nëpër klube dhe organizimet politike manipulonin me mërgimtarët tanë ekonomikë që, si pasojë e robërisë, kishin nivel shumë të ulët arsimor. Me mashtrime, kërcënime, frikësime, shantazhime, me marrjen e pasaportave, torturave fizike dhe me burgosje (kur mërgimtarët ktheheshin në atdhe), ata i përçanin këta hallexhinj dhe ushtronin presion mbi ta që jo vetëm të distancoheshin nga veprimtaria patriotike që zhvillohej në vend dhe në mërgim, por edhe ta dënonin e ta luftonin atë.

Shumica e personazheve në këtë roman ose janë bashkëpunëtorë të autori dhe dëshmorëve ose kundërshtarë të tyre. Një pjesë e emrave të tyre janë të vërtetë, ndërsa të tjerët edhe pse të sajuar shumë lehtë mund të identifikohen me bartësit e tyre. Në figurën e Jusuf Gërvallës gërshetohen tiparet e një atdhetari me edukatë tradicionale kombëtare dhe të një intelektuali me një diapazon të gjerë kulturor që vihet me tërë qenien për çlirimin dhe bashkimin kombëtar. Amaneti i tij “Të mos jua dëgjojë kush vajin, sepse e kemi krenari të flijohemi për Kosovën!” – që në çastet e fundit ia thotë bashkëshortes, janë fjalët më të spikatura që flasin për përkushtimin e vetëdijshëm të tre dëshmorëve deri në flijim. Kadri Zeka, që po ashtu është personazh kryesor në këtë roman, krejt kapitalin e tij patriotik dhe të gjitha aftësitë dhe njohuritë revolucionare i shkrin po për këtë ideal. Në roman shquhet edhe figura e Nënëmadhes * Ajshes, nënës së vëllezërve Gërvalla, e cila pas atentatit nuk pranon t'i shihte djemtë e vetë të vrarë, para se t'i fliste Kadriut, të cilin e quan djalë. Ajo do t'i bëhet nënë edhe Miranit, të cilin nuk e ndan nga Kadriu, Jusufi, e Bardhi. I tillë është edhe Babai i Kadri Zekës, i cili duke e pasur parasysh se në mesin e atyre që vinin për ngushëllime, kishte bashkëpunëtorë të UDB*së, ndër të tjera thoshte: "Nuk më njihnin as në katundin fqinjë. Kur ndodhi kjo vrasje u bëra i njohur. Me mijëra erdhën për ngushëllime dy ditët e para sa isha atje. Po ta kisha ditur se kështu do të afirmohesha, do ta kisha vrarë vetë djalin tim dhe do t'ia kisha lënë fajin UDB*së.” Me përshkrime të gjalla na paraqiten Drita * bashkëshortja e Jusufit, Saranda * bashkëshortja e Kadriut, fëmijët e Jusufit që një dhomë në shtëpinë e tyre e quanin dhoma e xhaxhit Miran. “Shyqyr që na shpëtove ti, xhaxhi Miran!” – janë fjalët e vajzës së Jusufit, Dardanës së vogël, që shprehin afërsinë dhe besimin për njeriun që e çmonin si anëtar të familjes dhe luftëtar të çështjes kombëtare.

Mirani * Ibrahim Kelmendi, njeri praktik, që për veprimtarinë e mëtejme mbështetet fort në Jusufin e Kadriun, mallkon veten që nuk kishte qëlluar të vritej në natën e kobshme të 17 janarit. Bashkë me brengën e madhe në shpirt, ai, tani, pa shokët e idealit, duhej të luftonte kundër UDB-së e cila në bashkëpunim me Rezilët, Qerosët e Xhahilët dhe shërbimet e fshehta gjermane dhe të shteteve të tjera, sabotuan, minuan e kryen atentatin. Dorasit duke i vrarë tre bashkëluftëtarët e tij bënë atentat shpirtëror edhe mbi Miranin, mbi familjen Gërvalla, mbi familjen Zeka, mbi shumë bashkëveprimtarë të tjerë dhe mbi tërë Lëvizjen, e cila do ta marrë të mbarën falë përkushtimit dhe sakrificës së pasuesve të mirëfilltët që do ta ndjekin shembullin e të rënëve më 17 janar në Gjermani.

(Botuar në gazetën javore “Focus”, më 02.03.2007)



LIBRI “ ATENTATET” I IBRAHIM KELMENDIT

Shkruan:Rasim Selmanaj

Botimi i gazetës FOCUS, ma ka ushqyer, pashmangshëm “mallin e stampes” – siç do të thoshte Buzuku mendjendritur. Prirë nga kjo ndjenjë, kam publikuar një dyzinë librash të zhanreve të ndryshme letrare. Midis këtij korpusi, ja edhe kjo e sotmja, “Atentatet” e Ibrahim Kelmendit.

Raportet e mia me këtë libër dhe me këtë autor, nuk janë raporte të rëndomta të botuesit me autorin, dhe as të interesit. Është jehona e ngjarjes së madhe të para-çerekshekullit që vjen në jehonën e kohës duke më ndjekur gjithandej, vijave që formojnë biografinë time: në shkollë, në punë, në luftë, në burg, në liri e në paqe. Në këtë përthyerje vijash, jeta ime ndahet përgjysmë: para atentatit dhe pas atentatit. Çuditërisht, në këtë të dytën, zë fill misteri si një lum nëntokësor që herë shfaqet, e herë humbet, duke lënë sheshit vetëm ca shenja e kode si pika orientimi brenda një hapësire të pacaktuar.

Deri tashti, për këtë tragjedi janë dhënë qindra lajme e kumtesa me variante e nënvariante, me siglën sekret, top-sekret, rezervat etj. Mendja më thoshte dhe më thotë se çdo kumtesë “zyrtare” shtetërore është më çoroditëse se rrëfimi më i trilluar i krijuesit, sado e mëvetësishme dhe subjektive qoftë ajo.

Shpalimin e këtij libri doja ta bëja mu në përvjetorin e rënies së heronjve, më 17 janar, në Deçan, por qenë defektet e makinave të shtypshkronjave, mungesa e dritave, korrentit që e bënë vonesën. Tani jemi këtu, sonte. Defektet e makinave i kuptojmë dhe i lëmë me një anë! Por nuk i kuptojmë dhe nuk i lëmë siç nuk na lënë të qetë defektet e ndërgjegjes sonë. Ndaj, që ato të mos ndodhin, që ato të mos përsëriten, që mbretëria e territ të mos kthehet në mendjet tona, po i japim dorë fillimit të shpalimit të enigmës.

Kurdo qoftë është më i pranueshëm një sherr që duket, sesa një lajkë erëkëndshme, e padukshme. Për aq sa është në dorën time, unë do të vazhdoj t’i shpalos “sherret” edhe me botime të tjera.

Prishtinë, 05 mars 2007

Kthehu ne fillim

_______________________________________________

Flet veprimtari dhe publicisti Ibrahim Kelmendi

SI U NJOHA ME JUSUF E BARDHOSH GËRVALLËN DHE KADRI ZEKËN

Bisedën e zhvilloi: Adem GASHI

Prishtinë, 7 janar – Këtyre ditëve e netëve të dimrit surrogat, më rastisi ta takoja njeriun, për të cilin kisha dëgjuar të flitej qëkur, por e kisha njohur më vonë, në verën e vitit 1990, në një qytet të Zvicrës. Ibrahim Kelmendi më vinte kështu me dy portrete: me atë që ia bënin të tjerët (një figurë që lëvizte ndërmjet Trockit dhe Bakuninit/anarkistit) dhe me pamjen e vet të natyrshme (të njeriut që ishte i gatshëm të të ofronte shërbim pa u hamendur, sidomos për punët që lidheshin me kauzën e atdheut e të lirisë), por që asnjëherë nuk e shfaqte autoportretin, nuk e shpalonte CV-në e vet, siç po thuhet tashti. S’i kam shpëtuar as vetë tundimit dhe dilemës: Është modesti e këtij njeriu, apo zonat e errëta janë terrene që e joshin për mistifikim!? Sidoqoftë, në të gjitha variantet, portreti i tij, në profil, shfaqet me një vurratë.



të marrë hak për Babën tim



Ibrahim Kelmendi

__________________



 Kelemendi: Këtë e kam dhuratë nga Zoti, do thoshin besimtarët, që janë të prirur ta ngarkojnë Atë padrejtësisht. Saktësisht duhet ta kem nga gjallëria dhe kureshtja. Në moshën fëmijërore prej shtatëmbëdhjetë muajsh, duhet t'më ketë bërë përshtypje oxhaku i madh i familjes sonë të madhe, gjegjësisht zjarri i madh në atë oxhak dhe kazani gjithashtu i madh, i mbushur me fi dhe i varur për të zier rrobat që do i lante Nëna. Në atë zjarr tërheqës jam futur dhe jam bërë grill, gjegjësisht hell. Ka qenë dhjetori i dimrit të rëndë të vitit 1956. Babën atë ditë e kishin lidhur për kumbulle në oborrin e stacionit të policisë në Kliçinë. Pas dyzetë e një viteve, kur Adrian Krasniqi, vëllai im, Qerimi, bashkë me bashkëluftëtarë, e sulmuan këtë stacion famëkeq, m’u bë sikur e sulmuan për të marrë hak për Babën tim, për shumë baballarë dhe për mua, pasi ditën e djegies sime, duhet të më ketë munguar Baba, që të më dërgonte menjëherë në spital.



Jusufi, Kadri e Bardhoshi

________________________________

Mos doni të më thoni se edhe adoleshenca juaj i nënshtrohet trysnisë së pushtetit të pushtuesit?

Kelemendi: Me tepri, do thosha. Baba shpesh rrëfente për angazhimet e tij kundër pushtuesit dhe vuajtjet e tij po nga pushtuesit, pas ripushtimit të Kosovës. Rrëfimin e fillonte nga i pari i tij në Vuthaj të Gucisë, kur pushtuesit malazez e kishin ther, bashkë me 300 burra të përzgjedhur të fshatit. Barbare në atë rrëfim ishte, se 300 burrat i kanë lidhur dorë për dorë, i kanë detyruar t’i hapin varret e tyre, i kanë ther me singia, i kanë hedhur në varre, i kanë mbuluar me dhe pa ju dalë shpirti. Në vitet e 50-ta e 60-ta përndiqej djali i axhës, Imeri, i vetmi në rrethinën tonë që studionte historinë. Në fëmijëri atë e kisha si idol. Që në klasën e parë të shkollës së mesme të mësuesisë në Pejë, si 14-vjeçar, më rastisi të ballafaqohem me peripeci, për shkak të rolit tim spontan në demonstratën e 28 nëntorit të ’68-tës, që u nis në oborrin e kësaj shkolle. Më 1972 më rastisë të më arrestojnë në Rahovec, duke qenë në vitin e 4-tërt të Gjimnazit të atyshëm.



Kelemendi: Tri vite isha studentë në Prishtinë, dega e fizikës. Qysh në vitin e parë u gjeta në rreth të mirë të shokëve, meqë isha ilegal (banues jo legjitim) në dhomën nr. 5, të konviktit nr. 1, ku legalisht banonin vëllai Zeneli dhe kolegu i tij, Tahir Reci, absolventë të juridikut. Ata i kishim si kujdestarë të rreptë për ngritjen tonë intelektuale. Edhe Fetah Kajtazi ishte cimer, ilegal si unë. Kishim shumë shokë dhe vazhdimisht diskutonim, si të organizohemi dhe çfarë mund të bënim. Jusuf Bruçaj na “indoktrinonte” pa pra, por vdiq nga rrjedhojat e burgut. Atëherë bënim gjëra të vogla, për të cilat në vitin 1976 m’u desh të arratisem. Veprimtaria e fshehtë e Grupit Revolucionar, veprimet e të cilit patën jehonë, na dhanë forcë morale dhe na provokuan që edhe rrethi ynë i shokëve të angazhohej, deri sa të gjenim kontakt me atë Grup, por nuk e gjetëm.



Kelemendi: Në Gjermani në vitin 1977 regjistrova gjermanistikën dhe filozofinë, në Ruhr-Universitet në Bochum. Sapo gjeta veten, fillova të botoj ndonjë trakt të thjeshtë, që ua shpërndaja emigrantëve tanë, që mezi dinin t’i lexonin. Pastaj avancova në botim të një pamfletit, që e pata titulluar: “Rron or rron, dhe nuk vdes shqiptari” dhe në botim të një si gazete, me emër “Bashkimi”, Organ i Frontit të Kuq Popullor. Këtë e themeluam në vitin 1978. Ishte faza e revolucionaritetit adoloshent, në kuptimin ideo-politik e organizativ. Por, vështirësia ishte se nuk kisha shokë, me të cilët do organizonim veprimtarinë botuese, emigrantët tanë ekonomikë ishin gjysmanalfabetë dhe njëherësh frikësoheshin për t’u angazhuar.



Kelemendi: Fillimisht fare pak, asgjë konkrete, pothuajse vetëm nga disa bisedime me përmbajtje të një patriotizmi romantik. Djali i axhës, Imeri, i cili përndiqej e survejohej si i dyshuar për veprimtari ilegale, nuk na fliste konkretisht. Te ne, në kullën tonë të famshme, vinin personalitete, si Ramadan Shala, Murteza Nura, Nezir Gashi dhe të tjerë. Prania e tyre në odën e miqve na bënte krenarë. Më pastaj, gjatë studimeve në Prishtinë, diskutonim shumë për organizimet e fshehta, por nuk i kontaktonim dot. Do thoja, në atë kohë gati sa nuk ndjehej nevoja për veprimtari të fshehtë patriotike, meqë shumë veprimtari mund të ushtroheshin hapur. Kishte ndodhur një ndërgjegjësim i gjerë patriotik dhe strukturat e pushtetit të KSA të Kosovës mbyllnin njërin sy, bëheshin sikur nuk po vërenin. Pra, Kosova po frymonte më lirshëm. Por, në këtë kohë po formohej një borgjezi e kuqe, titiste, që kishte mundësi të bënte më shumë për zhvillim të përshpejtuar të Kosovës, por humbiste kohën me pasurim të pamerituar vetanak, humbiste kohën në kafehane, pas degjenerimit etj. Sapo u arratisa, m’u dha mundësia të informohem më shumë.

Njohja me Jusuf e Bardhosh Gërvallën dhe me Kadri Zekën



Kelemendi: Përgjithësisht, organizimet e fshehta në Kosovë ishin të majta, komuniste e revolucionare, meqë ndikoheshin nga propaganda e fuqishme e Tiranës dhe të angazhuarit vinin kryesisht nga shtresat e varfra. Ndonjë organizim i djathtë në vitet e 60-ta e 70-ta nuk duhet të ketë ekzistuar, për sa kam qenë unë i informuar. Në Perëndim, në dy vitet e para, dëgjoja për ca organizime nacionaliste, i kërkoja ato në Bruksel e gjetiu, por kur vija në kontakt, dëshpërohesha, pasi ato organizime nuk kishin përmbajtje kombëtare dhe aty e tutje i quaja pseudonacionaliste. Ishin ca organizime formale, të vogla, pa peshë e ndikim, që vetëm përflisnin, se si do ta çlironin Shqipërinë nga diktatura komuniste, ndërsa trojet e pushtuara, Kosovën me vise, nuk e përmendnin fare. Këto organizime i udhëhiqnin kryesisht njerëz që dikur i kishin shërbyer UDB-së, pasi ishin arratisur nga Republika e Shqipërisë në RSFJ-në, gjithashtu komuniste. Ata nuk i kishte penguar terrori komunist i serbomadhit Aleksandër Rankoviç mbi shqiptarët e pushtuar, meqë e kishin pasur atë si një lloj punëdhënësi. Të njëjtin zhgënjim përjetova në vitin 1978, kur njoha më për së afërmi Besëlidhjen Kombëtare Shqiptare, të cilën e udhëhiqte Emin Fazlia, alias Emil Kastrioti. Edhe kjo pseudo-organizatë, në dukje nacionaliste, 7-8 anëtarë të të cilës ishin nga Kosova, preokupim kryesor kishte çlirimin e Shqipërisë nga diktatura komuniste e Enver Hoxhës dhe jo çlirimin e Kosovës nga pushtimi jugosllav. Kjo njohje nuk më përvetësoj që t’ju bashkëngjitem atyre, prandaj u ndjeva i detyruar të themelojmë, bashkë me ca bashkatdhetarë, organizatën Fronti i Kuq Popullor. Përkrahjen fillestare e gjeta te bashkatdhetarët në Düsseldorf me rrethinë dhe nga emigracioni i vjetër nacionalist në Bruksel, rreth veteranëve të famshëm Gjelë e Hysen Gjelil Kalishta, që veten e dinin për ballistë. Për të na u kundërvënë, pas nesh Riza Salihu sajon Grupin Komunist “Zëri i Kosovës”, në Stuttgart. Në fund të vitit 1979 në Gjermani arratiset Jusuf Gërvalla. Në të njëjtën ditë informohem nga vëllai i tij, Bardhoshi, me të cilin isha njohur dhe ishim bërë miq që në vitin 1978. Ardhjen e Jusufit e përjetuam si ndihmesë të madhe morale dhe intelektuale. Po në këtë kohë, në Zvicër gjendeshin Kadri Zeka dhe Hydajet Hyseni, kuadro drejtues të OMLK-së, por angazhimi dhe ndikimi i tyre nuk shihej gjëkundi, pasi ishin futur në ilegalitet, shtatë pashë nën tokë. Meqë Jusufi i përkiste Lëvizjes Nacional-Çlirimtare të Kosovës dhe Viseve tjera Shqiptare në Jugosllavi (LNÇKVSHJ), vendosëm që veprimtarinë e organizuar të Frontit ta ngrimë, siç po thuhet, deri sa të ndodhte bashkimi.



 Kelmendi: Angazhimi ynë më i suksesshëm, në janar të vitit 1981, ishte përgatitja e gazetës “Bashkimi”, futja dhe shpërndarja e tij e fshehtë në Kosovë dhe më pastaj shpërndarja në Perëndim. Në kryeartikull, me titull “Bashkimi bënë fuqinë”, të shkruar nga Jusufi dhe unë, kishim përpiluar platformën ideopolitike të kohës dhe kishim shtjelluar formën e organizimit në Kosovë e në emigracion. 



Gazeta "Bashkimi" - organ i FKP-së

__________________________________

Platforma ideopolitike dhe forma e organizimit, të trajtuar në këtë kryeartikull, kishin karakter pluralist. Protesta sociale e studentëve më 11 mars 1981, demonstrata politike më 25 mars, ku u lansua për herë të parë kërkesa për Statut të Republikës, dhe revolta popullore e 1 e 2 prillit na befasuan, meqë ne kishim bërë parashikime të përgjithësuara, se shpërthimet sociale e nacionale do të ndodhnin, por nuk i kishim parashikuar aq të shpejta. Menjëherë, Jusufi, Kadriu dhe unë, morëm vendim për të bërë demonstrata çdo fundjavë në metropolet kryesore të Zvicrës dhe të Evropës Perëndimore, të cilat kishin ndikim të kufizuar jashtë, por moralizonin popullin në Kosovë. Kjo 3-she, edhe pse u përkisnim organizatave të veçanta, pothuajse gjatë gjithë vitit 1981 e organizonte veprimtarinë, sikur t’i përkisnim një organizate të vetme. Fillimisht Jusufi, bashkë me Kadriun (prill-shtator), u angazhuan edhe në redaktimin dhe botimin e Organit të OMLK-së, “Liria”, meqë gazetën “Bashkimi” dhe revistën “Lajmëtari i lirisë” i kishim “ngrirë”, duke pritur bashkimin. Gjatë muajit korrik-gusht, fillimisht Jusufi, Kadriu dhe unë, pastaj edhe bashkëveprimtarë të tjerë, diskutuam platformën e bashkimit, duke u bazuar në tezat e Frontit Popullor për Republikën e Kosovës. Ato i kishte përpiluar OMLK-ja në maj të ’81-shit në Kosovë, por bashkimi në Kosovë u pengua nga burgosjet e shumta. Prandaj u ndjemë të thirrur që bisedimet t’i vazhdojmë ne dhe të realizojmë bashkimin. Në parim u dakorduam për platformë dhe për formë të organizimit. Jusufi shprehu dëshirën, që bashkimin ta shpallte veterani Sabri Novosella, të cilin ai e dinte si njërin nga udhëheqësit e Organizatës se tij, LNÇKVSHJ. Në tetor 1981, në takimin e Stambollit, Sabri Novosella bllokon përkohësisht bashkimin, për të cilin ishim marrë vesh qysh në gusht. Si rrjedhojë, Jusufi dhe Kadriu ndërprejnë bashkëpunimin deri më 2 janar 1982, me përjashtim të pjesëmarrjes se përbashkët në festën e 28 Nëntorit, ku bashkërisht ishin në podium të atij manifestimi të madh. Gjatë këtyre dy muajve Jusufi nis botimin e gazetës “Zëri i Kosovës”, si organ të LNÇKVSHJ, kurse Kadriu përgatit një numër të “Lirisë”. Më 2 janar 1982, në dasmën e Kadri Zekës dhe Saime Jusufit, gjendet mirëkuptimi i pezulluar në mes të Jusufit e Kadriut. Më 16 janar, me ftesë të Jusufit, takohemi për të bërë bashkimin. Në agun e 17 Janarit 1982, vendosim bashkimin e tri organizatave tona. Në mbrëmjen e kësaj dite të kobshme, UDB-ja ekzekuton Jusufin, Kadriun e Bardhoshin dhe plagos rëndë vendimin tonë për bashkim...

JA PSE E SHKROVA ROMANIN « ATENTATET »

Zgjodha zhanrin e romanit historik e politik për ta kompletuar sa më shumë tabloidin e veprimtarisë, jetës dhe të atentateve, sidomos ato që nuk dukeshin. Njëherësh, zgjodha romanin, për ta paraqitur edhe figurën e kryedorasit të mundshëm, për të cilin unë vazhdoj të jem i bindur se e ka bërë këtë krim të rëndë.

Një çerek shekulli heshta, me mendimin se heshtja ime është konstruktive...

 Me Bardhosh Gërvallën njiheshit më herët, po me Jusufin, Kadri Zekën?

Kelmendi: Në këtë pyetje duhet të jem përgjigjur paraprakisht. Konkretisht, me Bardhoshin jam njohur e miqësuar në vitin 1978, me Jusufin sapo ka arritur në Gjermani, në fund të vitit 1979, kurse me Kadriun në fund të marsit të vitit 1981.



Itinerari gjeografik i veprimtarisë sate shtrihet gjithandej Evropës e kontinenteve të tjera. Jam kurioz të di në ç’gjendje ishte mërgata jonë në kontinentin e largët, në Amerikë? Kam parasysh gjithnjë traditën e ndritur të Nolit e të Konicës.

Kelemendi: Pas atentateve na u imponuan “përfaqësuesit” e LNÇKVSHJ-së (Sabri Novosella), PKSHMLJ-së (Avdullah Prapashtica) dhe OMLK-së (Xhafer Shatri). Ata nuk deshën të dinë për bashkimin e 17 Janarit, por bën një “bashkim” të tyre, për t’u përçarë në mes tyre, pa u tharë ngjyra e firmave nën marrëveshje.Nga qershori deri në dhjetor 1982 shkova në Amerikë për ta shtrirë ndikimin e Lëvizjes sonë atje, dhe për t’u arratisur nga zullumi që më bënin “trashëgimtarët” politik të Jusufit e Kadriut, të cilët uzurpuan (ç)udhëheqjen e Lëvizjes sonë.



Xhafer Shatri e Ibrahim Kelmendi (1983)    Kadri Zeka e Hydajet Hyseni (1980)

__________________________________________

Në aspektin e organizimit patriotik e politik komuniteti shqiptar në Amerikë ishte për faqe të zezë. Vatrën e Nolit e kishte pushtuar UDB-ja, kryesisht nëpërmjet krerëve të Legalitetit. Disa vatranë, nga pakënaqësia, në Boston ishin organizuar në shoqatën dhe rreth gazetës “Liria”. Mërgata politike ishte e copëtuar në shumë partiza e organizata, të cilat pos zhurmës në rrethe të ngushta, kishin numër të vogël të anëtarëve e simpatizantëve. Ndikimi i tyre ishte simbolik. Edhe ato zhurmonin për çlirimin e Shqipërisë nga diktatura komuniste e Enver Hoxhës, kurse Kosova e pushtuar u interesonte vetëm sa për të vjelë ndonjë ndihmë financiare nga shqiptarët e trojeve të pushtuara. Kjo mërgatë në vitin 1981 shante e fyente studentët dhe rininë e Kosovës, me etiketime e përfolje, si “kuçaloshët e Enverit” e ngjashëm. Sa për të bërë një formalitet, në prill 1981, kjo mërgatë organizoi një protestë para Selisë së OKB-së në Nju Jork, por nuk morën pjesë as 300 veta, të ardhur edhe nga Detroidi, Çikago e qytete të tjera, në kohën kur vetëm në Nju Jork duheshin të ishin rreth 50 mijë shqiptarë. Emigracioni i ri nga Kosova, nga Maqedonia, nga Mali i Zi, që ishte i interesuar të angazhohej për statut të Republikës për Kosovën, pengohej e kërcënohej nga emigracioni i vjetër pseudonacionalist, i cili, pothuajse tërësisht kontrollohej nga UDB-ja.

  Këtyre ditëve në faqet e shtypit është dukur një kërkesë për mbështetje rreth botimit të një romani tuaj. Me pak rreshta përvijohet tematika që jo rrallë ka trazuar shpirtrat e shqiptarëve. Është fjala për atentatin ndaj vëllezërve Gërvalla dhe Kadri Zekës. Unë njoh disa fusha të vokacionit tuaj si komentin, vështrimin, shkrimin dokumentar (kam lexuar edhe librin tuaj për ngjarjet e 97-së në Shqipëri). Përse këtë herë zgjodhët pikërisht gjininë e romanit? Mendoni se zbardhja do të jetë më e thellë dhe më totale?

 Kelmendi: Një çerek shekulli heshta, me mendimin se heshtja ime është konstruktive, në interes të veprimtarisë sonë çlirimtare. Individëve dashamirës, por më shumë individëve naivë, iu interesonin emrat e dorasve. Disa syresh shpërdoronin vëllezërit Avdyl e Hysen Gërvalla, për të më terrorizuar, duke shfaqur banalisht naivitetin e tyre, sikur vetëm ata, si vëllezër, po interesoheshin për t’i zbuluar vrasësit. Atyre nuk u mjaftonte prononcimi i Jusufit, me plumba vdekjeprurës në trup, se “atentatin politik na e ka bërë UDB-ja”, të tillëve nuk u mjaftoi as porosia (amaneti) i tij: “Nëse dorasit janë shqiptarë, mos u zbulofshin kurrë!”. Kërkonin gjithsesi emrat e dorasve, jo vetëm nga kureshtja.

Zgjodha zhanrin e romanit historik e politik për ta kompletuar sa më shumë tabloidin e veprimtarisë, jetës dhe të atentateve, sidomos ato që nuk dukeshin. Njëherësh, zgjodha romanin, për ta paraqitur edhe figurën e kryedorasit të mundshëm, për të cilin unë vazhdoj të jem i bindur se e ka bërë këtë krim të rëndë.

 Janë bërë disa libra për UÇK-në. Dihen raportet dhe roli i LPK-së. Pastaj lufta në Kosovë, në Luginë të Preshevës, në Maqedoni. Ku ishte Ibrahim Kelmendi?

Kelmendi: Aty ku mendonte se ishte i nevojshëm dhe ku e ngarkonin me detyrë, pa bërë zhurmë e vetëreklamim, siç bënin disa zhurmë për t’u afirmuar, që bënin sherr e pengonin luftërat.

 Pastaj erdhën partitë e reja, partitë e ish-luftëtarëve. Njëherë u dukët në PDK. Më vonë u botua një shkrim juaji tepër kritik për teorinë e Moratoriumit të liderit të PDK-së, Hashim Thaçi. Ishte mospajtim konceptual apo frymë e demokracisë së brendshme?

Kelmendi: Në Kuvendin e fundit të LPK-së, të mbajtur në Prizren në vitin 1999, u prononcova: “Fillimisht nuk do angazhohem në asnjë parti politike, pasi më duhet kohë për t’u integruar në Kosovë, pas gati 25 viteve në ekzil. Nëse ka qenë i mbarë kontributi im deri tani, ka qenë i mjaftueshëm, nëse ka qenë i mbrapshtë, ka qenë i tepërt...”. Në PDK asnjëherë nuk kam qenë anëtar. Në mbledhjen themeluese dhe në Kongresin e Parë kam marrë pjesë si qytetar i lirë. Më ka interesuar vëzhgimi i drejtpërdrejtë, nëse po themelonin parti vërtet demokratike. Gjithashtu isha i interesuar të jap ndonjë sugjerim profesional, nëse do më kërkohej, ose do ta jepja vetë, nëse e gjykoja të arsyeshëm. U ndjeva i zhgënjyer, sidomos nga mënyra e imponimit dhe e autoritarizmit të Hashim Thaçit. Me Hashim Thaçin jemi bashkëveprimtarë e miq të vjetër. Miqësinë dhe respektin vazhdoj ta ruaj për të, pavarësisht kritikave të herëpashershme. Besoj se edhe ai ruan për mua miqësi e respekt reciprok. Jo vetëm një herë jemi “konfrontuar” në media dhe kam ndërmend të “konfrontohem” sa herë që do ta gjykoj se “konfrontimi” im është në të mirë të Kosovës, të zhvillimit të demokracisë në PDK dhe në të mirë të vetë Hashim Thaçit. Nuk besoj se kjo do prish miqësinë tonë, pasi kemi jetuar mjaft gjatë në Perëndim, për të mësuar diç nga kultura e atjeshme demokratike. Jam i prirur t’i kritikoj e kundërshtoj miqtë, që ata të bëhen më të mirë. Ata që i konsideroj se janë destruktivë dhe që i vlerësoj të jenë në “grixhën” e Beogradit e në “grixhat” e shërbimeve të huaja, kryesisht i lë të qetë, për të mos thënë i injoroj.



Demonstratë para selis së OKB-së në Gjenevë (1983)

__________________________

Po tani? Tani? Unë njoh tash e gjashtëmbëdhjetë vjet Ibrahim Kelmendin. E di se është martuar me të hyrë të nëntëdhjetave me Mimoza Cikën, që tashti punon si gazetare e redaktore në radion Deutsche Welle (Dojçe Velle) në Këln, e di që ka një djalë, e di që duket sa në Gjermani, sa në Prishtinë, sa në Tetovë, sa në Tiranë, ndoshta rastësisht (!) edhe në Vuthaj. Po, çfarë nuk di? Ku është ai tani dhe ç’bën?

Kelmendi: Për momentin jam këtu dhe vazhdoj të jem Ibrahim Kelmendi. Gjendem gjithandej, kudo më duket e nevojshme dhe ku ndjej kënaqësi të gjendem. Po përpiqem t’i kompletoj e t’i sistemoj shënimet për të kaluarën. Jam marrë intensivisht me grumbullim të bashkëbisedimeve (kam të incizuara rreth 300 orë) me shumë veprimtarë të emigracionit, të të gjitha rrymave e organizimeve, duke përgatitur të paktën nga një libër për çdo shtet. Profesionalistet më kanë këshilluar se botimi i tyre duhet të shtyhet për më vonë, sepse tani është çekuilibruar sistemi i vlerave. Pra, kam të gatshme një mori botimesh dhe do t’i botoj kur do të gjykoj se e kanë kohën.

Hidhërohem ndaj disa bashkëveprimtarëve dhe miqve të dikurshëm, që bëjnë vila e pallate...

 Zërat e skajshëm që më vijnë ma bëjnë portretin tënd të ngjashëm me personazhin Durmish Dur Aliu të Kadaresë, që, herë shfaqet e herë humbet. Kanë ardhur këta zëra tek ti ndonjëherë dhe ç’mbresa keni pasur? Si i gjykoni, më në fund?

 Kelmendi: Nuk më kujtohet fare ky personazh.Kam gjykuar se veprimtarisë sonë politike dhe çlirimtare i duhet edhe njeriu i “padukshëm”, në operativë, siç thuhet në gjuhën profesionale. Këtë rol të rëndësishëm nuk mund ta ushtrojnë ata që vazhdimisht dëshirojnë të duken, të imponohen e të vetëreklamohen, nuk mund ta ushtrojnë as ata, që edhe kur pjerdhin, mendojnë se kanë bërë bombë atomike. Këtë rol nuk mund ta luajnë as ata që përpiqen të përvetësojnë meritat e të tjerëve, meqë dinë se vetë janë të pamerita. Mua tani po më brengos, se disa të pamerituar i janë imponuar skenës politike e partiake në Kosovë, kurse nuk po më brengos pse unë kam ngelur në “hije”. Vazhdoj ta jap kontributin tim, pa pritur që të paguhem, të dekorohem e të bëhem personalitet mediatik. Hidhërohem ndaj disa bashkëveprimtarëve dhe miqve të dikurshëm, që bëjnë vila e pallate, shpenzojnë barbarisht mjetet e pamerituara, por nuk hidhërohem pse atyre nuk iu intereson për Ibrahim Kelmendin, që ende nuk ka banesë e të ardhura të rregullta për jetesë, por po varet nga ndihma e individëve vullnetmirë dhe shpirtmirë. Për këtë gjendje sociale nuk ndjehem i penduar, por krenar, meqë kam përballuar tundimin e parasë (edhe kur kam kaluar miliona DM nëpër dorë) dhe të tjera tundime, që sprovojnë ndershmërinë e burrit, siç thuhej nga pleqtë. E çmoj si jonjerëzore, për të mos thënë armiqësore, kur mësoj se disa individ shpërdorojnë mundësitë, që të përvetësojnë ato që nuk i meritojnë, në këtë fazë kaq vendimtare, e cila kërkon vetëpërmbajtje e sakrifica, kërkon kontribut konstruktiv. Në kohë të përshtatshme, këta keqbërës mbase do jenë personazh të ndonjë romani, siç i kam paraqitur disa në romanin “Atentatet”, për t'i përjetësuar si të tillë. Keqbërësit e sotëm po i “survejojë” nëpërmjet syrit të popullit. Jam i vetëdijshëm, se keqbërësit nuk do skuqen e marrohen, edhe kur do përjetësohen në romane, si shpërdorues tenderësh edhe të ilaçeve, si shpërdorues të besimit politik e partiak, si autoritar absolutist në parti, në poste ekzekutive e gjetiu. Nuk do skuqen as pseudotrimat, që populli i quan trima pas beteje, nëse do t’i përjetësojë si të tillë, nëse po i keqtrajtojnë bashkëqytetarët tanë joshqiptarë, për interesa të tyre personale ose si mercenarë të Beogradit, nëse i keqtrajtojnë për teka e frustrime të tyre, jo vetëm për të kompromentuar Kosovën, por edhe duke rënë në nivel të bishave... Kur shumë keqbërës e kriminelë mendojnë se unë jam zhdukur dhe prandaj mund të livadhisin lirshëm, pikërisht në këtë kohë unë mbledh e përpunojë investigimin që ua bënë syri i popullit. Kur të gjejë mënyrën e momentin e përshtatshëm, do t’i përjetësojë në letra, si të tillë. Shpresoj se edhe krijues të tjerë do kenë kurajë që ta trajtojnë këtë tematikë, sado që ndjehen të kërcënuar e të pafuqishëm.

Tok me falënderimin për bashkëbisedimin, Ju dhe familjes suaj u dëshiroj shëndet!

Kelmendi: Edhe unë ju falënderoj dhe ju uroj ato që ia dëshironi vetes suaj.


Marr nga http://www.beepworld.de/members/pash...perjusufin.htm

----------


## biligoa

he Lapi ne me nje fjale jemi dhe nuk duash te miresh vesht 
po per cfar sakrifikuan  :macka: usuf e Bardhosh Gërvalla, dhe Kadri Zeka 
dijet per te bashkuar trojet shqiptare 
une tet sjelli nje materjale ne imejl te shkruar nga dora e JUSUFIT
se ai ka punuar vepruar per shqiperine etnike 
ik tani dhe kure mos me kundershto ne postime
leri ata thaca matrapaze

----------


## biligoa

60-vjetorin e lindjes së Jusuf Gërvallës,

JUSUFI ra per atdhe nuk ka vdeke por ka LE...
Nderime kombetare   do isha e lumtur te kisha fati e tij....

----------

